# Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap



## idzy

Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap

Major of Mildura and Awesome Fury are hosting in Mildura

Attendees
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 

Cubists
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4.


----------



## technobabble66

Ambitious [emoji1]


----------



## AJ80

Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap

Major of Mildura and Awesome Fury are hosting in Mildura

Attendees
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. 

Cubists
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.


----------



## kcurnow

Jeez one and a half years away!! You guys are getting in early!!


----------



## Grainer

Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap

Major of Mildura and Awesome Fury are hosting in Mildura

Attendees
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer

Cubists
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer


----------



## Nullnvoid

Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap

Major of Mildura and Awesome Fury are hosting in Mildura

Attendees
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid 

Cubists
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap

Major of Mildura and Awesome Fury are hosting in Mildura

Attendees
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid 
7. DJ_L3THAL 

Cubists
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL


----------



## droid

nice one


----------



## technobabble66

Major or Mayor, of Mildura??
or are the boys going for name changes?

maybe Pat could be: Whores 'n Furry



Have you guys been drinking again?!?...


----------



## JB

Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap

Mayor of Mildura and Awesome Fury are hosting in Mildura

Attendees
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew

Cubists
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew


----------



## mmmyummybeer

Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap

Mayor of Mildura and Awesome Fury are hosting in Mildura

Attendees
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer

Cubists
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew 
10. mmmyummybeer


----------



## Black n Tan

Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap

Mayor of Mildura and Awesome Fury are hosting in Mildura

Attendees
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan

Cubists
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew 
10. mmmyummybeer 
11. Black n Tan


----------



## idzy

Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap

Mayor of Mildura and Awesome Fury are hosting in Mildura

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew 
10. mmmyummybeer 
11. Black n Tan


----------



## Damn

Farrrk, I'm starting an xmas in July 2019 as 2018 is already planned.


----------



## NikZak

I'm hoping to be living in Mildura by then, so I'll be in, if I'm not living there, I have family there and probably be in anyway


----------



## awesomefury

technobabble66 said:


> Major or Mayor, of Mildura??
> or are the boys going for name changes?
> 
> maybe Pat could be: Whores 'n Furry
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys been drinking again?!?...


Haha that's great!

Least we will have a year and a half to upsize our 200L brewery.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

awesomefury said:


> Haha that's great!
> 
> Least we will have a year and a half to upsize our 200L brewery.


We should start the recipe thread. I was thinking a wheat/rye beer of some sort.


----------



## awesomefury

mayor of mildura said:


> We should start the recipe thread. I was thinking a wheat/rye beer of some sort.


no


----------



## idzy

mayor of mildura said:


> We should start the recipe thread. I was thinking a wheat/rye beer of some sort.





awesomefury said:


> no


Bahaha


----------



## Mardoo

Definitely a Belgian Rye. It's all the rage.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Mardoo said:


> Definitely a Belgian Rye. It's all the rage.


Who knows what will be "all the rage" by then.

Probably some new age hybrid - black wheat sour IPA


----------



## Midnight Brew

Rumour has it Pat loves his Rye!


----------



## JB

Midnight Brew said:


> Rumour has it Pat loves his Rye!


I heard others ...


----------



## Grainer

and belgians


----------



## awesomefury

Glad you all took note, expect none of that rubbish at our swap.


----------



## Mardoo

We should all brew VB clones for that one


----------



## awesomefury

Lagers are fine by me


----------



## Yob

I plan on something more meaty...

Oyster stout perhaps


----------



## awesomefury

For anyone that wasn't at the swap, I am joking


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Yob said:


> I plan on something more meaty...
> 
> Oyster stout perhaps


That would be awesome. How many oysters would we need for the swap day brew?


----------



## Yob

One per bottle


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Yob said:


> One per bottle


Tallies or stubbies?

For example if we were to brew 500l then that would be approx 666.666 tallies or 1333.333 stubbies.


----------



## awesomefury

mayor of mildura said:


> Tallies or stubbies?
> 
> For example if we were to brew 500l then that would be approx 666.666 tallies or 1333.333 stubbies.


Shouldn't we do per cube, so 25 a cube.

Round it down to two dozen a cube?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Can we clone the 3 Ravens Sumurai Catfish Gyoza Gose?

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://craftypint.com/beer/3701/3-ravens-samurai-catfish-gyoza-gose&ved=0ahUKEwi08vfS4srJAhXKI44KHV2nAH4QFggaMAA&usg=AFQjCNEHfR6AmwoXrKxlo3e-oGmP7Wpk_g&sig2=mC-s9hu-eb7TVC-rPo18og


----------



## technobabble66

No


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Not a fan of coriander?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

awesomefury said:


> Shouldn't we do per cube, so 25 a cube.
> 
> Round it down to two dozen a cube?


Add the oysters to the cube? cube oystering? That wouldn't work. Would need to boil them I would have thought. Or add at end of ferment. i.e. Dry oystering.


----------



## awesomefury

Should work fine the hot wort will kill the bugs.


----------



## Mardoo

Moreton Bay Bug Bitter anyone?


----------



## VP Brewing

Will these oysters be sourced locally?


----------



## earle

VP Brewing said:


> Will these oysters be sourced locally?


Only if they're prairie oysters


----------



## MartinOC

Or lung-oysters... :huh:


----------



## Grainer

Im brewing this case swap beer today.. A HUGE experiment that hopefully pays off....


----------



## Black n Tan

Hmm barrel aged?


----------



## Grainer

No but will have American Oak bourbon cubes added... maybe.. but will take a while for it to calm down, hence brewing 6 months in advance..


----------



## Black n Tan

this event is 18 months out, hence I thought it would be in a barrel. Sounds good though.


----------



## kcurnow

Grainer said:


> No but will have American Oak bourbon cubes added... maybe.. but will take a while for it to calm down, hence brewing 6 months in advance..


So a sour of some sort? They normally need a while for the bacteria to work their magic.


----------



## Grainer

Black n Tan said:


> this event is 18 months out, hence I thought it would be in a barrel. Sounds good though.


Doh wrong thread.. this one is for the 2016 event.. the one I am brewing for this event will need about 12 months to mature anyway...


----------



## VP Brewing

Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap

Mayor of Mildura and Awesome Fury are hosting in Mildura

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew 
10. mmmyummybeer 
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn


----------



## Curly79

I'm comin too. I'll add my name later when I find half an hour drag out Mr Laptop then see if he'll work long enough for me to do it, we don't get along very well [emoji35]


----------



## Mardoo

Let Mr. Laptop rest in pieces. Added you. Oops, and me too. How'd I miss this one?

Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap

Mayor of Mildura and Awesome Fury are hosting in Mildura

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew 
10. mmmyummybeer 
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16 Mardoo


----------



## Nullnvoid

Mardoo said:


> Let Mr. Laptop rest in pieces. Added you. Oops, and me too. How'd I miss this one?


See told you, gets very confusing . Haha. Just glad some one went and found this list. 

A lot of regulars are not on it 

I don't think I can make the 2030 one, where was is again? Will try to get the spit there though


----------



## Curly79

Thanks Mardoo. I owe you a beer.


----------



## MartinOC

Attendees (Swappers)

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew 
10. mmmyummybeer 
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16 Mardoo
17. MartinOC


----------



## Yob

Black n Tan said:


> this event is 18 months out, hence I thought it would be in a barrel. Sounds good though.


only 6 now


----------



## malt junkie

Attendees (Swappers)

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew 
10. mmmyummybeer 
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16 Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie


----------



## Yob

Attendees (Swappers)


1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16 Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19: Yob


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

It needs to be said, those who are viewing this contemplating whether or not to come to a case swap for your first time. Throw your name down, even just as an attendee, you won't regret it and if you do you I'll give you free beer. Also if the Cubist/Swapper list gets full, put yourself down on the reserves and plan to be on the list as there is always a few who can't make it closer to the day and are forced to pull out.


----------



## Whiteferret

Attendees (Swappers)

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16 Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19: Yob
20. Whiteferret


----------



## malt junkie

This one is going to be a long run out to Mildura, there were a few words about an "AHB convoy" might be wise to share a car and the driving, stop in at Bandicoot for overnight rest and lubrication before tackling the last 41/2 hr drive.


----------



## Curly79

Mini bus?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Curly79 said:


> Mini bus?


With massive trailer to carry all the kegs and cubes


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

That would be awesome. A couple of kegs of RIS on the bus for the thirsty travelers.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Mini bus or convoy is a great idea!!


----------



## Nullnvoid

A convoy of minibuses!


----------



## Mardoo

Big bus, cubes underneath! AC/DC's tour bus might be up for grabs.


----------



## Curly79

Mini bus?


----------



## Curly79

I'm copping the double posts lately? I'll look into minibus, trailer and a possible driver if you like? What Ya reckon? Cos honestly I ain't driving me and a big bunch of fellow Brewers home hungover on Sunday.


----------



## Mardoo

Big bus, cubes underneath! AC/DC's tour bus might be up for grabs.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Sounds good Heath!


----------



## VP Brewing

Air Bus A380?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

VP Brewing said:


> Air Bus A380?


Looks like we have the support of the premier. http://www.premier.vic.gov.au/mildura-airport-upgrade-set-to-take-off/ . Runway extension to allow for the case swap charter.


----------



## malt junkie

eh..... government contracts...... they never get it finished in time.


----------



## reardo

Attendees (Swappers)

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16 Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19: Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp


----------



## Curly79

I tell Ya what Mardoo. We're lucky we put our names down today. If we waited till tomorrow we might have missed out[emoji12]


----------



## TheWiggman

Attendees (Swappers)

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16 Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19: Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman

Feel free to do a stopover at Corowa with the minibus


----------



## Nullnvoid

I can see this turning into a week long affair as we travel around Victoria picking people up and dropping them off again


----------



## Curly79

Who's interested in getting the bus from Melbourne to Mildura! I'll start looking into it. What do you all reckon, leave Saturday morning come home Sunday morning once everything is cleaned up etc. Pick ups on the way not out of the question as long as your dropped off by someone else and picked up, somewhere along the main route we would be taking anyway.


----------



## Curly79

I'm thinking, even if we miraculously have everything packed and leave by 6am Saturday morning that would still mean not getting to Mildura before 1pm. That's not good. Friday night departure? Suggestions?


----------



## Nullnvoid

I would think Friday night would be the better bet. Saturday doesn't leave a lot of time....

Maybe even Thursday  hahaha


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Im just gonna keep putting my name down in the vauge hope I make to another one eventually

Attendees (Swappers)

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16 Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19: Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Nullnvoid said:


> I would think Friday night would be the better bet. Saturday doesn't leave a lot of time....
> 
> Maybe even Thursday  hahaha


My experience is getting there Friday afternoon/evening makes for a more enjoyable weekend.


----------



## husky

Is there a date for this? 
Im keen on attending and the bus idea. If previous bus tours are anything to go by i rekon the trip up will be half the fun.


----------



## idzy

Curly79 said:


> Who's interested in getting the bus from Melbourne to Mildura! I'll start looking into it. What do you all reckon, leave Saturday morning come home Sunday morning once everything is cleaned up etc. Pick ups on the way not out of the question as long as your dropped off by someone else and picked up, somewhere along the main route we would be taking anyway.





Curly79 said:


> I'm thinking, even if we miraculously have everything packed and leave by 6am Saturday morning that would still mean not getting to Mildura before 1pm. That's not good. Friday night departure? Suggestions?


Sounds like a great idea. Would be good to get one with a tow hitch, as I am assuming we will be taking gear up too. Definitely need to depart on the Friday to arrive Friday night, otherwise it will be very difficult to get everything done.


----------



## idzy

husky said:


> Is there a date for this?
> Im keen on attending and the bus idea. If previous bus tours are anything to go by i rekon the trip up will be half the fun.


Usually the first or second weekend of July is best. So good options are:

1st, 2nd, and 3rd July
7th, 8th, and 9th July
14th, 15th, and 16th July
MoM and AwesomeFury are probably best placed to determine their availability, as we will need them to attend :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Curly79

idzy said:


> Sounds like a great idea. Would be good to get one with a tow hitch, as I am assuming we will be taking gear up too. Definitely need to depart on the Friday to arrive Friday night, otherwise it will be very difficult to get everything done.


Yeah bus and trailer for sure Idz. The more I think about it the more I reckon Friday lunchtime at the latest for departure. Hopefully we can get enough numbers. And hopefully enough lucky enough to be able to get Friday off work. There's a local bloke from Kinglake who has an old school bus which is unreal for this sort of thing, piss funnel and hose out the door style Might be an option too. [emoji106][emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## JB

Curly79 said:


> piss funnel and hose out the door style Might be an option too. [emoji106][emoji481][emoji481]


Lol! Too good to miss


----------



## Mardoo

Better get on the bus. Don't want to be following behind!


----------



## awesomefury

better add a bus travellers section to the list.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Attendees (Swappers)

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16 Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19: Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul

Bus Boozers
1. Curly79
2. Nullnvoid
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Mardoo
5. 


Apologies if I've assumed you guys are in for the bus! .....aaaaaand go!


----------



## Tahoose

Put me down as a swapper please.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Attendees (Swappers)

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. Tahoose

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16 Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19: Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul

Bus Boozers
1. Curly79
2. Nullnvoid
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Mardoo
5.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Isn't there normally 24 swappers DJ? In a perfect swap anyway


----------



## husky

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. Tahoose
2. Husky
3.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16 Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19: Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul

Bus Boozers
1. Curly79
2. Nullnvoid
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Mardoo
5.Husky
6.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I thought there was a "one for the host" number taken from the 24 nowadays? Could be wrong...


----------



## technobabble66

Certainly is. 
However ... with 24 swappers you offer 24 beers - 23 to the other swappers and the 24th goes to the host. Makes the list 24 long. 
[emoji1]


Though in this case there might be 2 hosts (?) so maybe DJ is correct after all - we need the 23rd & the 24th to go to the hosts.


----------



## awesomefury

I would have thought from previous experience there is more than enough left over swap beers, and that should cover MoM and me. Plus we are both in the swap anyway.


----------



## Yob

I'd suggest leaving on the Thursday for Echuca.. Thirsty Thursday boozeup at bandicoot to break the trip up, that way we could get there at a reasonable time on the Friday


----------



## Nullnvoid

We have another 6 months, I reckon by the end we will be leaving on Monday, doing a craft beer crawl and then returning on the following Wednesday


----------



## idzy

Nullnvoid said:


> We have another 6 months, I reckon by the end we will be leaving on Monday, doing a craft beer crawl and then returning on the following Wednesday


Now we're talkin!


----------



## idzy

I have lined this up, we just need a trailer. Should be enough room for everyone....


----------



## Mardoo

Bags top bunk!


----------



## idzy

Mardoo said:


> Bags top bunk!


Would be sweet, except if we needed to dodge a roo at 100 clicks...


----------



## JB

*Attendees (Swappers)*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul

*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*

1. Tahoose
2. Husky
3.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Cubists*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul

*Bus Boozers*

1. Curly79
2. Nullnvoid
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Mardoo
5. Husky
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8.


----------



## Yob

*Attendees (Swappers)*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*
1. Husky
2. QLD Crew - Discuss
3.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Cubists*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. JB
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul

*Bus Boozers*

1. Curly79
2. Nullnvoid
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Mardoo
5. Husky
6. JB
7. Micbrew
8. Yob (depending on schedule)


----------



## Curly79

Anyone else wanting to get in on the mini bus from Melbourne leaving probably Friday morning? Just want an idea of numbers. I'll start getting some prices.


----------



## JB

*Attendees (Swappers)*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Mardoo
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Cubists*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Micbrew
9. mmmyummybeer
10. Black n Tan
11. VP Brewing
12. Reardo
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15. Mardoo
16. MartinOC
17. Malt junkie
18. Yob
19. Whiteferret
20. Bigchamp
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

*Bus Boozers*

1. Curly79
2. Nullnvoid
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Mardoo
5. Husky
6. Micbrew
7. Yob (depending on schedule)


Gday gents, I was holding off to see how things were progressing, but it is with sadness that I'll need to drop out of this one due to footy commitments. I've moved Husky up into my place as swapper & moved up the list numbers for the cubes & bus lists.


----------



## Mardoo

I don't see a date yet. Do we have a date?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

No date yet. I've checked public holidays and queens birthday is the 12th june and the school holidays are the first 2 weeks of july. I'm not sure if that helps or doesn't help.

So lets have a show of hands then. My preference below but am happy with whatever is best for most people.

1. 30th june - 2nd july
2. 7th july - 9th july - Mayor of Mildura
3. 14th july - 16th july
4. 21st july - 23rd july
5. Other (please specifiy)


----------



## Nullnvoid

Best pick the week I don't have the kids


1. 30th june - 2nd july

Nullnvoid

2. 7th july - 9th july

Mayor of Mildura

3. 14th july - 16th july

Nullnvoid

4. 21st july - 23rd july


5. Other (please specifiy)


----------



## Mardoo

1. 30th june - 2nd july

Nullnvoid

2. 7th july - 9th july

Mayor of Mildura
Mardoo

3. 14th july - 16th july

Nullnvoid

4. 21st july - 23rd july


5. Other (please specifiy)


----------



## awesomefury

1. 30th june - 2nd july

Nullnvoid

2. 7th july - 9th july

Mayor of Mildura
Mardoo
Awesome Fury (any of these dates suits me also)

3. 14th july - 16th july

Nullnvoid

4. 21st july - 23rd july


5. Other (please specifiy)


----------



## Curly79

Either #2 or #4 for me. Can't cut and paste. On phone. Sorry.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

On the phone also, but #2 & #4 for me also please.


----------



## Nullnvoid

1. 30th june - 2nd july

Nullnvoid

2. 7th july - 9th july

Mayor of Mildura
Mardoo
Awesome Fury (any of these dates suits me also)
Curly79
DJ_L3thAL

3. 14th july - 16th july

Nullnvoid

4. 21st july - 23rd july
Curly79
DJ_L3thAL
5. Other (please specifiy)



Adding Deej and Curly


----------



## Curly79

First quote looks pretty pricey! For up to 13 passengers $2,500 plus we have to organise and pay for the drivers accomodation. That's leaving Friday morning and leaving for home Sunday morning. Assuming we get 10 of us that's around $300 each. I figure it's gunna cost me over $100 to drive myself up and back in my own car but $300 each is a bit fucken rich I think. Anyhow, I'll get a couple more quotes and maybe look at just hiring a bus we can drive ourselves too. Cheers [emoji482]


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Why don't you hire Pats bang limo?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Be cheaper to move Mildura  With all this heat they have been having they might like it too!


----------



## MartinOC

Curly79 said:


> First quote looks pretty pricey! For up to 13 passengers $2,500 plus we have to organise and pay for the drivers accomodation. That's leaving Friday morning and leaving for home Sunday morning. Assuming we get 10 of us that's around $300 each. I figure it's gunna cost me over $100 to drive myself up and back in my own car but $300 each is a bit fucken rich I think. Anyhow, I'll get a couple more quotes and maybe look at just hiring a bus we can drive ourselves too. Cheers [emoji482]


Self-drive mini-bus. Draw straws to see who's the designated driver each way. From personal experience, you can cram a shitload into a basic minibus & still have space to party....

Car-pooling with/without trailer(s) might be a cheaper alternative?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Anyone got a nice partner with a bus licence? Might be cheaper to do that and put them up in a motel .


----------



## Curly79

Just got another for $2,160 all up with driver. I'll check out self drive tomorrow.


----------



## Mardoo

I can't say for sure whether I'm going at this point, with probable heart surgery on the horizon. Should I pull out now to save any heartaches later? Erm...

If I go I'll commit to the bus if it's gotten. With any luck I'll know more in the next week, maybe two.


----------



## Curly79

Yeah heart surgery is a good enough excuse I spose [emoji6]. All good mate. Just getting an idea of whether it's worth our while or not. I'll suss out my old mate up the footy club with his old Bucks/Piss up/Piss out the door party bus once kids footy starts in about 6 weeks time too


----------



## Mardoo

I can piss out the door with the best of them. Can we do it on cops? Nah, they get enough shit as it is.


----------



## malt junkie

Mardoo said:


> I can't say for sure whether I'm going at this point, with probable heart surgery on the horizon. Should I pull out now to save any heartaches later? Erm...
> 
> If I go I'll commit to the bus if it's gotten. With any luck I'll know more in the next week, maybe two.


Mardoo... **** it mate, there's plenty of spots to hang a drip and what not!! It's beer mate!! Yob in red again?!?!(maybe)

You know you want to!!!

I'm takin' the patrol and trailer plenty of room for a passenger and maybe a midget. (as per site rule midgets will be treated equally[with alcohol])

MJ


----------



## Mardoo

Seriously. I have a daughter to be here for.


----------



## Mardoo

OK folks, given the somewhat indistinct date of my heart surgery, and the very long recovery from it, I sincerely doubt I'll be in travelling party mode by any date in June or July. So, it is with heavy heart (ba-doom pish!) that I'm taking myself off the swap and cube lists. Actually, it's just being realistic. Being as the waiting list for those spots is a bit indistinct or non-existent, I haven't filled in my blank spots. I'll definitely be in for the 2017 Xmas one though 

*Attendees (Swappers)*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. Micbrew
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Cubists*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Micbrew
9. mmmyummybeer
10. Black n Tan
11. VP Brewing
12. Reardo
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. Malt junkie
18. Yob
19. Whiteferret
20. Bigchamp
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

*Bus Boozers*

1. Curly79
2. Nullnvoid
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5. Micbrew
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


----------



## micbrew

ahhh , i have used used all of my leave passes ... in advance
attending a few concerts this year already with more to come
and swmbo has suggested it may be wise to spend some time with the family.

so I to wont be making the journey , dam haven't missed one for ages





*Attendees (Swappers)*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. 
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Cubists*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10. Black n Tan
11. VP Brewing
12. Reardo
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. Malt junkie
18. Yob
19. Whiteferret
20. Bigchamp
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

*Bus Boozers*

1. Curly79
2. Nullnvoid
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5. 
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


----------



## MartinOC

Where did the Qld Crew attendees come from (& don't some smartarse say "Queensland")?


----------



## TheWiggman

North of the NSW border I think Martin. 
My wife approached me a few nights ago and said some friends wanted to do a girls trip for a weekend. She really wanted to go and wasnt all that apologetic, but asked anyway. "Not a problem" was the answer. It isn't an issue really, I love spending time with the kids and am happy for her to get away. We all need our space. But I also walked away tapping my fingers together wispering "eeeexcellent" like Mr Burns. One in the bank to be cashed in early July. Pending tragedy, locked it. 
Watch out, I'm brewing a lager.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

*Date 7th July - 9th July*

*Location Mildura*

*Attendees (Swappers)*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Cubists*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10. Black n Tan
11. VP Brewing
12. Reardo
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. Malt junkie
18. Yob
19. Whiteferret
20. Bigchamp
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

*Bus Boozers*

1. Curly79
2. Nullnvoid
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

So lets lock in 7th july - 9th july.

Queenslanders are more than welcome. After all they are more intelligent, better looking and funnier than most.

I will also throw it out there on the site that shall not be named and see if any of the SA guys would be interested in attending.

Also need a volunteer to get a swap day brew thread going.

Only 118 days to go...


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

*Date 7th July - 9th July*

*Location Mildura*

*Attendees (Swappers)*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. BobbyD
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Cubists*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. BobbyD
9. mmmyummybeer
10. Black n Tan
11. VP Brewing
12. Reardo
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. Malt junkie
18. Yob
19. Whiteferret
20. Bigchamp
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

*Bus Boozers*

1. Curly79
2. Nullnvoid
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


----------



## Curly79

Is there anyone else interested in the mini bus? I won't bother with any more quotes if there's only 4 of us?


----------



## Nullnvoid

*Date 7th July - 9th July*

*Location Mildura*

*Attendees (Swappers)*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. BobbyD
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. Yob
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Cubists*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. BobbyD
9. mmmyummybeer
10. Black n Tan
11. VP Brewing
12. Reardo
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. Malt junkie
18. Yob
19. Whiteferret
20. Bigchamp
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

*Bus Boozers*

1. Curly79
2. 
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


I think it's safe to say I'm going to have 2 chances of going to this on these dates, buckleys and none. So for now, I will remove my name. If by chance the situation improves or I can convince the other half that we all need to go on a holiday to Mildura, I'll probably come as a non swapper.

Sorry Curly, that's another off the bus.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

$225 return flight with Virgin. Wonder if they'd let you bring a case of beer and a keg LOL


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> $225 return flight with Virgin. Wonder if they'd let you bring a case of beer and a keg LOL


Kegs on a plane!


----------



## TheWiggman

Can't imagine Samuel L Jackson saying "I'm sick of all these mother-fuckin' kegs, on this mother-fuckin' PLANE"


----------



## Yob

Date 7th July - 9th July[/b]*Location Mildura**Attendees (Swappers)*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. BobbyD
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose
*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
*Cubists*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. BobbyD
9. mmmyummybeer
10. Black n Tan
11. VP Brewing
12. Reardo
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. Malt junkie
18. 
19. Whiteferret
20. Bigchamp
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul
*Bus Boozers*

1. Curly79
2. 
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)

It's looking more and more likely that I'm going to be incredibly busy at about this time, still a slight chance I can make it but at this point I should step out, if it changes, I'll be there with bells on.


----------



## technobabble66

Might be a good idea to start the recipe thread for this. Or has it already started on the PMs?
I'm not attending but I'm curious to see how the recipe works out [emoji6] 
Gotta get my case Swap fix vicariously this time!


----------



## AJ80

Sad to report that negotiations have failed and I can't snag a leave pass for this weekend. Gutted I can't make it. 


Date 7th July - 9th July[/b]*Location Mildura**Attendees (Swappers)*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. BobbyD
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. Reardo
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. Bigchamp
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose
*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
*Cubists*

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. BobbyD
9. mmmyummybeer
10. Black n Tan
11. VP Brewing
12. Reardo
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. Malt junkie
18. 
19. Whiteferret
20. Bigchamp
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul
*Bus Boozers*

1. Curly79
2. 
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


----------



## TheWiggman

Angryface.


----------



## Curly79

Whats the go gents? What we brewing on the day?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Pliny the Elder clone appeared second most popular the last case swap. Just sayin`


----------



## TheWiggman




----------



## Curly79

If we were smart we would have got our hops of HDA. 
Anyhow, stiff shit. Who's gunna start piecing this puzzle together?


----------



## technobabble66

Aussie Lager? [emoji185]


----------



## TheWiggman

Love it. Will only need about a sack of BB pale malt, Yob can bring 100g of Super Pride and Martin will have to bring about 200kg of dextrose to split.


----------



## technobabble66

Exzackery!!

Oh wait, isn't the Mayor volunteering to be the head brewer? 
In that case I'd suggest either another Belgian Strong (gulden draak or karmelieter?) or a Flanders Red, just to test him out a little [emoji6]
Maybe a triple decocted Munich Dunkel or doppelbock [emoji1]


----------



## Yob

Curly79 said:


> If we were smart we would have got our hops of HDA.
> Anyhow, stiff shit. Who's gunna start piecing this puzzle together?


Im sure the OC can look after the crew and if you want 5kg lots I can probably still assist.

I am however still in question for attendance this one, will be the first one Ive missed in 8 solid swaps I think... I will be hellishly busy about then and I dont think I'll be able to walk away for a full weekend.

-_- :unsure: <_<


----------



## technobabble66

Yeah, +1 check with the OC for supplies.
He & Clever Brewing were fantastic with the 2016 Xmas Case Swap brew. Obviously you can't guarantee he/they can repeat that effort, but it'd be worth enquiring. 
Probably best to work out roughly the top 2-3 options for the brew day recipe, and then see what is workable at the supply end.
Maybe simply work out if the consensus is for a malty or hoppy (or "yeasty"), mild/medium or strong beer? Then go from there for a specific recipe.

I should probably butt out from here on, as i won't be able to attend either


----------



## reardo

Hi guys. It is with great sadness that I cannot attend this years July swap. I apologise for the late notice. Bigchamp also asked me to remove his name from the list. 
Hope to catch you all in December [emoji106]

Date 7th July - 9th JulyLocation MilduraAttendees (Swappers)

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. BobbyD
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. 
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. Malt junkie
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. 
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose
Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. BobbyD
9. mmmyummybeer
10. Black n Tan
11. VP Brewing
12. 
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. Malt junkie
18. 
19. Whiteferret
20. 
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul
Bus Boozers

1. Curly79
2. 
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


----------



## malt junkie

Seems we're dropping like flies at the mortein factory! I too have been given the word; too many family events and interstate travel June/July. So unfortunately I'm dropping out. Though I've been given a firm nod for december so I guess all is not lost.

Mike


Date 7th July - 9th JulyLocation MilduraAttendees (Swappers)

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. BobbyD
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Black n Tan
12. VP Brewing
13. 
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. 
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. 
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose
Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. BobbyD
9. mmmyummybeer
10. Black n Tan
11. VP Brewing
12. 
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. 
18. 
19. Whiteferret
20. 
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul
Bus Boozers

1. Curly79
2. 
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


----------



## MartinOC

I'm beginning to think that the tyranny of distance is at play here.

Given the rapidly dwindling numbers, I'm wondering if this is actually a good time to call a halt & pull the pin early, rather than avoid a fizzer with not enough hands to make it work on the brewing/catering.

Thoughts?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

I will almost certainly do my usual late withdrawal.

I'm sure I will get the brew done in time but - yes the distance is a bit tyranical for me

So I will probably be a non attending swapper again if I can


----------



## Curly79

MartinOC said:


> I'm beginning to think that the tyranny of distance is at play here.
> 
> Given the rapidly dwindling numbers, I'm wondering if this is actually a good time to call a halt & pull the pin early, rather than avoid a fizzer with not enough hands to make it work on the brewing/catering.
> 
> Thoughts?


Should we start a new list of who's still keen on going? I'm not 100% sure what I'm doing yet.


----------



## Mardoo

C'mon guys, who the hell is going to drink my Wee Jobbie?














AKA the Wee Heavy from the 2015 Winter Swap that's been barrel-soured and aged. Yes Martin, we know not you :icon_vomit:


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Swap meet at the new Clever Brewing premises....


----------



## Nullnvoid

GrumpyPaul said:


> Swap meet at the new Clever Brewing premises....


I hear it's moving into an old bunnings building so there should be plenty of room!


----------



## BrockHops

Gday.
Brock here, new member/hack brewer.
I've been referred to this post by another member as I live in Mildura.
I'd like to be included, I've just gotten back in the game , so I may be just a spectator 

Thanks.


----------



## technobabble66

Hey Brock. Welcome aboard, and you'll definitely be welcome to attend the swap (though I'm missing this one [emoji17]). 
Maybe PM the Major of Mildura (ie: the dude on this forum, not the actual mayor [emoji1]) and let him know you're brewing in Mildura. He and Pat are great guys and generally brew with their pants on.


----------



## MartinOC

Hey TB, what's wrong with brewing in the buff? I've done some of my best work in the nuddie & also had a LOT of fun (skiing, skydiving etc.).

Not actually brewed naked yet, but I still have an outstanding bet with Manticle for a 6-pack of Westy XII that I won't dare do it during a Kinglake winter.. :wacko:


----------



## droid

significant shrinkage


----------



## Black n Tan

Sorry too far for me

Date 7th July - 9th JulyLocation MilduraAttendees (Swappers)


1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. BobbyD
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. VP Brewing
13. 
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. 
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. 
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose
Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. BobbyD
9. mmmyummybeer
10. 
11. VP Brewing
12. 
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. 
18. 
19. Whiteferret
20. 
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul
Bus Boozers

1. Curly79
2. 
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule) 



Like This


Back to top


----------



## MartinOC

Sorry, too far for me too. I'm making the (painful) decision to pull the pin on this one. Looks like my "Tyranny of distance" prediction was pretty spot-on.

Date 7th July - 9th JulyLocation MilduraAttendees (Swappers)

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. BobbyD
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. VP Brewing
13. 
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17.
18. 
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. 
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose
Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
Cubists

1. Mayor of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. BobbyD
9. mmmyummybeer
10. 
11. VP Brewing
12. 
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. Whiteferret
20. 
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul
Bus Boozers

1. Curly79
2. 
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


----------



## Curly79

Hate to say it but I'm gunna bail out too gents. Sorry. Cheers


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Looks like ima gonna follow the pulling out trend, very sorry!


----------



## MartinOC

OK, gents! Let's pull victory from the jaws of defeat.

Alternative venues? I'll happily host another winter swap. We'll have to pull our collective fingers out. Anyone who attended the last one at my place knows how cold & unpredictable the weather can be up here...

We SHOULD have a winter swap, but where?

Also, a recipe.

And equipment.....Idzy/Husky?


----------



## Curly79

Was gunna say. What's Idzy doing?


----------



## Nullnvoid

I would suggest Idzy is either busy with the next little one, or preparing!


----------



## husky

Happy to bring a 900L tank along, just sorting out fittings and a suitable burner but will be done by July.


----------



## technobabble66

Is 900L enough? h34r:

Kinglake will be fine this time around. There is absolutely NO WAY it could possibly be as cold as last time! 
However, maybe we need to wait for a few more voices before declaring it moved. (Especially the Mildy boys).

FWIW, if it's a little closer i'll be likely to attend, though that's not to influence the decision of venue.

If i'm attending: Recipe? Happy to go with a stout or porter.
Actually, i'm looking at doing a Marzen, so a mainly-Munich lager would be right up my alley 
Maybe clarify the venue before my 2c counts, though.


PS: has anyone seen/heard Cocko since the last swap? Did we burn him out??


----------



## technobabble66

MartinOC said:


> Hey TB, what's wrong with brewing in the buff? I've done some of my best work in the nuddie & also had a LOT of fun (skiing, skydiving etc.).
> 
> Not actually brewed naked yet, but I still have an outstanding bet with Manticle for a 6-pack of Westy XII that I won't dare do it during a Kinglake winter.. :wacko:


Nothing wrong with it.
Just maybe a little less confronting for a new-ish brewer who is less familiar with certain local brewing traditions to meet some fellow brewers during a Sans Pants moratorium.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

MartinOC said:


> OK, gents! Let's pull victory from the jaws of defeat.
> 
> Alternative venues? I'll happily host another winter swap. We'll have to pull our collective fingers out. Anyone who attended the last one at my place knows how cold & unpredictable the weather can be up here...
> 
> We SHOULD have a winter swap, but where?
> 
> Also, a recipe.
> 
> And equipment.....Idzy/Husky?


Good idea. Thanks for volunteering Martin. I'll take my name off the list for the time being. I am a chance of making it though.

Date 7th July - 9th July Location Martins place. Antarctica. Attendees (Swappers)

1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. VP Brewing
13. 
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. 
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. 
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose
Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)

1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.
3.Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
Cubists

1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10. 
11. VP Brewing
12. 
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. 
18. 
19. Whiteferret
20. 
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul
Bus Boozers

1. Curly79
2. 
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Location being closer is a big help. Feel sad the Mildura location didn't get the go ahead with all. Maybe we need to group buy a charter plane to smash distance barriers?! Thanks to the Mildura boys for offering to host too!!

Kinglake would work well for me and confident I'd be able to get the pass and attend [emoji3]. Now, what to brew for the swap?!

As for communal brew, was there interest in bringing back the Pliny clone? There are some hops kicking about ATM..... [emoji6]


----------



## malt junkie

I may get a leave pass, the 2 days travel each way was going to kill me.


----------



## MartinOC

I'd rather host another swap in summer & there's no available sleeping space in the shed any more, so everyone would be kipping outside.

I just thought that maybe we could do it at the new CB HQ in Bayswater? I'll have to ask the boss if there's any issues (like insurance/public liability etc.).


----------



## technobabble66

Date 7th July - 9th July Location Martins place. Antarctica. Attendees (Swappers)

1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. 
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. VP Brewing
13. 
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. 
19. 
20. Whiteferret
21. 
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble 
2.
3.
4.
5.

Cubists
1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. 
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10. 
11. VP Brewing
12. 
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17. 
18. 
19. Whiteferret
20. 
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

Bus Boozers
1. Curly79
2. 
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


I've put my name down as attending and cubing. Unfortunately I've got virtually no chance of getting a beer ready for swapping that'll be worthy to swap, so I'll just focus on attending and brewing. 

I've also cleaned up the list a little, though a few extra things need to be confirmed - no bus, no Qld group, anyone heard from Grainer in the last 12 months?, etc.


----------



## technobabble66

MartinOC said:


> I'd rather host another swap in summer & there's no available sleeping space in the shed any more, so everyone would be kipping outside.
> 
> I just thought that maybe we could do it at the new CB HQ in Bayswater? I'll have to ask the boss if there's any issues (like insurance/public liability etc.).


Yep. Kinglake would definitely be better in summer. Fwiw, I think Cam (midnight brew) is hosting this summer. Maybe check if he's up for a last minute swap of venue?
Otherwise bayswater would be totes fine [emoji6]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Stu - could you get something in a bottle and just pass the aging on to the other swappers? Or something that is best drunk fresh ie. Saison etc?


----------



## technobabble66

Not sure. I've got 5 cubes to get through: a SWPA clone (just hit FG), 2x APAs, 2x lagers. Not really exciting stuff. Also, they're all 22L, so not much lee-way if we get full numbers of swappers (currently ~15). 
I'm not super happy with putting up a boring beer. Also, these were from collaborative 88L batches, hence conservative on the recipes. 
Pity I won't have time to do a repeat of my oaty Belgian ale - seems to have worked very well after a month or 3 in the bottle.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I see your point, although I do enjoy solid, well brewed "regular drinking" beers mixed into the case swap lot. So FWIW I don't think it'd be seen as boring. At least I hope not as chances are I'll enter an English brown [emoji23]


----------



## MartinOC

Sorry, gents. Kinglake is out of the equation for this one. You brave souls who attended the last one will understand why & it's currently pissing-down & a balmy 7C outside & only gonna get worse. SWMBO said OK, but I don't want to do that to you without appropriate accommodation available up here in July.

Happy to put my hand-up for next year's Summer swap location, 'though!


----------



## technobabble66

No wukkas. Thanks for being open to considering it, Martin. 

Any ideas for a new, last-minute location?

Any volunteers?


----------



## micbrew

I hear on the hop vine grumpy Paul is up for a colabrative brew and while mrs grumpy is away [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## idzy

Boys, I am happy to host another one at Flower Street. It will be the last actually. It will be getting demolished; likely by the end of the year.

I have been extremely busy, so I will need a big hand from locals this time around.

The good thing is concrete, so wet weather isn't an issue. The Oktoberfest marquees are gone though, so we will need to set up some tarps for possible rain.

Let me know...


----------



## idzy

Another thing, it might be worth someone going back and messaging the usuals that have pulled out due to location, as they might be keen now and not monitoring the thread anymore.


----------



## mofox1

Idzy's back!

And hosting a demolition party by means of a return... :super:

Congrats too...


----------



## idzy

*Date 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully*

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4.
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. VP Brewing
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18.
19.
20. Whiteferret
21.
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2.
3.
4.
5.

Cubists
1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10.
11. VP Brewing
12.
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17.
18.
19. Whiteferret
20.
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

Bus Boozers
1. Curly79
2.
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


----------



## idzy

mofox1 said:


> Idzy's back!
> 
> And hosting a demolition party by means of a return... :super:
> 
> Congrats too...


Thanks mate, been quite a number of sleepless nights, but getting into a routine...


----------



## JB

idzy said:


> Thanks mate, been quite a number of sleepless nights, but getting into a routine...



Is this another baby human produced? Sheesh mate, you're a machine. Get your TV fixed!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Woo hoo - it will take something serious for me to pull out of this one, its just around the corner.

MrsGrumpy's impending absence will mean I will definitiley get a swap brew done in time.

I can bring along a marquee. And possibly a second one (something is briken on the second one - will have to pull it out and see if it is either repariable or still usable).

the stars are aligning...


----------



## malt junkie

*Date 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully*

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4.
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. VP Brewing
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18.
19.
20. Whiteferret
21.
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3.
4.
5.

Cubists
1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10.
11. VP Brewing
12.
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17.
18.
19. Whiteferret
20.
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

Bus Boozers
1. Curly79
2.
3. DJ_L3ThAL
4. Husky
5.
6. Yob (depending on schedule)


ok back on track, and I'll throw in the Marque again.

Brewery is moth-balled so won't be swapping.


----------



## awesomefury

Am I too late with my offer to host?

 :beer:


----------



## mofox1

*Date 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully*

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4.
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. VP Brewing
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19.
20. Whiteferret
21.
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3.
4.
5.

Cubists
1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10.
11. VP Brewing
12.
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17.
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20.
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


I'll probably just be a Saturday day vistor this time around... although I'll see if I can swing by for a few hours Friday night for brew setup.


----------



## AJ80

You're a dead set legend Idzy. Not travelling to Mildura means I can come along for the Saturday. Added myself back to the swapper's list. 

Date 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. VP Brewing
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19.
20. Whiteferret
21.
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3.
4.
5.

Cubists
1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10.
11. VP Brewing
12.
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17.
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20.
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## Curly79

Does this mean we get various tasty samples of AJ's home brew from long necks?


----------



## AJ80

You know it!


----------



## droid

Date 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. VP Brewing
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19.
20. Whiteferret
21.
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4.
5.

Cubists
1.
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10.
11. VP Brewing
12.
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17.
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20.
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## micbrew

Wooo hooo you go AJ80 

That being said ... since Idzy lives approx 1.5 Ks from mine ,
I will also be able to attend ... 
[email protected]";- yeah ... was devastated not being able to attend 

Can someone put me on attendee and cubing list

Tick tock tick tock ... cmon already 
Cheers mick


----------



## awesomefury

Probably won't make this one now. Will add myself back if I can.

Date 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. VP Brewing
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19.
20. Whiteferret
21.
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4.
5.

Cubists
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10.
11. VP Brewing
12.
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.
16. MartinOC
17.
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20.
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## malt junkie

droid said:


> Date 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully
> 
> 3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)


Freaken old timers, thanks mate, now if only cocko turns up with my camera from the last swap (spent tuesday looking for it till I remembered where it was!).


----------



## MartinOC

Cocko might not be there (last time I SMS'd him, he was operating the press in a winery in SA).

That said, I drive right by his place every day, so if you give me a description of the camera, I might be able to grab it for you & bring it to the swap.


----------



## awesomefury

MartinOC said:


> Cocko might not be there (last time I SMS'd him, he was operating the press in a winery in SA).
> 
> That said, I drive right by his place every day, so if you give me a description of the camera, I might be able to grab it for you & bring it to the swap.


You should setup a camera, it's much easier/less effort. If you get a good 1080p one the resolution is excellent


----------



## Curly79

Before I offer them to others does anyone here want a cascade or Victoria rhizome ?


----------



## micbrew

Date 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. VP Brewing
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19.
20. Whiteferret
21.
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10.
11. VP Brewing
12.
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.JB
16. MartinOC
17.Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20.
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


may have a swap beer ...depending on outcome , don't want to take a spot from some else


----------



## TheWiggman

I'm up for a cascade Curly thanks. 
This swap took an interesting turn, poor Mildura fellas got the shaft. I wonder how the WA or Qld swaps go?


----------



## MartinOC

Yeah, I got the feeling that some of the Melbourne-centric folks got a bit precious about venturing out of the 'burbs & roughing it away from home for a weekend..


----------



## micbrew

yep time poor .... unsupportive employer ... who woulda guesssed

no to menmtion swbo ... read thumb print on forehead :huh: :huh:


----------



## Danscraftbeer

MartinOC said:


> Yeah, I got the feeling that some of the Melbourne-centric folks got a bit precious about venturing out of the 'burbs & roughing it away from home for a weekend..


^^ Haha I'd be one of them.
I'm kinda an unplanned person but Ferntree Gully is definitely more reachable. Shit I may have to make an effort for swappable PET's of beers? Little jars of Extremely Hot Sauces any use here?
I have some potted hops and rhizomes too?
I'll wing it with an expression of interest for sure..not sure if that's worthy to get me on the list but a definite interested maybe.


----------



## VP Brewing

te 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11.
12. 
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19.
20. Whiteferret
21.
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10.
11. 
12.
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.JB
16. MartinOC
17.Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20.
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

Hey all I'm out. Not up for big days on the beers anymore. For a while anyways. Good news is, someone else can get the drunkest idiot award. I'm looking at you, Micbrew. The trophy is yours if you want it ha ha. Have a good one legends!!


----------



## TheWiggman

Someone who knows VP let him know someone hacked his account and is posting nonsense.


----------



## Curly79

TheWiggman said:


> I'm up for a cascade Curly thanks.
> This swap took an interesting turn, poor Mildura fellas got the shaft. I wonder how the WA or Qld swaps go?


No wuz wiggman. I'll bring you one.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Anyone thinking of attending/swapping just get a beer going. Even if the list fills up there are always last minute drop outs so you will 100% be a part of the swap if you bring a crate of swap beers [emoji106]


----------



## reardo

VP is not talking nonsense. Here's a snap from him last Monday after passing out in a hotel foyer after the Bombers v Dees match and missing the train back to shepparton. 

Bloody lightweight


----------



## idzy

TheWiggman said:


> I'm up for a cascade Curly thanks.
> This swap took an interesting turn, poor Mildura fellas got the shaft. I wonder how the WA or Qld swaps go?





MartinOC said:


> Yeah, I got the feeling that some of the Melbourne-centric folks got a bit precious about venturing out of the 'burbs & roughing it away from home for a weekend..


Yeah, I agree. I was amped for a trip to Mildy...


----------



## VP Brewing

F U Reardo.


----------



## Yob

idzy said:


> Yeah, I agree. I was amped for a trip to Mildy...


Me too, shakes fist at myself for engaging "the venture" before July.. 

Swap first, business after is the lesson I'm taking away from this mess


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Yob said:


> shakes fist at myself


You'll go blind...


----------



## micbrew

soooo have we settled on a Brew yet ?

guessing we need to get a move on.


----------



## malt junkie

Stout!!!!


----------



## mofox1

Oaty Stout.

With Rye.


----------



## technobabble66

Hells yeah!! 
Rye Oaty Stout. 
Surely Jesse should be brewer for this one. He luvs his stouts. 
[emoji185][emoji1]

Fwiw, Wayne/whiteferret has a good oat stout recipe. Well, I was impressed. 

On a serious note, we should be able to do oats in a stout if we can do a side beta-glucanase rest. Makes a huge difference. Just mix in some ale malt with instant oats and sit at 44*C for 10-20mins, then chuck into the mash for the normal regime (maybe after a quick heating). Simples!

Otherwise I think there was some interest in another Pliny clone (yawn). [emoji57]


----------



## Midnight Brew

te 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew 
12. 
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19.
20. Whiteferret
21.
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10.
11. Midnight brew
12.
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.JB
16. MartinOC
17.Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20.
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

On board for the send off of the Flower Street brewery. I'll bring some kegs, a beer engine and a few kilos of hummus.


----------



## MartinOC

I'd vote for Mofox's "Toby's Stout" (it's a corker & got a gong at Vicbrew a couple of years ago).


----------



## awesomefury

mofox1 said:


> Oaty Stout.
> 
> With Rye.


I suggest 50% Rye.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Stout is my middle name, so I'm in.


----------



## micbrew

Oaty stout works for me !


----------



## GrumpyPaul

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Stout is my middle name, so I'm in.


I thought your middle name was "_"


----------



## TheWiggman

I've got some brewing mates here who might be keen to come along to the swap because at a glance, the numbers are pretty lacklustre. We've still got 9 empty spots for the swap. What's the etiquette here? Neither are forum members but they beer fans (have been known to go out of their way to source particular imports) and aren't trouble. They actually bought their system from a forum member. In saying that I think one of them is keen to get on the forum and see what it's about.
Don't judge them just because they're friends with me.


----------



## JB

TheWiggman said:


> I've got some brewing mates here who might be keen to come along to the swap because at a glance, the numbers are pretty lacklustre. We've still got 9 empty spots for the swap. What's the etiquette here? Neither are forum members but they beer fans (have been known to go out of their way to source particular imports) and aren't trouble. They actually bought their system from a forum member. In saying that I think one of them is keen to get on the forum and see what it's about.
> Don't judge them just because they're friends with me.


I reckon get them to sign up Wiggy. That way they can keep across the build up / discussion / recipe chat & see any relevant swap detail. Plus sign up today & you get free access to the wealth of AHB knowledge, do it, do it now.


----------



## MartinOC

Mmmm.... Fresh meat... 

Newbies are always welcome to join the shenannigins & provides extra hands-on whilst they learn stuff (& help with the clean-up h34r: ).


----------



## MartinOC

So, Mofox's prize-winning stout?

Mofox for President & head-brewer on this one?

Recipe please (perhaps in a separate thread, so we can keep track of things).

Catering officer? I've got the box of bits from the last one.

Shelter providers (who's got the rotating swap-meet marquee right now??)

Now if only I can get around to actually brewing something for the swap in between working, travelling & sleeping......


----------



## micbrew

Thought the marquee went to Mildura or is at Cockos


----------



## VP Brewing

The marquee is in my garage taking up precious space. I was supposed to take it to cockos for whiteferret but it wouldn't fit. If he is still going to this one I'll get it to him.


----------



## mofox1

MartinOC said:


> So, Mofox's prize-winning stout?
> 
> Mofox for President & head-brewer on this one?
> 
> Recipe please (perhaps in a separate thread, so we can keep track of things).
> 
> Catering officer? I've got the box of bits from the last one.
> 
> Shelter providers (who's got the rotating swap-meet marquee right now??)
> 
> Now if only I can get around to actually brewing something for the swap in between working, travelling & sleeping......


I could be persuaded... I have tentative permission to play, anyway.

Any other recipes or head brewer nominations forthcoming? Mostly I just like to watch... mostly. h34r: :unsure:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I'd be happy to coordinate the food, I'll limit the "S" words, hah. Don't have any specialties myself but if folks could suggest what they can contribute I can start a food PM to get the ball rolling!

micbrews mad chicken ribs (if you can make it mate and have time)
Russ' spit (if you can also make it mate and have time)
Bread rolls to the moon and back

Both always go down a treat and feed the masses along with the rest of the wonders.


----------



## micbrew

Yep chicken ribs locked in !

May need coffee and alarm clock for the shepp boys !!! 
[emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]

Need to firm up attendees for food & cubing 

Nathan , I can assist with food stuff as well


----------



## Curly79

Is Russ coming? He's not on the list? I could bring a webber and cook a couple of roasts if we don't have a spit.


----------



## technobabble66

mofox1 said:


> I could be persuaded... I have tentative permission to play, anyway.
> 
> Any other recipes or head brewer nominations forthcoming? Mostly I just like to watch... mostly. h34r: :unsure:


Does your recipe have oats in it? (or Rye?)
No biggie if not, just curious. 

Does Jesse RIS MacFadyen have a good stout recipe (that he's happy to share, of course) or would it be possible to have a crack at a RIS/semi-RIS? 
Happy to go with a basic stout, but it seems like a RIS might be the other obvious option in the stouty direction.

I've got Wayne's recipe for his oaty stout, but i'd prefer to have his permission before posting it (i'm sure it'll be fine, but it's not mine, etc.).


However, it sounds like a few have tried yours, Mick, and are keen so i think we'll be going with your legendary stout. B)
I can help with the brewing stuff if you want, both in prep and on the day(s).


EDIT: Actually, just occurred to me that all of us who got extra D2 or Amber Candi syrup from the last big brew-up can easily toss 1kg into a regular stout wort and get a semi-RIS out of it (plus maybe adjusting the IBUs), if that's what anyone wants. Or just use a tin of goop for those that don't.
So maybe easiest to stick to, say, Mofox's recipe, and peeps can pimp it out from there.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Hey mic that's rad!! Also Heath a roast option may even be an awesome change up and give Russ a break carting the spit about? [emoji3]
I could do some chicken skewers with onion and capsicum and paprika? Assuming idzy has a BBQ at Flower st?

Happy with Micks stout or a RIS, RIS may get complex with iterated mashing? Could me in as a +1 with whatever the consensus is [emoji12]


----------



## TheWiggman

What's the Flower Street setup like, will there be amble space for single man tents and will there be a fire? Please tell me there's be a fire.
Crap I'd better get brewing, I was thinking of doing a lager but I don't have a spare keg. Do we have many wheat fans?


----------



## technobabble66

TheWiggman said:


> Do we have many wheat fans?


No


----------



## micbrew

theres a tennis court and a pool .. bring ya racket n toggs :chug: :chug:


----------



## MartinOC

TheWiggman said:


> Do we have many wheat fans?


ABSOLUTELY YES!!!


----------



## micbrew

each to his own grain


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I'm a wheat fan and proud of it, fabulous.


----------



## malt junkie

I'll bring the pie warmer and some party pies and such, though might double up from last time ..... those fuckers disappeared bloody quick.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I don't even remember seeing them?! Hehe


----------



## micbrew

They were right next to the avacado salad from memory ... what would I know .. I slept through most of it [emoji42][emoji42][emoji42]


----------



## mofox1

technobabble66 said:


> Does your recipe have oats in it? (or Rye?)
> No biggie if not, just curious.
> 
> Does Jesse RIS MacFadyen have a good stout recipe (that he's happy to share, of course) or would it be possible to have a crack at a RIS/semi-RIS?
> Happy to go with a basic stout, but it seems like a RIS might be the other obvious option in the stouty direction.
> 
> I've got Wayne's recipe for his oaty stout, but i'd prefer to have his permission before posting it (i'm sure it'll be fine, but it's not mine, etc.).
> 
> 
> However, it sounds like a few have tried yours, Mick, and are keen so i think we'll be going with your legendary stout. B)
> I can help with the brewing stuff if you want, both in prep and on the day(s).
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually, just occurred to me that all of us who got extra D2 or Amber Candi syrup from the last big brew-up can easily toss 1kg into a regular stout wort and get a semi-RIS out of it (plus maybe adjusting the IBUs), if that's what anyone wants. Or just use a tin of goop for those that don't.
> So maybe easiest to stick to, say, Mofox's recipe, and peeps can pimp it out from there.


No oats or rye in the mentioned recipe... I'll throw that up on the weekend if/when I get a chance to go thru my logs. I've got a similar one on tap now, and it is a damned tasty brew.

RIS also sounds good!


----------



## laxation

How does this all work? What do you do and what's the difference between swapper and cubist?

I'm not far from ferntree gully so would be keen to come check it out.


----------



## Yob

technobabble66 said:


> Does your recipe have oats in it? (or Rye?)
> No biggie if not, just curious.
> 
> Does Jesse RIS MacFadyen have a good stout recipe (that he's happy to share, of course) or would it be possible to have a crack at a RIS/semi-RIS?
> Happy to go with a basic stout, but it seems like a RIS might be the other obvious option in the stouty direction.
> 
> I've got Wayne's recipe for his oaty stout, but i'd prefer to have his permission before posting it (i'm sure it'll be fine, but it's not mine, etc.).
> 
> 
> However, it sounds like a few have tried yours, Mick, and are keen so i think we'll be going with your legendary stout. B)
> I can help with the brewing stuff if you want, both in prep and on the day(s).
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually, just occurred to me that all of us who got extra D2 or Amber Candi syrup from the last big brew-up can easily toss 1kg into a regular stout wort and get a semi-RIS out of it (plus maybe adjusting the IBUs), if that's what anyone wants. Or just use a tin of goop for those that don't.
> So maybe easiest to stick to, say, Mofox's recipe, and peeps can pimp it out from there.


lol.. Mine are by thumb naturally, so I have many recipe's.. Normally subtly different each time.. Bit more roast, bit more chocolate, bit more roast...


----------



## malt junkie

laxation said:


> How does this all work? What do you do and what's the difference between swapper and cubist?
> 
> I'm not far from ferntree gully so would be keen to come check it out.



Swapper: brews beer bottle and provides a bottle for each swapper and the host.

Cubits brings a cube and helps with a massive brew day, which we then cube for participants to take home all costs split.

Attendee: watches the mayhem unfold

all taste the various brews, and get reasonably tipsy.

Food all costs are split.


----------



## laxation

So the massive brew just gets poured into a cube - To add yeast/hops and go?
Sounds good!

Is the brew done on saturday?


----------



## Curly79

laxation said:


> So the massive brew just gets poured into a cube - To add yeast/hops and go?
> Sounds good!
> 
> Is the brew done on saturday?


Yeah. If you are on the cubist list, bring an empty cube. You will go home with a cube from the collaborative brew on the Saturday.


----------



## Curly79

If you want to get in on the swap bring 24 PET bottles of your brew. We all swap bottles so you go home with 24 different beers.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

A 20L cube also to be specific. No more, no less [emoji3]


----------



## laxation

Curly79 said:


> If you want to get in on the swap bring 24 PET bottles of your brew. We all swap bottles so you go home with 24 different beers.


Any problems with bringing 48 stubbies?


----------



## malt junkie

Rule is PET bottles only for everyones safety.

starts friday night finishes sunday morning ..... bring a swag/tent


----------



## technobabble66

laxation said:


> So the massive brew just gets poured into a cube - To add yeast/hops and go?
> Sounds good!
> 
> Is the brew done on saturday?


Also cost of the brew (ingredients plus gas) is split between the cubists. 
Generally ~$25-35 per cube.


----------



## Curly79

Do we need a new list of Swappers, cubist, attendees since everything has changed?


----------



## laxation

I'm in! my mate might be keen too...

the 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew 
12. 
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19.
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10.
11. Midnight brew
12.
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.JB
16. MartinOC
17.Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## TheWiggman

Case swap brew complete, and the wheat hater has brewed a wheat. The type and style remains to be seen but I'll do all you bros a sweet deal: seeing as I don't like the style myself, I'm going to include 5 longnecks of Dortmunder Export for those in my camp. The rest can have your clove and banana retreat while we beer fans enjoy a hard-to-brew beer that's likely poorly made. Everyone wins.

Ed: the style does not remain to be seen seeing as I contradicted myself.


----------



## technobabble66

So let me get this right:

Hates wheat beers.
Brews a wheat beer to swap. 

Nice juan.
:lol:


Wheat. 
Meh.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Sorry guys been away without any phone/internet access. 

Now this has been moved to Idzy house there is a Possibility I can attend at least for some of the time.

I can also drop off the spit. Even if I don't make it, it can be there.


----------



## AJ80

Nullnvoid said:


> Sorry guys been away without any phone/internet access.
> 
> Now this has been moved to Idzy house there is a Possibility I can attend at least for some of the time.
> 
> I can also drop off the spit. Even if I don't make it, it can be there.


The spit has already been to more swaps than you mate!! Hope you can come along. 

I can help out with food too - can do pulled pork & coleslaw if people want. Just let me know. 

If it's a RIS I'll be in on the cube list, but not stout as I've just bottled a batch of oatmeal stout. 

Now to get my swap beer brewed...


----------



## mofox1

AJ80 said:


> If it's a RIS I'll be in on the cube list, but not stout as I've just bottled a batch of oatmeal stout.


The Vic Brew entry was almost RIS like... wouldn't take much to tip it firmly in that category.


*Toby's Stout:*

*OG:* 1.080, *FG:* 1.016, *IBU:* 43, *ABV:* 8.5%

70% MO
10% Amber
4% Brown
4% Choc
4% Wheat
3% Light Crystal (30)
2% Roasted Barley
2% Roasted Wheat
1% Caraaroma

Mashed 90 min @ 63°C

2hr boil (first runnings boiled hard as soon as element covered).
Bittered with Columbus to about 23 IBU, made up the rest with 20g EKG additions at 30, 10 & 0min, and cube additions of 15g EKG & 20g Chinook whole hops.

Dry hopped with 30g EKG after 10 days (with ~10% to go to FG).

Yeast: Burton Ale (WLP023), somewhat of a house strain as I regularly get 80%+ AA from this one.
.

Grain bill is overly compex for a swap, I'd say we could get rid of the wheat & use all RB instead of 50/50 with Roasted Wheat, could reduce to one type of xtal... My recent re-brews have dropped the brown and upped the roast slightly, but have also dropped the abv as well.

This one could bump the OG up to 1.090+ for a 10%-er. B)


----------



## Nullnvoid

AJ80 said:


> The spit has already been to more swaps than you mate!! Hope you can come along.
> 
> I can help out with food too - can do pulled pork & coleslaw if people want. Just let me know.
> 
> If it's a RIS I'll be in on the cube list, but not stout as I've just bottled a batch of oatmeal stout.
> 
> Now to get my swap beer brewed...


Very true. Don't want it to increase its lead


----------



## TheWiggman

Geez you crafty home brewers, moar hops moar alcohol moar bitterness MORE MORE MORE! 8.5% is RIS territory, if it was a very good beer will making it stronger make it a better beer? Don't change it I reckon, it sure as hell ain't an oatmeal stout. It is a pretty complex recipe though, how's that going to be as far as getting grain is concerned? Does anyone know any clever brewing blokes who would be able to arrange?


----------



## micbrew

which system will we brewing on !! idzys or huskys per haps a system war h34r: h34r: h34r: 

Ris vs oatmeal stout


----------



## technobabble66

I'd probably agree with wiggas, that's a fairly high abv. Happy to go with it at 8.5% if that's the consensus, but I'd be equally happy to go with something a bit lower, say 6-7%. 
Otherwise I suppose I could simply dilute my cube out at pitching [emoji6]
Fwiw, the Westy 12 clone was ~1.076 into the cube (syrup bumming it up later to 10%). So 1.080 is pretty damn high.


----------



## technobabble66

Just a quick suggestion, could we replace the wheat with oats? (And up the choc/RB a little). That way we get the oatmeal stout aspect covered, if people care about that. 
Too complicated? Prefer to stick to tried and true recipe?

My 2c: keep the Brown in. Plus the Amber, choc and 2 crystals. Think I prefer a more complicated grist for stouts. [emoji6]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I reckon keep tried and true, to respect Micks awesome recipe! Also that way AJ doesn't have 2x oatmeal stouts and we can get on to sorting ingredients


----------



## MartinOC

TheWiggman said:


> It is a pretty complex recipe though, how's that going to be as far as getting grain is concerned? Does anyone know any clever brewing blokes who would be able to arrange?


I'm pretty Clever  , but I've been quietly "warned" that I shouldn't be buying stuff for a case-swap at staff discount rates, when it's really only meant for my own personal use. Fair enough, I can understand that call.

I can still get the grains & can do a 10% discount for someONE who wants to order such large quantities of ingredients without getting in trouble, so it's definitely possible.

Lemme know how much of everything we're looking-at for the recipe & I'll see what I can do to pull the supply strings. NO guarantees.

We've also got a swag of hops left over from the FP purchase that we could press into service for next to nothing.


----------



## laxation

what grains & amounts is needed?


----------



## MartinOC

laxation said:


> what grains & amounts is needed?


Somewhere around 200Kg.

Recipe is above.


----------



## technobabble66

At the last case swap, for the Westy12 clone, we got ~70% overall efficiency with~460L out of the kettle into cubes.

I just entered the recipe into a modified version of ianh's spreadsheet using 70% efficiency, target volume 500L, OG=1.079, FG=1.018 (yeast attenuation 75%), 44.9IBUs:

180kg grain total.

126kg MO
18kg Amber
7.2kg each of Brown, Choc, and Wheat (so totally should be oats) 
5.4kg Light Crystal (60 EBC)
3.6kg each of Roasted Barley & Chocolate wheat
1.8kg CaraAroma

300g Columbus + 150g EKG @FWH
250g EKG @20mins (calc'd as @40mins for cubes)
500g Chinook + 375g EKG into cubes (equivalent of 20g Chinook & 15g EKG into each cube)

dry hop as desired.

(i'd guesstimate 500-550L Mash, 300L Sparge (should get us ~500-550L into the kettle. Could definitely increase sparge to 400L to improve efficiency though)
---------------------------------

How's that look? Seem a reasonable estimate of your recipe, Mofox? 

If that's roughly OK, it gives us some grain (& hops) figures to start acquisitions.



PS: could round the MO to 125kg, and add 1kg of Melanoiden (maaaaalllttyy!!), or bump up the Amber to 19kg.


----------



## mofox1

Damn - I'll just step back, hey .

Looks good. Like the hop rationalisation addition, original spec was roasted wheat, not choc wheat but I like the sub 

Agree with rounding the MO to whole sack amounts, probably also good order a full sack of the Amber and see who wants to purchase the extra kg's. The other spec's we'll do by the kg and wear the extra cost (unless we can shift the whole sack.. this would need to be a commitment of $ not an eoi).

1kg Melanoiden would remove the need for a caramelisation boil (wouldn't it?)... so either that or 1 more kg of Amber sounds like a plan.

Cube additions could be left up to the cuber... although I know on other years Jesse has brought up bulk and split on the day. Cube additions here are fairly minimal.. ~$3 worth if my math aint too terrible.


----------



## malt junkie

Yeah definitely increase the sparge, runnings for the patters beer was from memory 1048, that be lots of sugars to leave behind.


----------



## technobabble66

Hey Mofox. Glad you like! The intention wasn't to usurp the head brewer, more that I just thought you have kids, and I had the data/estimates from the last big brew, so thought I'd just throw that approximation together as a starting point [emoji1]. 
I hope that's ok! - I just remember it took me hours to get through all the guesstimates required to get my head around it and have a real recipe to follow for the Westy12 clone. Feel free to alter as you want!

Fwiw, melanoiden adds a Munich-like (or ovaltine?) type of maltiness. Whereas I think the caramelisation boil adds a more caramel-like maltiness. Probably a bit more like half-way between crystal and melanoiden in reality. Well, at least that's my impression. 
I like that maltiness from melanoiden but it can "get in the way" of caramel-type flavas. You know your recipe, so best for you to decide. I sort of see it like a choice between roast-malty or roast-caramel. If you reckon Toby is more the former, I'd definitely go the melanoiden, but if it's more the latter (looks like it is) maybe avoid the melanoiden and go more Amber or Crystal. 
Just my quick guesstimate [emoji6]


----------



## technobabble66

Partigyle the second runnings? [emoji185]

Edit: If we use 10-12L cubes, we might get several extra cubes out of the batch. Mind you, if we run another 100L of sparge, it might be more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## technobabble66

OK, re-did the recipe i posted last might, rounding up or down to the nearest kg:

Using 70% efficiency, target volume 500L, OG=1.079, FG=1.018 (yeast attenuation 75%), 44.9IBUs:

181kg grain total.

125kg MO
18kg Amber 
8kg each of Brown, Choc, and Wheat (so totally should be oats!) 
6kg Light Crystal (60 EBC)
3kg each of Roasted Barley & Chocolate wheat
2kg CaraAroma

300g Columbus + 150g EKG @FWH
250g EKG @20mins (calc'd as @40mins for cubes)
500g Chinook + 375g EKG into cubes (equivalent of 20g Chinook & 15g EKG into each cube)

dry hop as desired.

~500-550L Mash (fill the 2x 300L mash tuns to near capacity), 400L Sparge 
----------------------------------

So i basically dropped the MO to 125kgs so it's 5 sacks; rounded up the Brown & Choc, as i thought they'd give more flavour and less harshness/astringency; rounded up the wheat to get the extra point of gravity so it hits 1.080; rounded up the Light crystal, because it's only light crystal; lowered the RB & Choc Wheat in compensation to raising the Brown & Choc; and raised the CaraAroma as it's only 200g more.
The other way to go would be to drop 1kg off the Brown & Choc, and raise the RB & Choc Wheat by a kilo - for a more sharp roasty finish i'd guess.

What do you think of those adjustments, Mofox, or the other stout-heads out there?


PS: Hey mofox, are you happy for me to keep throwing this stuff out there, or would you prefer to take it over from here on?
I'm happy either way


----------



## technobabble66

In terms of supplies, i just scanned the clever brewing site for options:

125kg MO (Bairds)
18kg Amber (Joe White)
8kg Brown (Bairds),
8kg Choc (Gladfields or Bairds) 
8kg Wheat (Gladfields or Weyermann, or could use Dark Wheat from Weyermann?)
6kg Light Crystal (60 EBC) (Bairds (pale, EBC 105), Gladfields (light, EBC 49))
3kg Roasted Barley (Bairds or Gladfield)
3kg Chocolate wheat (Weyermann; or Gladfields for Roasted Wheat)
2kg CaraAroma (Weyermann)


The main choices seem to be:
1) Which lighter crystal to go with, ~100 or 50 EBC?
2) Which roasted/kilned wheat to go with, Chocolate wheat (1100 EBC) or Roasted wheat (532 EBC)?
3) Joe White Amber - I've not used JW malts so i could be out of line here, but is it worth looking at swapping this to Dingemann's Biscuit instead?

Other possible choices spring to mind:
4) Use Wheat malt or (instant) oats? (this might be moot, as i might be the only one keen for oats  ). What about subbing in Rye? h34r:
5) Assuming wheat, use plain wheat malt or use Dark wheat malt to push the deeper flavours?


What does the Head Brewer think about all those options?

It obviously depends heavily on what CB is happy to supply in bulk, so this is all really for Martin to advise on what's best from that end (plus his opinion on the likes of JW amber vs Biscuit, etc). However, i thought it start some conversation in that direction as well. So i hope that's all ok.

Should we start a separate thread for all this, or start a PM chain?


----------



## MartinOC

CB can supply all of that lot (depending on current stocks at the time - might need to order in extra just before it goes ahead).

We don't have much Dingemans Biscuit in stock & our distributor isn't bringing any more Ding's stuff in anyway.

I'm generally not a great fan of JW stuff, but their Amber is pretty consistent quality & I'd have no qualms using it. I was already thinking along the lines of Mofox's suggestion to just buy a sack of it & flog-off the excess to whoever wants it.


----------



## Midnight Brew

I'm really enjoying the recipe development process and evolution in this thread. I noticed it contains that mystical foe, Amber malt haha.

Dark wheat or oats sounds awesome! Columbus, Chinook and EKG :icon_drool2:


----------



## technobabble66

Midnight Brew said:


> I'm really enjoying the recipe development process and evolution in this thread. I noticed it contains that mystical foe, Amber malt haha.
> 
> Dark wheat or oats sounds awesome! Columbus, Chinook and EKG :icon_drool2:


Time to get back onto the Amber horse, MB. 

And yeah, why use wheat when you can use Daaaaaaark Wheeeeeat?! Or better still, oats! [emoji1]


----------



## technobabble66

MartinOC said:


> CB can supply all of that lot (depending on current stocks at the time - might need to order in extra just before it goes ahead).
> 
> We don't have much Dingemans Biscuit in stock & our distributor isn't bringing any more Ding's stuff in anyway.
> 
> I'm generally not a great fan of JW stuff, but their Amber is pretty consistent quality & I'd have no qualms using it. I was already thinking along the lines of Mofox's suggestion to just buy a sack of it & flog-off the excess to whoever wants it.


That's great, Martin. 
And if you're confident with the JW Amber that's definitely good enough for me! That's one option sorted [emoji6]


----------



## mofox1

technobabble66 said:


> Time to get back onto the Amber horse, MB.
> 
> And yeah, why use wheat when you can use Daaaaaaark Wheeeeeat?! Or better still, oats! [emoji1]


Lol. You and oats.

Looked back in my notes and I actually used Simpsons light crystal, which is 40L rather than the 60 I listed above. So for you EBC folk thats 80 - 100ish. Roasted Wheat was breiss, hitting up at 550L (>1000EBC). Agree with the Joe White sentiments... have had hit and miss quality before, but if Martin reckons their Amber is okay then that's fine by me.

Probably time for that recipe thread Mr OC suggested earlier...

Haven't had much time to play with this, kudos to TB for the recipe scaling. Hopefully workload will calm down in a couple of days... (Yeah - and monkey's might fly outta my butt).


----------



## technobabble66

So that resolves some things to:
1) Light Crystal, the 100EBC stuff from Bairds
2) Chocolate wheat (1100 EBC) from Weyermann looks like the closest to the Briess roasted wheat.
3) Joe White Amber 

Leaving:
4) Looks like it'll be Wheat malt <_<. What about subbing in Rye? h34r:
5) Assuming wheat, use plain wheat malt or use Dark wheat malt to push the deeper flavours?

What are your thoughts on those last 2, monkeybutt Mofox? :lol:


----------



## malt junkie

Have spare bucket (10-12kg) of dark Best wheat, happy to contribute, other wise I'll be into some wheat beers in a BIG way soon, and really it's a little cold for that.


----------



## micbrew

Sooo will the hop schedule be available at the case swap or will it be BYO ???

Have we confirmed what we are brewing on yet ?


----------



## technobabble66

Hops supplies are yet to be confirmed, so a bit early to tell. Given martin will probably be organizing and has to answer to a higher power, he might be a little more constrained than Jesse usually was, but we'll see what he can arrange. 

Not sure where the gear is up to. It should be safe to assume idzys gear is good to go. That covers the 600L kettle and 2x 300L mash tuns. The big question is whether husky is rocking up with his new setup. And what heating options we'll have. And if we'll have something to put the sparge water into. 
There's an equipment thread for this somewhere [emoji6]


----------



## Curly79

I'll bring my big gas bottle and Mongolian burner and stand again.


----------



## technobabble66

That's fantastic. That huge bottle of yours especially saved a lot of faffing around last time!


----------



## micbrew

I didn't know Martin is a god fearing man ! 

in relation to gas ...can we ensure we have some for breakfast this time around !!!


----------



## Mardoo

I'm sure after Friday and Saturday there will be plenty of gas at breakfast.


----------



## micbrew

is that methane Madhu :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## TheWiggman

I've got 2000W worth of HERMS and a pump plus my bag of tricks


----------



## husky

technobabble66 said:


> Hops supplies are yet to be confirmed, so a bit early to tell. Given martin will probably be organizing and has to answer to a higher power, he might be a little more constrained than Jesse usually was, but we'll see what he can arrange.
> 
> Not sure where the gear is up to. It should be safe to assume idzys gear is good to go. That covers the 600L kettle and 2x 300L mash tuns. The big question is whether husky is rocking up with his new setup. And what heating options we'll have. And if we'll have something to put the sparge water into.
> There's an equipment thread for this somewhere [emoji6]


Would like to give mine a crack if required. Let me know as otherwise might not see use for a while! Just waiting to find a couple of big enough burners to boil 7-800L but will be sorted by July.


----------



## Mardoo

And I'm pretty sure everyone else does too!


----------



## MartinOC

Husky,

When it comes to Case Swap brews, it's very much "Run what ya Brung" & that's half the fun (as you would've seen at the last one). We put together a system from whatever we have available. It changes every time, but it doesn't matter.

Everyone contributes, everyone benefits.
We make beer :beer:

If you want to give your new babies a run, bring them along in welcome.


----------



## technobabble66

husky said:


> Would like to give mine a crack if required. Let me know as otherwise might not see use for a while! Just waiting to find a couple of big enough burners to boil 7-800L but will be sorted by July.


as Martin said, you're definitely welcome to bring yours. It'll be amusing to see Idzy be the one with the small kettle. :lol:
I'm fairly sure everyone will be keen to see the setup you've started putting together!
And it'll be nice to not have a kettle boiling within 2 inches of the rim. :huh:

Just out of interest, exactly how big is it, and how do you move it? From memory, there's a car porch between the street and the brewing spot, so we might need to move it a little distance via some height restriction. 

And Wiggas, definitely bring your HERMS as well, that baby rocked last time so it'll be nice to have it to use again.
Hopefully Idzy has 20+ power points in the brewery station.


----------



## MartinOC

Mofox, it's your baby.

Call it.


----------



## MartinOC

Stu, that doesn't mean you're off the hook.

Collaboration...


----------



## JB

technobabble66 said:


> From memory, there's a car porch between the street and the brewing spot, so we might need to move it a little distance via some height restriction.


You're talking about moving the porch right Stu?


----------



## husky

technobabble66 said:


> as Martin said, you're definitely welcome to bring yours. It'll be amusing to see Idzy be the one with the small kettle. :lol:
> I'm fairly sure everyone will be keen to see the setup you've started putting together!
> And it'll be nice to not have a kettle boiling within 2 inches of the rim. :huh:
> 
> Just out of interest, exactly how big is it, and how do you move it? From memory, there's a car porch between the street and the brewing spot, so we might need to move it a little distance via some height restriction.


Kettle is 970mm diameter x 1200mm high for approx 900L, stand adds another 300mm or so. Fits in the back of a ute easily with its stand. Has handles and can be moved by two people easy enough.


----------



## micbrew

JB said:


> You're talking about moving the porch right Stu?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is a demolition case swap or have I got it wrong again .. burning down the house :super:


----------



## technobabble66

Perfect, husky. 
We just need to find 2 strong men and we'll be set [emoji1]


----------



## mofox1

technobabble66 said:


> So that resolves some things to:
> 1) Light Crystal, the 100EBC stuff from Bairds
> 2) Chocolate wheat (1100 EBC) from Weyermann looks like the closest to the Briess roasted wheat.
> 3) Joe White Amber
> 
> Leaving:
> 4) Looks like it'll be Wheat malt <_<. What about subbing in Rye? h34r:
> 5) Assuming wheat, use plain wheat malt or use Dark wheat malt to push the deeper flavours?
> 
> What are your thoughts on those last 2, monkeybutt Mofox? :lol:


1,2,3 yep yep yep.
4 - see 5
5 - lets go with MJ's offer.



malt junkie said:


> Have spare bucket (10-12kg) of dark Best wheat, happy to contribute, other wise I'll be into some wheat beers in a BIG way soon, and really it's a little cold for that.


That would be awesome. And I know you'll turn up with the grain, as opposed to the circumstances at Shep... seriously still impressed Martin & Deej brought up enough extra to cover for the shortfall!


----------



## technobabble66

That's pretty much equipment covered, isn't it?
Husky's BFK = kettle (900L)
Idzy's "little brother" kettle = HLT (600L)
Idzy's 2x 300L eskys with manifolds = MLTs (~550L)
Wiggas' & Idzy's HERMs = heat for mash steps

Plus everyone brings pumps, hoses, etc.

Husky, do you have a large capacity HERMS/RIMS, or did you end up building that Grant you'd outlined in the equipment thread?
Currently it seems like the only shortfall equipment-wise might be slow ramping on the MLTs.

(I'm assuming Idzy has a decent mill setup to process the grain Friday night)


----------



## technobabble66

MartinOC said:


> Stu, that doesn't mean you're off the hook.
> 
> Collaboration...


No wukkas :lol:
Been keen to help on this one (now that i'll be attending) - after i'd learnt so much from the last one it makes it a LOT clearer 2nd time 'round.
I'm assuming that you, me, MJ, Jesse, & Wiggas (plus husky, i'm guessing ) will probably be loitering around the brewing for most of the day to help anyway, with Mofox wearing the HB vest and calling the shots.


----------



## malt junkie

Got wheat stacked next to the rest of swap gear good to go.


----------



## technobabble66

I've adjusted the recipe spreadsheet for the current grain selections, so Mofox et al can have a gander and play if they want. Otherwise, it looks good to go B) :
View attachment Toby's Stout, big brew, 1.2.xls


Edit: for those playing away from home, here's a screenshot:


----------



## mofox1

What amazing wizardry of spreadsheetiness is this?

I've scaled the original recipe in brewmate earlier, today og looks close enough... Will update hop schedule I think. Condensing the 0, 10 & 30 into a single 20 might be a bit much, will push out a version with fwh, 20, 0 & cube. Also adjusted hop aa% for what clever brewing are currently stocking.


----------



## Whiteferret

Do I need to bring my kettle and mash esky?


----------



## technobabble66

mofox1 said:


> What amazing wizardry of spreadsheetiness is this?
> 
> I've scaled the original recipe in brewmate earlier, today og looks close enough... Will update hop schedule I think. Condensing the 0, 10 & 30 into a single 20 might be a bit much, will push out a version with fwh, 20, 0 & cube. Also adjusted hop aa% for what clever brewing are currently stocking.


All good. Fwiw, keep in mind there's the fwh, 40min plus cube hops as a 20min, so there's a bit of a spread in that sense. 
Also keep in mind that the whirlpool generally has been for ~1 hr or more (those damn thermals!) so lots of late additions can unpredictability blow out the bittering. And the last half of the cubes can end up with a fair few more IBUs. All manageable but just needs to be considered, is all.


----------



## MartinOC

whiteferret said:


> Do I need to bring my kettle and mash esky?


I reckon the equipment side of things is covered this time.

Just bring yourself, beer & a party hat


----------



## Shortybronx

Any chance I can get in on this. Long time lurker, not much of a poster.

Done a few beers, but more into making spirits and what not, but do love a good beer. 

I am a friend of Laxation who is on the list and would be keen for the 24 case swap idea.

Shortybronx


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Hells yeah Shortybronx, add yourself to the list as a swapper (and cubist if keen).[emoji106]


----------



## malt junkie

Shortybronx said:


> Any chance I can get in on this. Long time lurker, not much of a poster.
> 
> Done a few beers, but more into making spirits and what not, but do love a good beer.
> 
> I am a friend of Laxation who is on the list and would be keen for the 24 case swap idea.
> 
> Shortybronx


Put your name on the list... gotta break yer cherry some time!!


----------



## Shortybronx

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Hells yeah Shortybronx, add yourself to the list as a swapper (and cubist if keen).[emoji106]



Haha and how does one do that? Just repost the list?


----------



## Shortybronx

So this will do it?


the 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew 
12. 
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8.
9. mmmyummybeer
10.
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.JB
16. MartinOC
17.Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## technobabble66

Yep. That'll do it.


----------



## husky

I will go in for a cube as well.


----------



## AJ80

Adding Husky and myself to the cube list. 

the 7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew 
12. 
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2. 
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. mmmyummybeer
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.JB
16. MartinOC
17.Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## MartinOC

Confirmed - CB can supply the malt & possibly the hops (TBC).

I'll bring along my soccer-safe brazier & a swag of firewood.

Might have to pull-out of the swap, 'though. 'Got no idea if I'm gonna be able to brew before the event.


----------



## Curly79

Whats the verdict on Russ and his spit? Can we get a case swap food thread happening someone? I'm only on my phone as me and the laptop can't stand the ******* sight of each other. Happy to help out with the tucker


----------



## Nullnvoid

Still do not know if I can attend. Although a few things happening that are giving me that elusive "leave pass"

However, my spit can attend either way. It has the whole weekend free, the lucky bugger!


----------



## laxation

Can we use the oven to heat up a whole lot of meat? 
I can smoke some pulled pork and bring it cold. Could fit 9-10kg in the smoker


----------



## JB

laxation said:


> pulled pork


Can't even read that without hearing the chant from the advert in my mind "Pulled pork! Pulled pork! Pulled pooooooork!"

Um, you'll need idzy to field that question...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I'll stat a food thread, on phone ATM but will do this week to get ball rolling. Sorry I have been meaning to for a bit now...


----------



## micbrew

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30  hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed 
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap


so we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
im bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:


1 micbrew 2 x bags
2
3
4
5
6
7
7
9
10


micbrew


----------



## Mardoo

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30  hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap


so we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
im bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:


1 micbrew 2 x bags
2 mardoo 1 x bag
3
4
5
6
7
7
9
10


micbrew


----------



## technobabble66

Are we looking to get a few bags of sodium metasilicate as well? 
Ideally we should be mixing a 2:1 ratio of perc:metasilicate (from memory), to more closely resemble PBW


----------



## micbrew

Yeah good call Stu !

at this stage let gets number down ..to see if it flys

R u up for a few ks


----------



## laxation

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30  hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap


so we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
im bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:


1 micbrew 2 x bags
2 mardoo 1 x bag
3 laxation 1 bag
4
5
6
7
7
9
10


----------



## technobabble66

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed 
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap


so we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
im bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:


1 micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5
6
7
7
9
10


micbrew


----------



## Curly79

I'm keen as mustard for some Met. Still got plenty of perc.


----------



## laxation

Yeh forgot to add, if I need the metasilicate to make the right cleaner, I'm keen for the needed amount as well.


----------



## technobabble66

^+1


----------



## JB

technobabble66 said:


> Are we looking to get a few bags of sodium metasilicate as well?
> Ideally we should be mixing a 2:1 ratio of perc:metasilicate (from memory), to more closely resemble PBW


I'd be keen on a bag to split 50% with someone of sod_met as well, if possible to include in this bb Mick?


----------



## mofox1

This thread is getting nutz.
Hey JB you know 10kg of met is going to outlast you, right? 

I thought the ratio was more like 3:1...


----------



## micbrew

want to keep this simple JB ... no splits at this stage :angry: 

this hopefully will be conducted at the case swap .. things could get dangerous if you know what I mean
what could possibly go wrong ..with a ton of sodium percarb h34r: h34r: 

will address metasilicate ... once numbers firm up


----------



## Mardoo

Never you mind what I was going to say


----------



## husky

Im keen on a bag of sod perc.


----------



## AJ80

I always liked you micbrew...

SODUIM PERCARBONATE	EOI ONLY	BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed 
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap


so we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
im bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:


1 micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5 AJ80 2 x bags
6
7
7
9
10


micbrew


----------



## micbrew

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap


so we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
im bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

just add your name to the list


1 micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5 husky 1 x bag
6
7
7
9
10
11
12
13
14
15


----------



## micbrew

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap


so we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
im bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

just add your name to the list


1 micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5 husky 1 x bag
6 AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super: 
7
7
9
10
11
12
13
14
15


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I'm keen on say 10kgs of met, running out of that. I do have a full bag of perc from the last buy though which I'm about to open.

I use a ratio of 4:1, more specifically 1tbs perc and 1tsp met is what I use for 5L of water as my cleaner for everything.


----------



## Black n Tan

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I'm keen on say 10kgs of met, running out of that. I do have a full bag of perc from the last buy though which I'm about to open.
> 
> I use a ratio of 4:1, more specifically 1tbs perc and 1tsp met is what I use for 5L of water as my cleaner for everything.


pretty sure that is 3:1


----------



## malt junkie

Bloody clean freaks!


Yeah ok put me down for a bag.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Black n Tan said:


> pretty sure that is 3:1


Trust me, I'm an engineer :chug:


----------



## technobabble66

Black n Tan said:


> pretty sure that is 3:1


Yep. I stand corrected. BnT is right (sorry, deej [emoji1]). 
3:1 ratio of perc:metasil 


From Yob's BB in '13:
"3 parts sodium perc + 1 part Sodium met make a backyard PBW, if you are interested in making near to exact PBW, have a search through my old BB's, Wolfy posted the relevant information back then. Personally I find the simple mix ample to clean my brewing gear."


----------



## mofox1

mofox1 said:


> What amazing wizardry of spreadsheetiness is this?
> 
> I've scaled the original recipe in brewmate earlier, today og looks close enough... Will update hop schedule I think. Condensing the 0, 10 & 30 into a single 20 might be a bit much, will push out a version with fwh, 20, 0 & cube. Also adjusted hop aa% for what clever brewing are currently stocking.





technobabble66 said:


> All good. Fwiw, keep in mind there's the fwh, 40min plus cube hops as a 20min, so there's a bit of a spread in that sense.
> Also keep in mind that the whirlpool generally has been for ~1 hr or more (those damn thermals!) so lots of late additions can unpredictability blow out the bittering. And the last half of the cubes can end up with a fair few more IBUs. All manageable but just needs to be considered, is all.


It's only taken 10+ days... but hey, I've finally got back to the recipe. RE higher bittering with long whirlpools... yep, makes sense. So... I've dropped the plan for the zero min addition, but moved the 20 to a 10 min addition. Moved more of the hops to cube... at the worst you'll get a hoppier beer if you are cubing late.

*2017 AHB Stout*
American Stout

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 500.0
Total Grain (kg): 181.000
Total Hops (g): 2050.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.077 (°P): 18.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.07 %
Colour (SRM): 46.3 (EBC): 91.2
Bitterness (IBU): 45.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 120

*Grain Bill*
----------------
125.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (69.06%)
18.000 kg Amber Malt (9.94%)
8.000 kg Brown Malt (4.42%)
8.000 kg Chocolate (4.42%)
8.000 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (4.42%)
6.000 kg Crystal 30 (3.31%)
3.000 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (1.66%)
3.000 kg Wheat Malt, Roasted Dark (Briess Midnight Wheat) (1.66%)
2.000 kg Caraaroma (1.1%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
FWH (23 IBU):
250.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
300.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

10min (calc'd @ 30min - 7.5 IBU)
500.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)

Cubes (calc'd @ 15min - 14 IBU):
500.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.8% Alpha) (1 g/L)
500.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) (1 g/L)

Yay or nay?

Clever is now out of stock of Columbus... I'll chase up Mr OC and see if there is any inbound or if we'll source it from elsewhere.


----------



## Black n Tan

technobabble66 said:


> Yep. I stand corrected. BnT is right (sorry, deej [emoji1]).
> 3:1 ratio of perc:metasil
> 
> 
> From Yob's BB in '13:
> "3 parts sodium perc + 1 part Sodium met make a backyard PBW, if you are interested in making near to exact PBW, have a search through my old BB's, Wolfy posted the relevant information back then. Personally I find the simple mix ample to clean my brewing gear."


My comment to DJ was simply to point out that mixing 1Tbsp (ca 15mL) Perc and 1tsp (ca 5mL) Met is a 3:1 ratio not 4:1. In the end I tend to use a 2:1 ratio as it is closer to the 70% Perc/30% Met cited on other sites for PBW. In the end we are bucket scientists and whether it is 2:1 or 3:1 is probably not material.


----------



## TheWiggman

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list


1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super: 
8. JB & TheWiggman (we'll split) 1 x bag
7.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

There you go JB. $30 for 25kg what an absolute bargain, I thought $10/kg was cheap. Best stuff I've ever used in brewing, I prefer it to PBW as I've found it washes off better and subjectively does a better job.


----------



## JB

micbrew said:


> want to keep this simple JB ... no splits at this stage :angry:



I meant I'd buy the whole bag of sodium *metasilicate* & then be responsible for any further split with whoever wants it.

Hey thanks Wiggy, but I already have a bag of perc, so I'd only need the 3:1 ratio split for sodium metasilicate - so about 8kg. 

If adding a bag of met to the order is too hard Mick, I'll just arrange it myself - or if anyone has any surplus to needs, sing out please.


----------



## TheWiggman

Spewing. Updated.

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list


1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super: 
8.
7.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## micbrew

Hi ALL

Requesting pricing on sodium metasillicsate , should have by tonight

I hope to post up msda as well if I can manage it

micbrew


----------



## micbrew

TheWiggman said:


> Spewing. Updated.
> 
> SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY
> 
> 25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS
> 
> Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
> pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap
> 
> So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
> I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:
> 
> Just add your name to the list
> 
> 
> 1. micbrew 2 x bags
> 2. Mardoo 1x bag
> 3. Laxation 1x bag
> 4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
> 5. Husky 1 x bag
> 6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super:
> 8 .Malt junkie 1 x bag
> 7.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.


----------



## TheWiggman

Gonna renege on my offer for a few non-wheats amongst the swap beers. I've only got 20 PET bottles (probably should have checked _before_ bulk priming) which I filled with my Pride of Wheat brew. The swap numbers are pretty sad, so unless we get up to 24 I'm not going to go out of my way to buy some more and fill them.
On the plus side if you're like me and don't like wheats this is a fantastic opportunity to expose you to the world of cloves and bubblegum with arguably the best wheat beer you'll have this swap. Who knows, it might convert you. I've managed to convert a few hetero chicks in my time so I must possess some sort of superpower. On the flip side, consider it revenge that I've got 7 litres of the stuff on a shelf I'm going to have to get through.


----------



## idzy

laxation said:


> Can we use the oven to heat up a whole lot of meat?
> I can smoke some pulled pork and bring it cold. Could fit 9-10kg in the smoker


Should be fine


----------



## idzy

whiteferret said:


> Do I need to bring my kettle and mash esky?


Never hurts, but don't worry if you can't be bothered.


----------



## micbrew

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list below


1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super: 
8 .Malt junkie 1 x bag
7.
9.
10.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50 kg to be confirmed approx. approx. $62.50 per bag
again dependent on numbers

1
2
3
4
5

cheers micbrew


----------



## MartinOC

On my long drive home this evening, I had some time to think.....

Malt Junkie suggested earlier that we could do 2 brews over the weekend & then pulled the pin on the idea. I'd like to re-kindle it.

Between myself & CB, there's a lot of extraneous malt & hops that we could use-up to test the new set-up on the Friday night (ie. iron-out the bugs) before launching into the main brew the next day.

It'd be a complete dog's breakfast in terms of ingredients & totally un-calculable, but sometimes those beers turn out to be magnificent. Nothing more than shits & giggles.

Anyone who takes-away a cube can throw whatever yeast they want at it & bring a couple of bottles back for the next swap for fun & comparison.

Thoughts?


----------



## malt junkie

MartinOC said:


> On my long drive home this evening, I had some time to think.....
> 
> Malt Junkie suggested earlier that we could do 2 brews over the weekend & then pulled the pin on the idea. I'd like to re-kindle it.
> 
> Between myself & CB, there's a lot of extraneous malt & hops that we could use-up to test the new set-up on the Friday night (ie. iron-out the bugs) before launching into the main brew the next day.
> 
> It'd be a complete dog's breakfast in terms of ingredients & totally un-calculable, but sometimes those beers turn out to be magnificent. Nothing more than shits & giggles.
> 
> Anyone who takes-away a cube can throw whatever yeast they want at it & bring a couple of bottles back for the next swap for fun & comparison.
> 
> Thoughts?


My fridays are looking pretty clear with the bosses shift having switched around. What time kick off? Though brewing through to 1 or 2am is doable we're usually just winding down then. Having kit set up early would make the night easier. Definitely a challenge we should take on.


----------



## technobabble66

Sounds fine. So long as the gear's ready to rock Saturday morning I can't see why not. 
Ideally have the kettles ready, filled with water, and boiled by bedtime Friday night (so still warm & close to strike sat morning). 
Is that doable?


----------



## Mardoo

Firkin hell that sounds awesome!

I'm recalling the RIS brew we did at Idzy's a few years ago. Some thought should be given to grain disposal. Two brews will produce a fuckload of spent grain.


----------



## JB

Thanks for organising Mick.


SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super: 
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8.
9.
10.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

1 JB 8kg - if cool to get by the kg - if not I'll get 1 bag (I'll split 1/3 with Madhu & 1/3 one other person)
2
3
4
5


----------



## technobabble66

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super: 
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8.
9.
10.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

1 JB 8kg - if cool to get by the kg - if not I'll get 1 bag (I'll split 1/3 with Madhu & 1/3 one other person)
2 technobabble66, 8kg. (Or if it's bags only, I'll grab that remaining 3rd of JB's if that's ok)
3
4
5


----------



## malt junkie

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind ￼h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags ￼uper: ￼uper: 
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8.
9.
10.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

1 JB 8kg - if cool to get by the kg - if not I'll get 1 bag (I'll split 1/3 with Madhu & 1/3 malt junkie)
2 technobabble66, 8kg. (Or if it's bags only, I'll grab that remaining 3rd of JB's if that's ok)
3
4
5


----------



## technobabble66

MJ, did you change anything in your post?? [emoji1]
I must be blind [emoji57]


----------



## technobabble66

Dubbel post


----------



## JB

technobabble66 said:


> MJ, did you change anything in your post?? [emoji1]
> I must be blind [emoji57]


I think AJ's hair was getting in MJ's face from rocking out too hard.


----------



## Curly79

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind ￼h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags ￼uper: ￼uper: 
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8.
9.
10.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

1 JB 8kg - if cool to get by the kg - if not I'll get 1 bag (I'll split 1/3 with Madhu & 1/3 malt junkie)
2 technobabble66, 8kg. (Or if it's bags only, I'll grab that remaining 3rd of JB's if that's ok)
3 Curly79 Half a bag
4
5


----------



## micbrew

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind ￼h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags ￼uper: ￼uper:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8.
9.
10.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

1 JB 8kg - if cool to get by the kg - if not I'll get 1 bag (I'll split 1/3 with Madhu & 1/3 malt junkie)
2 technobabble66, 8kg. (Or if it's bags only, I'll grab that remaining 3rd of JB's if that's ok)
3 Curly79 Half a bag mkicbrew 1/2 bag
4
5


----------



## laxation

What is the metasilicate for? As opposed to straight perc?


----------



## technobabble66

Helps alkalise the water (& offset any hardness in the water) so it increases the strength of the sod perc. 
I think it might help dissolve fats as well (?). 

Hey micbrew, with the sod metasilicate, are we getting the same dry stuff Jesse got in a BB ages ago (2013)? 
I got some of both from then (just running out now, hence jumping in on this one), and found I've been able to mix several kgs dry and leave it to use over a year or so. However I've been reading some threads on ahb where guys have come back to erupting buckets a few hours/days later as the 2 "dry" chemicals have reacted. Apparently with the sod metasilicate you can get one form that's totally dry and one that's not (both powdered). The latter is highly reactive with dry sod perc.


----------



## micbrew

Hey Stu

I am as far from a scientist as you can get :blush:
I have the msda sheets here ... I will try to get these posted

I did see that post ,and yes I believe its the same supplier .... I too bought from that bulk buy
.. but could not and would not guarantee if pre mixed ..this could occur

to many variables .. environment / batches / etc etc

cheers micbrew


----------



## JB

On behalf of Mick, here's the spec sheets attached:
View attachment SKM_C284e17060210100.pdf


----------



## laxation

Authorised by Damien Barrett ... I'm not so sure about the accuracy of that report!


----------



## micbrew

could be worse ... MARK ROBINSON !!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## malt junkie

MartinOC said:


> On my long drive home this evening, I had some time to think.....
> 
> Malt Junkie suggested earlier that we could do 2 brews over the weekend & then pulled the pin on the idea. I'd like to re-kindle it.
> 
> Between myself & CB, there's a lot of extraneous malt & hops that we could use-up to test the new set-up on the Friday night (ie. iron-out the bugs) before launching into the main brew the next day.
> 
> It'd be a complete dog's breakfast in terms of ingredients & totally un-calculable, but sometimes those beers turn out to be magnificent. Nothing more than shits & giggles.
> 
> Anyone who takes-away a cube can throw whatever yeast they want at it & bring a couple of bottles back for the next swap for fun & comparison.
> 
> Thoughts?


Back on a pc .... Happy to take on head brewer for friday night. what sorta style were you thinking Martin? I'm sure we have some other guys with stocks they're getting ready to move on. Grain bill and hops as it be but lets keep in a simple single infusion and ramp to mash out. will be bringing the mill, drill and some buckets. If we get this happening the lads will need to be bringing an extra cube or two. We could make it a bring your spare base brew and see if we can't max out that big ol' kettle!!! I think we would all like to see that!


Thoughts people???


----------



## micbrew

shits getiing real ... but I like it


----------



## MartinOC

malt junkie said:


> Back on a pc .... Happy to take on head brewer for friday night. what sorta style were you thinking Martin?


Style???? You gotta be ******* kidding, right? Just shits & giggles.

This would be a complete Dog's Breakfast brew. I'll try to get a list of all the crap I've got laying-around at home/work & post it up, but it's nothing stylistic. I was just thinking to chuck the whole lot into the MLT & run it as a test for the rig with some extra base malt to stretch it out (mostly specialty grains).

Anyone who wants to take a cube or two for experimental purposes can do so.


----------



## malt junkie

MartinOC said:


> Style???? You gotta be ******* kidding, right? Just shits & giggles.
> 
> This would be a complete Dog's Breakfast brew. I'll try to get a list of all the crap I've got laying-around at home/work & post it up, but it's nothing stylistic. I was just thinking to chuck the whole lot into the MLT & run it as a test for the rig with some extra base malt to stretch it out (mostly specialty grains).
> 
> Anyone who wants to take a cube or two for experimental purposes can do so.


Like I said .... Boys bring yer extra Base malts!!!!!


----------



## MartinOC

OK, let's call it (Yet another!) "Classic American" style (since they seem to love to re-invent the wheel & then call it "Classic American").

Dunno what we're gonna get or what it'll look or taste like. Frankly I don't GAFF.


----------



## TheWiggman

May I suggest bitter with the leftovers from all out fridges? I'll be there Friday, keen to take part


----------



## droid

Crazy mofos^^^


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Stu I'll go a 1/3rd and have someone potentially keen on another 1/3rd, that cool? Plus 1 bag of perc.


----------



## MartinOC

TheWiggman said:


> May I suggest bitter with the leftovers from all out fridges? I'll be there Friday, keen to take part


Not a bad idea. I'd suggest we find out the pre-boil gravity & go from there.

TBHWY, I think we'll just end-up chucking everything we've got at the kettle, crack another beer & walk away for an hour or so. Problem?


----------



## malt junkie

Your on this science shit Martin ... I'm with ya mate ... shit load of malt in the Tun, shit load of hops in the kettle ... Job done!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind ￼h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags ￼uper: ￼uper:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL x1
9.
10.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

1 JB 8kg - if cool to get by the kg - if not I'll get 1 bag (I'll split 1/3 with Madhu & 1/3 malt junkie)
2 technobabble66 1/3, DJ_L3ThAL 2/3
3 Curly79 Half a bag micbrew 1/2 bag
4
5


----------



## technobabble66

Thanks, Deej.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Curly79 said:


> Whats the verdict on Russ and his spit? Can we get a case swap food thread happening someone? I'm only on my phone as me and the laptop can't stand the ******* sight of each other. Happy to help out with the tucker





DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I'll stat a food thread, on phone ATM but will do this week to get ball rolling. Sorry I have been meaning to for a bit now...


Food thread started, inc. catering list to get things going.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/95292-vic-2017-xmas-in-july-case-swap-food/


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

technobabble66 said:


> Helps alkalise the water (& offset any hardness in the water) so it increases the strength of the sod perc.
> I think it might help dissolve fats as well (?).
> 
> Hey micbrew, with the sod metasilicate, are we getting the same dry stuff Jesse got in a BB ages ago (2013)?
> I got some of both from then (just running out now, hence jumping in on this one), and found I've been able to mix several kgs dry and leave it to use over a year or so. However I've been reading some threads on ahb where guys have come back to erupting buckets a few hours/days later as the 2 "dry" chemicals have reacted. Apparently with the sod metasilicate you can get one form that's totally dry and one that's not (both powdered). The latter is highly reactive with dry sod perc.





micbrew said:


> Hey Stu
> 
> I am as far from a scientist as you can get :blush:
> I have the msda sheets here ... I will try to get these posted
> 
> I did see that post ,and yes I believe its the same supplier .... I too bought from that bulk buy
> .. but could not and would not guarantee if pre mixed ..this could occur
> 
> to many variables .. environment / batches / etc etc
> 
> cheers micbrew


I believe it's whether or not the stuff is labelled as "coated" isn't it? I pre-mix a small amount (500g) for inside the house use cleaning flasks etc, haven't had any issues but I definitely keep the bulk storage separate.


----------



## laxation

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment .
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind ￼h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags ￼uper: ￼uper:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL x1
9.
10.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

1 JB 8kg - if cool to get by the kg - if not I'll get 1 bag (I'll split 1/3 with Madhu & 1/3 malt junkie)
2 technobabble66 1/3, DJ_L3ThAL 2/3
3 Curly79 Half a bag micbrew 1/2 bag
4 Laxation 1/3 bag
5


----------



## technobabble66

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I believe it's whether or not the stuff is labelled as "coated" isn't it? I pre-mix a small amount (500g) for inside the house use cleaning flasks etc, haven't had any issues but I definitely keep the bulk storage separate.


Yep. Not sure. I noticed the sod perc Jesse organized was coated, so wondered if that was what made all the difference. In an older thread I found (~2011?) they were talking about the 2 types of sod metasil and seemed to think it was from being totally dry or not. 
I'm inclined to think you might be right and it's the coating that makes the difference. 
I mix a few kgs at a time as well (storing the bulk separately) and it has always been fine over the year or 2 it takes to chew through it. If the problem of eruptive reactions was due to a slight hydration of the sod metasil I would've thought that over the year it's sitting there mixed up it would eventually become sufficiently hydrated to start reacting. Given it hasn't, I'd assume that's not the key issue. 
Either way, the sod metasil data sheet says its anhydrous (means it's about as water free as it'll get under normal conditions, for those non-chemists out there), and the sod perc is coated. 
So hopefully that means were covered both ways, and micbrew is a champ. [emoji6]


----------



## mofox1

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment.
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL x1
9. Mofox1 x1
10.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

1. JB 8kg - if cool to get by the kg - if not I'll get 1 bag (I'll split 1/3 with Madhu & 1/3 malt junkie)
2. technobabble66 1/3, DJ_L3ThAL 2/3
3. Curly79 Half a bag micbrew 1/2 bag
4. Laxation 1/3 bag
5.


----------



## JB

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment.
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL 1 bag
9. Mofox1 1 bag
10. JB 1 bag
11.
12.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

Full bags:

1. 1/3 JB, 2/3 Madhu, 3/3 malt junkie
2. 1/3 technobabble66, 2/3 DJ_L3ThAL, 3/3 Laxation
3. 1/2 Curly79, 2/2 micbrew
4.
5.

Hi Lax, just moved you up into the split for (2) TB66's bag.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I was takin 2/3 of the bag if possible. Hoping someone else needs some more and we split another bag. If not I'll take a whole bag and sort out later [emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## JB

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY

25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment.
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL 1 bag
9. Mofox1 1 bag
10. JB 1 bag
11.
12.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

Full bags:

1. 1/3 JB, 2/3 Madhu, 3/3 malt junkie
2. 1/3 technobabble66, 2/3 DJ_L3ThAL, 3/3 DJ_L3ThAL
3. 1/2 Curly79, 2/2 micbrew
4. 1/3 Laxation, 2/3, 3/3
5.

Greedy can't, you just ... doesn't matter, I'll just leave that there


----------



## idzy

Mardoo said:


> Firkin hell that sounds awesome!
> 
> I'm recalling the RIS brew we did at Idzy's a few years ago. Some thought should be given to grain disposal. Two brews will produce a fuckload of spent grain.


Yes, we will need some assistance with taking the grain away. Last time Mardoo and I were only seen in the midnight shadows running up and down Flower Street with a furniture trolley and dozens of bags of spent grain on Organic Waste night...


----------



## Nullnvoid

Isn't the place being levelled a short time after the swap? Does it matter to take the grain away  hahahaha


----------



## idzy

malt junkie said:


> Like I said .... Boys bring yer extra Base malts!!!!!





MartinOC said:


> OK, let's call it (Yet another!) "Classic American" style (since they seem to love to re-invent the wheel & then call it "Classic American").
> 
> Dunno what we're gonna get or what it'll look or taste like. Frankly I don't GAFF.





TheWiggman said:


> May I suggest bitter with the leftovers from all out fridges? I'll be there Friday, keen to take part


Sounds like the makings of an ES(FTG)B.


----------



## idzy

Been working on the next brew cave. It will be underground.


----------



## laxation

How long does grain last if it is to be used as horse/cow feed? Can see if my in-laws want it for their farm


----------



## idzy

laxation said:


> How long does grain last if it is to be used as horse/cow feed? Can see if my in-laws want it for their farm


Couple of days


----------



## Midnight Brew

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY
25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment.
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind  h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags  :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL 1 bag
9. Mofox1 1 bag
10. JB 1 bag
11. Midnight Brew 1 bag
12.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

Full bags:

1. 1/3 JB, 2/3 Madhu, 3/3 malt junkie
2. 1/3 technobabble66, 2/3 DJ_L3ThAL, 3/3 DJ_L3ThAL
3. 1/2 Curly79, 2/2 micbrew
4. 1/3 Laxation, 2/3 Midnight Brew, 3/3
5.


----------



## MartinOC

idzy said:


> Couple of days


At this time of year, it's less of a problem than in summer (last time we brewed at Idzy's place), but if you want to take all the spent grains away for your folks (in welcome), I can provide a shitload of empty grain bags for you to take it away (BYO trailer). 

Gimme some warning if you want to do it.


----------



## Whiteferret

If laxation doesn't I'll take some maybe all


----------



## Whiteferret

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY
25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment.
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind  h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags  :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL 1 bag
9. Mofox1 1 bag
10. JB 1 bag
11. Midnight Brew 1 bag
12.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

Full bags:

1. 1/3 JB, 2/3 Madhu, 3/3 malt junkie
2. 1/3 technobabble66, 2/3 DJ_L3ThAL, 3/3 DJ_L3ThAL

3. 1/2 Curly79, 2/2 micbrew
4. 1/3 Laxation, 2/3 Midnight Brew, 3/3 Whiteferret
5.


----------



## Whiteferret

On phone can someone please edit the formatting shit I've tried 3 times


----------



## VP Brewing

Hey Wayne,

Do you want to swing past my place sometime before the swap and grab the marquee to take with you? I cant attend this one.
I've also still got your candy syrup in my deep freezer.

Cheers


----------



## laxation

whiteferret said:


> If laxation doesn't I'll take some maybe all


All yours - the in laws don't need it.


----------



## mofox1

7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew
12.
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. mmmyummybeer
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.JB
16. MartinOC
17.Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

Updating with swap brew... but mostly to get this thread back on track! Cleaning chemicals... pfft. 

We're also very short on swap brews... anyone want to go in twice?

Edit: Just a guess.. but spot 5 is probably available, right?


----------



## technobabble66

Yep. Tipping it's free. [emoji57]
Haven't seen John on here for a while.


----------



## droid

7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. droid - Session IPA (drink now!)
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew
12.
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. 
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. mmmyummybeer
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15.JB
16. MartinOC
17.Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## JB

7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. droid - Session IPA (drink now!)
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew
12.
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. mmmyummybeer
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15. JB
16. MartinOC
17. Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## Nullnvoid

7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. droid - Session IPA (drink now!)
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew
12.
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. mmmyummybeer
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15. JB
16. MartinOC
17. Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul



I have a tentative "yes you can go" so I'm adding myself down as an attendee!


----------



## micbrew

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY
25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment.
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL 1 bag
9. Mofox1 1 bag
10. JB 1 bag
11. Midnight Brew 1 bag
12.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

Full bags:

1. 1/3 JB, 2/3 Madhu, 3/3 malt junkie
2. 1/3 technobabble66, 2/3 DJ_L3ThAL, 3/3 DJ_L3ThAL
3. 1/2 Curly79, 2/2 micbrew
4. 1/3 Laxation, 2/3 Midnight Brew, 3/3
5.


Hoping to finalise this next week ... AND CLOSE THE BULK BUY

Pricing will be confirmed and I will ask for monies soon after.
1 small addition , as a novice bulk buyer ..I had not included GST , apologies

this will be available for pick up at the case swap 

cheers Micbrew


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

micbrew you are a CHAMPION! Extra Trophy points for you...


----------



## Camo6

I'd be down for a couple of bags of perc. Will update list when I'm near a pc. Thanks Micbrew.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY
25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment.
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL 1 bag
9. Mofox1 1 bag
10. JB 1 bag
11. Midnight Brew 1 bag
12. Camo6 2 bags
13. 

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

Full bags:

1. 1/3 JB, 2/3 Madhu, 3/3 malt junkie
2. 1/3 technobabble66, 2/3 DJ_L3ThAL, 3/3 DJ_L3ThAL
3. 1/2 Curly79, 2/2 micbrew
4. 1/3 Laxation, 2/3 Midnight Brew, 3/3
5.


Hoping to finalise this next week ... AND CLOSE THE BULK BUY

Pricing will be confirmed and I will ask for monies soon after.
1 small addition , as a novice bulk buyer ..I had not included GST , apologies

this will be available for pick up at the case swap 

cheers Micbrew


----------



## Whiteferret

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY
25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from Ferntree Gully area ... to coincide with the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment.
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL 1 bag
9. Mofox1 1 bag
10. JB 1 bag
11. Midnight Brew 1 bag
12. Camo6 2 bags
13. 

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

Full bags:

1. 1/3 JB, 2/3 Madhu, 3/3 malt junkie
2. 1/3 technobabble66, 2/3 DJ_L3ThAL, 3/3 DJ_L3ThAL
3. 1/2 Curly79, 2/2 micbrew
4. 1/3 Laxation, 2/3 Midnight Brew, 3/3 Whiteferret
5.


Hoping to finalise this next week ... AND CLOSE THE BULK BUY

Pricing will be confirmed and I will ask for monies soon after.
1 small addition , as a novice bulk buyer ..I had not included GST , apologies

this will be available for pick up at the case swap 

cheers Micbrew 


Just adding me back in.


----------



## Yob

Perc

Full bags

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL 1 bag
9. Mofox1 1 bag
10. JB 1 bag
11. Midnight Brew 1 bag
12. Camo6 2 bags
13.Yob

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

Full bags:

1. 1/3 JB, 2/3 Madhu, 3/3 malt junkie
2. 1/3 technobabble66, 2/3 DJ_L3ThAL, 3/3 DJ_L3ThAL
3. 1/2 Curly79, 2/2 micbrew, 3/3 Yob
4. 1/3 Laxation, 2/3 Midnight Brew, 3/3 Whiteferret
5.


----------



## AJ80

7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. droid - Session IPA (drink now!)
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew
12.
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. mmmyummybeer
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15. JB
16. MartinOC
17. Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## micbrew

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY
25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment.
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL 1 x bag
9. Mofox1 1 x bag
10. JB 1 x bag
11. Midnight Brew 1 bag
12. Camo6 2 x bags
13. YOB 1 x bag
14.
15.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

Full bags:

1. 1/3 JB, 2/3 Madhu, 3/3 malt junkie
2. 1/3 technobabble66, 2/3 DJ_L3ThAL, 3/3 DJ_L3ThAL
3. 1/2 Curly79, 2/2 micbrew
4. 1/3 Laxation, 2/3 Midnight Brew, 3/3 Whiteferret
5.

looking to close this out ...any last minute buyers ..Geddy up !

cheers Micbrew


----------



## MartinOC

SODUIM PERCARBONATE EOI ONLY BULK BUY
25 KG BAG ..... NO SPLITS

Depending on numbers expect to pay $30 hopefully cheaper will clarify once numbers are confirmed
pick up will be from the case swap

So we can proceed I need firm numbers and once confirmed I will ask for payment.
I'm a bulk buy virgin please ... please be kind h34r:

Just add your name to the list below

1. micbrew 2 x bags
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL 1 x bag
9. Mofox1 1 x bag
10. JB 1 x bag
11. Midnight Brew 1 bag
12. Camo6 2 x bags
13. YOB 1 x bag
14. MartinOC x 1 bag
15.

sodium met approx. cost $2.50kg to be confirmed approx. $62.50 per bag again dependent on numbers

Full bags:

1. 1/3 JB, 2/3 Madhu, 3/3 malt junkie
2. 1/3 technobabble66, 2/3 DJ_L3ThAL, 3/3 DJ_L3ThAL
3. 1/2 Curly79, 2/2 micbrew
4. 1/3 Laxation, 2/3 Midnight Brew, 3/3 Whiteferret
5.

looking to close this out ...any last minute buyers ..Geddy up !

cheers Micbrew


----------



## TheWiggman

Just letting you all know I'll be walking around with a scoop and dollar coins scabbing some sodium sodium perc from the buyers.


----------



## malt junkie

Crap this reminds me to bring a bucket for my share of met, will put it on the list. 


Yes I have a list, oldtimers is creeping up on me!


----------



## JB

TheWiggman said:


> Just letting you all know I'll be walking around with a scoop and dollar coins scabbing some sodium sodium perc from the buyers.



How much do you want Wiggy?


----------



## micbrew

Wiggman said : Just letting you all know I'll be walking around with a scoop and dollar coins scabbing some sodium sodium perc from the buyers

I EXPECT YOU WILL CLEAN UP WIGGMAN !!!


----------



## MartinOC

TheWiggman said:


> Just letting you all know I'll be walking around with a scoop and dollar coins scabbing some sodium sodium perc from the buyers.



Just buy a full bag, ya ******* cheapscate - it's only $30 FFS!


----------



## MartinOC

OK, I'm a ******* computer numpty.

How do I copy a list of the Mongrel/Dog's Breakfast ingredients I have for the Friday night ****-up for consideration from Beersmith to here?


----------



## TheWiggman

MartinOC said:


> Just buy a full bag, ya ******* cheapscate - it's only $30 FFS!


Me, cheapskate!? You been talking to my wife? $30 is an insanely good bargain and I normally pay $9/kg. Last kilo lasted me a year so I just don't like the idea of having a huge bag lying around the house.


----------



## Camo6

TheWiggman said:


> Me, cheapskate!? You been talking to my wife? $30 is an insanely good bargain and I normally pay $9/kg. Last kilo lasted me a year so I just don't like the idea of having a huge bag lying around the house.



Just don't let the wifey know how well it works in the washing machine and dishwasher...


----------



## JB

Camo6 said:


> Just don't let the wifey know how well it works in the washing machine and dishwasher...



We use cold water in the washing machine so the lack of heat wouldn't 'activate' the perc/met powder, would it?


----------



## Midnight Brew

JB said:


> We use cold water in the washing machine so the lack of heat wouldn't 'activate' the perc/met powder, would it?



Dissolved in hot water then add it once theres enough water in. 

As to how much, hoping to find out myself. 

Dishwasher: 2 teaspoons of perc and 2 teaspoons of Lectric soda (Coles/Woolies).


----------



## Camo6

JB said:


> We use cold water in the washing machine so the lack of heat wouldn't 'activate' the perc/met powder, would it?



We use straight perc in a cold wash but, as Cam says, dissolve it in a bit of hot water first. Seems to work fine. Mind you I mix perc in cold water down the shed and still find it retains some decent cleaning properties.


----------



## JB

Cheers Mr Midnight & Camo


----------



## Mardoo

I use some straight perc in every wash on a 40C setting and never have any issues with it not dissolving. Straight cold water, yes.


----------



## MartinOC

So, Cam06 - you gonna turn-up to this one eh?


----------



## Camo6

MartinOC said:


> So, Cam06 - you gonna turn-up to this one eh?



Haha! It'd be a bit rude of me not too now! 
I was pretty disappointed to miss the Cockmeister's swap day. I'll do my best to attend this one but just as an attendee as I rarely brew atm. I work most Saturdays so will have to rock up late with over priced craft beer. 
Probably won't even have time to make a salad.


----------



## Mardoo

I'm sure someone will let you toss their salad.


----------



## SnailAle

What's the date of this catchup guys?


----------



## technobabble66

*Date 7th July - 9th July 
Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully*
*Pants optional. *


----------



## technobabble66

So that means the main gathering is on the Saturday the 8th July. 

Some people rock up on the 7th to set brewing gear up and get an early start on the RIS & DIPA kegs. 
The rest turn up on the Saturday. Some stay the night in tents or any other bed options, hang out for a few hours on the Sunday, then slowly crawl off to their own parts of the world, nursing a mighty hangover.


----------



## SnailAle

technobabble66 said:


> So that means the main gathering is on the Saturday the 8th July.
> 
> Some people rock up on the 7th to set brewing gear up and get an early start on the RIS & DIPA kegs.
> The rest turn up on the Saturday. Some stay the night in tents or any other bed options, hang out for a few hours on the Sunday, then slowly crawl off to their own parts of the world, nursing a mighty hangover.



Thanks for the info mate, woulda been a great intro to the forum but I'll be overseas then. Ill hang out for the next one.


----------



## Curly79

I'm bailing out![emoji54] Sorry for the late notice everyone but the missus has organised a last minute trip to WA. She is desperately overdue to visit her sister so I'm Mr mum for the week. Sorry lads . Still up for the Met and can still lend the big gas bottle if you like?


----------



## MartinOC

'Can't find the 2017 Xmas in July recipe thread (if there is one?), so I'm chucking this up here.

This is NOT a recipe, just a listing of what I've got available to go into the "Dog's Breakfast" Friday night brew mayhem.

Malt Junkie, you offered to take-on the mantle of Head Brewer on this one, so here's the bad news......:

5.66 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) 
5.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) 
3.10 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) 
2.00 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (5.0 EBC) 
1.50 kg Caramalt Malt - 35L (Bairds) (69.0 EBC) 
1.20 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) 
1.00 kg Gladfield Ale Malt (6.0 EBC)
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) 
0.90 kg Gladfield Munich Malt (15.5 EBC) 
0.90 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC)
0.64 kg Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (847.1 EBC) 
0.50 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC)
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 65L (Bairds) (128.1 EBC) 
0.50 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) 
0.50 kg Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (19.7 EBC) 
0.50 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) 
0.41 kg Pale Ale Malt (Bairds) (4.9 EBC)
0.36 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 
0.27 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) 
0.26 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC) 
0.20 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) 
0.19 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC) 

I've got other stuff at CB that I've yet to even collate, but can all be added to the Mongrel.


----------



## MartinOC

Curly79 said:


> I'm bailing out![emoji54] Sorry for the late notice everyone but the missus has organised a last minute trip to WA. She is desperately overdue to visit her sister so I'm Mr mum for the week. Sorry lads . Still up for the Met and can still lend the big gas bottle if you like?



Bugger!

I can do the gas bottle pick-up/return & your Met. (I know where you live.....).


----------



## Mardoo

I've got some-odd kilos of pale malt and Munich I can add. Perhaps some Vienna too. Probably about 15 all up. Only issue is I'm a couple months away from lifting more than 5 kilos.


----------



## Yob

you'll have to forgive for this..

TL;DR

Im 'hoping to' drop in on the Friday night for an hour, will chem be collectable on the night or can I catch it at an 'alternate' addie in reasonably close proximity to me?

Seriously spewing Im not more involved in this.. will be the first case swap in 4 or 5 years Ive not been heavily involved with...

I'll still turn up with a mini keg of RIS you malt/hop heads can destroy in an hour though


----------



## technobabble66

So, are you going to attend the Saturday, Jesse??


----------



## TheWiggman

Yob said:


> I'll still turn up with a mini keg of RIS you malt/hop heads can destroy in an hour though


Was going to say "challenge accepted" but after the headache I had on the Saturday of the last swap I'm not sure if this is a good idea. Anyone bringing a keg of Corona? That was the shiz.


----------



## laxation

TheWiggman said:


> Anyone bringing a keg of Corona?


----------



## Yob

TheWiggman said:


> Was going to say "challenge accepted" but after the headache I had on the Saturday of the last swap I'm not sure if this is a good idea. Anyone bringing a keg of Corona? That was the shiz.



It's only a little keg.. HTFU


----------



## malt junkie

Calm down gents we all know Friday is just the warm up!! A dozen or so RIS is just good for the soul.
Though have to say there's been some sleepy heads the following morning, Saturday is where it all happens gents
Wigs training mate training.... you wouldn't start an Olympic event without it!!!


----------



## MartinOC

Yob said:


> you'll have to forgive for this..
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> Im 'hoping to' drop in on the Friday night for an hour, will chem be collectable on the night or can I catch it at an 'alternate' addie in reasonably close proximity to me?



Those unscrupulous bastards at Clever Brewing will probably be taking consignment of the shipment of chemicals & holding them until the day if you want to pick-up alternatively?


----------



## mmmyummybeer

Sorry but we are going to have to pull out of this one. Dissapointed but we just seem to be getting further away to making this swap happen rather than closer. Bruce has to have a minor op and not recommended to be winter swagging and probable not the moderate to excessive drinking of beer, I'm working that Saturday and after 60hour weeks and 5am starts there is the good possibility I may end up just falling asleep anyway. Time also needs to be spent with family time with our daughter over the school holidays as well as need to catch up at the brewery. 
Sorry for late notice kinda of been delaying calling it I guess but will be keen to be back for the next one.

Have fun everyone which of cause I know you will and have a beer for us !!!!


7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. droid - Session IPA (drink now!)
10.
11. Midnight brew
12.
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15. JB
16. MartinOC
17. Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## micbrew

1. micbrew 2 x bags $33 PER BAG NOW CLOSED AND FINAL
2. Mardoo 1x bag
3. Laxation 1x bag
4. Technobabble66 x1 bag
5. Husky 1 x bag
6. AJ80 2 x bags :super: :super:
7. Malt junkie 1 x bag
8. DJ_L3ThAL 1 x bag
9. Mofox1 1 x bag
10. JB 1 x bag
11. Midnight Brew 1 bag
12. Camo6 2 x bags
13. YOB 1 x bag
14. MartinOC x 1 bag
15.



Full bags: $49.50 NOW CLOSED AND FINAL

1. 1/3 JB, 2/3 Madhu, 3/3 malt junkie
2. 1/3 technobabble66, 2/3 DJ_L3ThAL, 3/3 DJ_L3ThAL
3. 1/2 Curly79, 2/2 micbrew
4. 1/3 Laxation, 2/3 Midnight Brew, 3/3 Whiteferret

ALL SYSTEMS GO GO GO

I WILL ASK FOR FUNDS TO BE TRANSFERED ASAP ... I WILL SUPPLY DETALS LATER TONIGHT ..
ORDERING FIRST THING IN THE MORNING ... 

PICK UP WILL BE FROM CASE SWAP
MICBREW


----------



## TheWiggman

That sucks Tracy, numbers are really collapsing for this swap. My wife's still regularly angry at me about attending which I've been persevering with for weeks now (she seems to forget and imply I never told her, every week, so she can be just as angry at me each time because it's the "first time" it's been brought up).
I also noticed Grainer is #5 in the swap which was posted back in 2015. It's probably safe to assume he won't make it?
Oh and Laxation - the keg of 'Corona' was carbonated water. Low OG about 1.000 so a bit heavier than Corona but a superior beverage if I'm honest.

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. Grainer?
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. droid - Session IPA (drink now!)
10.
11. Midnight brew
12.
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman - Haters' Wheat (drink ASAP for banaliciousness)
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer?
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15. JB
16. MartinOC
17. Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## laxation

haha that sounds more like it!

How many people normally come?


----------



## Camo6

TheWiggman said:


> That sucks Tracy, numbers are really collapsing for this swap. My wife's still regularly angry at me about attending which I've been persevering with for weeks now (she seems to forget and imply I never told her, every week, so she can be just as angry at me each time because it's the "first time" it's been brought up).
> I also noticed Grainer is #5 in the swap which was posted back in 2015. It's probably safe to assume he won't make it?
> Oh and Laxation - the keg of 'Corona' was carbonated water. Low OG about 1.000 so a bit heavier than Corona but a superior beverage if I'm honest.
> 
> Attendees (Swappers)
> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Idzy
> 4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
> 5. Grainer?
> 6.
> 7. DJ_L3THAL
> 8. Husky
> 9. droid - Session IPA (drink now!)
> 10.
> 11. Midnight brew
> 12.
> 13.
> 14. thearn
> 15. Curly79
> 16.
> 17. MartinOC
> 18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
> 19. Shortybronx
> 20. Whiteferret
> 21. Laxation
> 22. TheWiggman - Haters' Wheat (drink ASAP for banaliciousness)
> 23. GrumpyPaul
> 24: Tahoose
> 
> Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
> 1. QLD Crew - Discuss
> 2.
> 
> Attendees (Non-Swappers)
> 1. Technobabble
> 2. Malt Junkie
> 3. JB - Fri & Sat
> 4. Micbrew
> 5.
> 
> Cubists
> 1.
> 2.
> 3. Idzy
> 4. Technobabble
> 5. Grainer?
> 6. Malt Junkie
> 7. DJ_L3THAL
> 8. Husky
> 9.
> 10. AJ80
> 11. Midnight brew
> 12. Shortybronx
> 13. thearn
> 14. Curly79
> 15. JB
> 16. MartinOC
> 17. Micbrew
> 18. mofox1
> 19. Whiteferret
> 20. Laxation
> 21. TheWiggman
> 22. GrumpyPaul



Why won't Grainer make it? Have you kids been fighting again? I always miss the juicy stuff...


----------



## malt junkie

Camo, keep up mate, how could you miss the styles **** up, that was all Vicbrew's(Martin's) fault? .....


----------



## micbrew

ok doky as promised gents

BSB 733326
ACC # 567814
ACC name HMCANNY
sodium perc $33.00 a bag ..was hoping to do better , but needed to order a tonne 
met $49.50 a bag splitter to pay in full ..and workout payments them selves

pick up from case swap 7th & 8 th july

need payment ASAP Please , will be ordering tomorrow ....
done & dusted

thanks in advance cheers Micbrew

BRING ON THE FESTIVITIES


----------



## MartinOC

TheWiggman said:


> My wife's still regularly angry at me about attending which I've been persevering with for weeks now (she seems to forget and imply I never told her, every week, so she can be just as angry at me each time because it's the "first time" it's been brought up).
> I also noticed Grainer is #5 in the swap which was posted back in 2015. It's probably safe to assume he won't make it?



Yeah, simply AMAZING how they can remember some minor incident from 10+ years ago when they want to push your buttons, but have total amnesia about something you've been reminding them about weekly for the past month. Go figure!

I enjoyed a bit of poetic license awhile back & removed Grainer from the list, since we've heard nothing from him in quite a while.

Same with Tahoose - haven't seen much from him, so 'dunno.



laxation said:


> How many people normally come?



Like any good answer to a swap meet question, it starts with "It depends...."

As many as are motivated to make/share/drink beer in winter away from home & be prepared to drink their fill & remain,
forever gentlemen. 
It can be a dedicated handful, up to about a rotating 30 over the weekend. Come along & be prepared to do some work for the cause.

Think of it this way: The less people turn-up, the more pre-prepped cubes I should bring along...




malt junkie said:


> Camo, keep up mate, how could you miss the styles **** up, that was all Vicbrew's(Martin's) fault? .....



MJ, I have friends with large-calibre automatic weapons...


----------



## MartinOC

MICBREW 

I have a cunning plan regarding your order. Don't place it just yet.


----------



## micbrew

I will call you in the morning Martin !

However please continue to transfer funds ... if a better deal arises .. the difference will be refunded 

Cheers micbrew


----------



## Camo6

Paid. Cheers Micbrew.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. Grainer?
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. droid - Session IPA (drink now!)
10.
11. Midnight brew
12.
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman - Haters' Wheat (drink ASAP for banaliciousness)
23. GrumpyPaul - American Rye or Sour IPA (havent decided which one to bottle up for you yet)
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer?
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15. JB
16. MartinOC
17. Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## Curly79

Paid Mick. Thanks for organising mate!


----------



## malt junkie

MartinOC said:


> MJ, I have friends with large-calibre automatic weapons...



Sounds like a fun weekend

However if my hybrid dunkel wiezen stout doesn't at least get 2nd in the Pilsners at Vic brew next year...........


----------



## Nullnvoid

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. Grainer? (Come, it would make for an interesting weekend!)
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. droid - Session IPA (drink now!)
10.
11. Midnight brew
12.
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman - Haters' Wheat (drink ASAP for banaliciousness)
23. GrumpyPaul - American Rye or Sour IPA (havent decided which one to bottle up for you yet)
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid

Cubists
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer?
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13. thearn
14. Curly79
15. JB
16. MartinOC
17. Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul

I either didn't put my name down in the post when I was meant too or I fell off. Adding back on.


----------



## laxation

Just paid micbrew, cheers for organising.

Problem is my sodium percarb has just run out so I'll need to pay full price for a kg to hold me over for the next few weeks!

Midnight brew & Whiteferret since I'm up first I'll pay Micbrew for the met. Can you bring 1/3 to the swap or lmk if you'd rather pay by bank deposit


----------



## Midnight Brew

laxation said:


> Just paid micbrew, cheers for organising.
> 
> Problem is my sodium percarb has just run out so I'll need to pay full price for a kg to hold me over for the next few weeks!
> 
> Midnight brew & Whiteferret since I'm up first I'll pay Micbrew for the met. Can you bring 1/3 to the swap or lmk if you'd rather pay by bank deposit


Thanks mate, PM your bank deets and I'll send it through today. If you are local or work near Croydon I can give you a tub of perc to get by.


----------



## JB

micbrew said:


> ok doky as promised gents
> 
> BSB 733326
> ACC # 567814
> ACC name HMCANNY
> sodium perc $33.00 a bag ..was hoping to do better , but needed to order a tonne
> met $49.50 a bag splitter to pay in full ..and workout payments them selves
> 
> pick up from case swap 7th & 8 th july
> 
> need payment ASAP Please , will be ordering tomorrow ....
> done & dusted
> 
> thanks in advance cheers Micbrew
> 
> BRING ON THE FESTIVITIES



Gday Mick, just shot over the $82.50. Cheers JB


----------



## micbrew

ok folks ... we weren't able to collaborate with cleverbloke to achieve better prices
so pricing is as stated originally.

I have placed the order today .. we are locked and loaded !

as requested please transfer funds ASAP .. So that we can proceed ..need this of my plate
thanks for participating

cheers Micbrew


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

mofox1 said:


> It's only taken 10+ days... but hey, I've finally got back to the recipe. RE higher bittering with long whirlpools... yep, makes sense. So... I've dropped the plan for the zero min addition, but moved the 20 to a 10 min addition. Moved more of the hops to cube... at the worst you'll get a hoppier beer if you are cubing late.
> 
> *2017 AHB Stout*
> American Stout
> 
> *Recipe Specs*
> ----------------
> Batch Size (L): 500.0
> Total Grain (kg): 181.000
> Total Hops (g): 2050.00
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.077 (°P): 18.7
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
> Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.07 %
> Colour (SRM): 46.3 (EBC): 91.2
> Bitterness (IBU): 45.3 (Average)
> Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
> Boil Time (Minutes): 120
> 
> *Grain Bill*
> ----------------
> 125.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (69.06%)
> 18.000 kg Amber Malt (9.94%)
> 8.000 kg Brown Malt (4.42%)
> 8.000 kg Chocolate (4.42%)
> 8.000 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (4.42%)
> 6.000 kg Crystal 30 (3.31%)
> 3.000 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (1.66%)
> 3.000 kg Wheat Malt, Roasted Dark (Briess Midnight Wheat) (1.66%)
> 2.000 kg Caraaroma (1.1%)
> 
> *Hop Bill*
> ----------------
> FWH (23 IBU):
> 250.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
> 300.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
> 
> 10min (calc'd @ 30min - 7.5 IBU)
> 500.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
> 
> Cubes (calc'd @ 15min - 14 IBU):
> 500.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.8% Alpha) (1 g/L)
> 500.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) (1 g/L)
> 
> Yay or nay?
> 
> Clever is now out of stock of Columbus... I'll chase up Mr OC and see if there is any inbound or if we'll source it from elsewhere.




Just saw noone has replied to you mofox! It looks the goods mate. One thing we will watch on the day is being a 2 hour boil, with an unknown boil off rate will be need to look at potentially topping up the level. Given husky's new kettle the "calibrated" stick idzy had for the mega kettle likely won't suit, unless husky already has this sorted? Worst case quick calc based on dimensions whilst sober should see us able to measure the top of kettle to liquid level to work out volume as we go...


----------



## technobabble66

Yep, my bad too. Got caught up doing other things and didn't reply (i think?). Looks good as is. 
One minor concern might be that the whirlpool could be up to an hour in settling, so that 30min estimate for the bittering calculation may be out a little (i.e.: 10mins +60mins WP +20mins cube) . However, after a quick calculation, it should only be a small amount given it's 7.5 IBUs at 30mins, and ~10.3 IBUs calculated as FWH (if that makes sense?). I think that means it'll only go from ~45 IBUs to 48 IBUs. Don't think any of us would notice that difference! Soooo ... basically it's all good &nothing to see here. 
I reckon you can pull the trigger on it, and get that lazy CB geezer to start getting the ingredients together


----------



## mofox1

Haha. Yep.. been watching the no replies you buggers. ;-)

Seriously though, not much movement here... It will be beer. Working out with our magnanimous providers the grain amounts. Revised some of the base and choc type malts up a bit to fit original recipe. Will update the recipe "soonish" but no significant changes.

Been a bit out at the moment, funeral day after next for a friend... Big C again. **** you cancer. **** you. **** you to the moon and back. Hard to concentrate on the better things in life right now.

Looking forward to smashing a few beers with some alright folk in a few weeks.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Hang in there mate it's a damn shit that C! Very sorry for your loss


----------



## JB

Sorry to hear about your mate MofoX. We'll raise a glass when we see you next mate.


----------



## technobabble66

Sorry to hear, dude. You can pretty much sub in the other C word for the Big C. It's such a shitty disease. 
Hope you can soldier on ok over the next fortnight and share a beer or 3 on the big day.


----------



## Nullnvoid

That's shit man. My condolences.

If you need anything, I'm sure we are all here for you. Even if you just need someone to talk too.


----------



## VP Brewing

Taking Tim Hearn off the list. Pretty sure he has forgotten what AHB is.

Have fun!

Reardo and I are so shattered to miss out we are brewing a 46L batch of this swap brew at my place on sunday morning.
Copied the recipe exactly.



7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. droid - Session IPA (drink now!)
10.
11. Midnight brew
12.
13.
14.
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13.
14. Curly79
15. JB
16. MartinOC
17. Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## MartinOC

Mick, sorry to hear of your loss.

Malts for the brew are definitely in-hand. We'll work shit out soon.

In the meantime, breathe deeply & have a few beers. Some things can't be changed.


----------



## droid

I'm sorry too... Focus on the happy memories, don't be too down on yourself and others around this time mate.chin up eh


----------



## droid

Last keg of Session IPA is going to a party tonight...the second-last one I gave one to a bloke-out-of-beer yesterday.


7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully

Attendees (Swappers)
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
10.
11. Midnight brew
12.
13.
14.
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5.

Cubists
1.
2.
3. Idzy
4. Technobabble
5. Grainer
6. Malt Junkie
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Husky
9.
10. AJ80
11. Midnight brew
12. Shortybronx
13.
14. Curly79
15. JB
16. MartinOC
17. Micbrew
18. mofox1
19. Whiteferret
20. Laxation
21. TheWiggman
22. GrumpyPaul


----------



## mofox1

droid said:


> Last keg of Session IPA is going to a party tonight...the second-last one I gave one to a bloke-out-of-beer yesterday.
> 9. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)



No complaints here! A sour cherry stout sounds pretty interesting. And what sort of loser still brews IPA's anyway amiright?! Especially NEIPA's. They were _so_ 2016.



droid said:


> 18. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)



No wait... still trending.


----------



## husky

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Just saw noone has replied to you mofox! It looks the goods mate. One thing we will watch on the day is being a 2 hour boil, with an unknown boil off rate will be need to look at potentially topping up the level. Given husky's new kettle the "calibrated" stick idzy had for the mega kettle likely won't suit, unless husky already has this sorted? Worst case quick calc based on dimensions whilst sober should see us able to measure the top of kettle to liquid level to work out volume as we go...



I'm currently waiting for the high pressure burners @ Keg King to come back in stock(same one that Idzy uses). Hoping to have time to get two mounted to the stand and test boil off rate prior to the day but no guarantees at this stage. Might end up being a suck it and see on the day. I will try get a 1m steel ruler to we can calc volume through the boil and adjust where required.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Ok - so I have cleaned up the lists. (the OCD in me couldnt handle the list with gaps) Apart from looking neater it will make it easier to sort on swap day if there arent gaps in the list.

I have taken Grainer off as a result of much speculation that he wont attend. @Grainer if you see this and are still coming please add yourself back on to the list.

*Questions...*


_Based on list below (15 swappers) is the agreed view that we are providing 16 bottles? (ie the standard +1 for the host)_
_Does anyone want to take a second swap spot - or any of the non swapper want to step up and fill some gaps?_
_Is there any issue with putting your name down for a second cube?_
_Any other swappers ready to add details of what their swap beer will be?_


*Attendees (Swappers)*
1. Idzy
2. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
3. DJ_L3THAL
4. Husky
5. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
6. Midnight brew
7. Curly79
8. MartinOC
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22.
23. 
24:


*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5.


*Cubists*
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. Curly79
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22.


----------



## Nullnvoid

GrumpyPaul said:


> Ok - so I have cleaned up the lists. (the OCD in me couldnt handle the list with gaps) Apart from looking neater it will make it easier to sort on swap day if there arent gaps in the list.
> 
> I have taken Grainer off as a result of much speculation that he wont attend. @Grainer if you see this and are still coming please add yourself back on to the list.
> 
> *Questions...*
> 
> 
> _Based on list below (15 swappers) is the agreed view that we are providing 16 bottles? (ie the standard +1 for the host)_
> _Does anyone want to take a second swap spot - or any of the non swapper want to step up and fill some gaps?_
> _Is there any issue with putting your name down for a second cube?_
> _Any other swappers ready to add details of what their swap beer will be?_
> _Is GrumpyPaul actually going to show?_
> 
> 
> *Attendees (Swappers)*
> 1. Idzy
> 2. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
> 3. DJ_L3THAL
> 4. Husky
> 5. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
> 6. Midnight brew
> 7. Curly79
> 8. MartinOC
> 9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
> 10. Shortybronx
> 11. Whiteferret
> 12. Laxation
> 13. TheWiggman
> 14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
> 15. Tahoose
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24:
> 
> 
> *Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*
> 1. QLD Crew - Discuss
> 2.
> 
> *Attendees (Non-Swappers)*
> 1. Technobabble
> 2. Malt Junkie
> 3. JB - Fri & Sat
> 4. Micbrew
> 5.
> 
> 
> *Cubists*
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Technobabble
> 3. Malt Junkie
> 4. DJ_L3THAL
> 5. Husky
> 6. AJ80
> 7. Midnight brew
> 8. Shortybronx
> 9. Curly79
> 10. JB
> 11. MartinOC
> 12. Micbrew
> 13. mofox1
> 14. Whiteferret
> 15. Laxation
> 16. TheWiggman
> 17. GrumpyPaul
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.



FTFY


----------



## Nullnvoid

And I have been knocked off the attending - non swappers list again! Gees guys, having enough problems getting the ok from SHMBO. Don't need it from you guys too. If you don't want me there just say 
*

Attendees (Swappers)*
1. Idzy
2. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
3. DJ_L3THAL
4. Husky
5. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
6. Midnight brew
7. Curly79
8. MartinOC
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22.
23. 
24:


*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid


*Cubists*
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. Curly79
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22.


----------



## malt junkie

Note we are also doing a dogs breakfast brew friday night, so extra cubes for those attending friday and if friday attendees have spare base malt bring it a long I think we're going to need it!


----------



## laxation

I've added my beer below.
Tried one on Saturday, didn't taste horrible but definitely needs more time. Still a bit flat and sweet.

Edit* was bottles only about 2 weeks ago.

In another 2 weeks, maybe? Wouldn't be at its best, though.

It's about 6.8-7% from memory, and has been conditioning in room temp (13 degrees maybe?) so I guess that makes it take a bit longer to be ready.
Have just got the fermenting fridge set up though this weekend so, some time this week, will put the bottles in there where it's a bit warmer.

*
Attendees (Swappers)*
1. Idzy
2. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
3. DJ_L3THAL
4. Husky
5. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
6. Midnight brew
7. Curly79
8. MartinOC
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx


*Cubists*
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. Curly79
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.


----------



## Nullnvoid

OK that's it!

I'm not coming. You guys can get stuffed!


----------



## laxation

Hahaha whoops I was mid reply!

there u go


----------



## Nullnvoid

laxation said:


> Hahaha whoops I was mid reply!
> 
> there u go




Hahaha, ok, all is forgiven, I'll attend again


----------



## GrumpyPaul

*Attendees (Swappers)*
1. Idzy
2. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
3. DJ_L3THAL
4. Husky
5. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
6. Midnight brew
7. Curly79
8. MartinOC
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


*Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)*
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx


*Cubists*
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. Curly79
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19.
20.
21.
22.

Will probably be bringing my son along who is about to get into brewing his own. if i can grab a second cube it will be for him to ferment for himself.


----------



## MartinOC

malt junkie said:


> Note we are also doing a dogs breakfast brew friday night, so extra cubes for those attending friday and if friday attendees have spare base malt bring it a long I think we're going to need it!



Let's say $10/cube ('doesn't matter what size) contribution to the weekend to cover any shortfalls in food (as usually happens), gas/water/electricity etc..etc..

Bring your gash/old base malts on the Friday night & let's chuck it at the system for a wild ride...


----------



## GrumpyPaul

MartinOC said:


> Let's say $10/cube...



Is that $10 for the "Dogs Brekky Ale" or the actual swap brewer proper?


----------



## malt junkie

GrumpyPaul said:


> Is that $10 for the "Dogs Brekky Ale" or the actual swap brewer proper?


Dogs brekky $10, the main brew yet to be worked out.


----------



## Curly79

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
3. DJ_L3THAL
4. Husky
5. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
6. Midnight brew
7. 
8. MartinOC
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx


Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. 
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19.
20.
21.
22.

Will probably be bringing my son along who is about to get into brewing his own. if i can grab a second cube it will be for him to ferment for himself.

Removed myself from the lists. Like I said in the food thread, not gunna make it to this one. Enjoy boys and girls. Look forward to seeing some pics of the shenanigans. Enjoy.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Any of the non swappers have anything in bottles or cubes to ferment in time to top up the swap?


----------



## husky

Good and bad news:

Good - BFK now has burners. Can bring Friday day to give a test run before the Saturday brew if people are doing a pre brew? I'm not far from FTG so can drop off but I have father in laws bday the Friday night so won't be there until late if at all. Might be there Sat only.

Bad - 99% sure I won't have time for a swap beer. BIL has a 30th in 3 weeks and he want's me to brew him some kegs which I'm super stoked about so not likely to get time for a swap beer as well. Put me on attending non swapper, if somehow I get a chance I will bring a swap brew on the day.


----------



## AJ80

Slight edit to the list...already bottled and labeled with a '4'...

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. Husky
3. DJ_L3THAL
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
6. Midnight brew
7. 
8. MartinOC
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx


Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. 
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19.
20.
21.
22.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. Husky
3. DJ_L3THAL
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. 
8. MartinOC
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx


Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. 
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19.
20.
21.
22.


----------



## MartinOC

Hi Gents,

A few points to note:

I've got personal stuff going-on Wednesday night through all of Thursday, so I won't be around to receive the incoming Perc./Met shipment. I've arranged for Mort (my off-sider) to be around on Thursday to cover my absence, so shouldn't be a problem if that's the delivery date. Micbrew, we need to coordinate here. Earlier would be better (ie. when I'm around).

We'll need to transport all the grains & Perc./Met. to Idzy's place on the Friday (on pallets) & store it sheltered. I've got a trailer, but I'm also bringing-down a swag of firewood & brazier etc. in it, so we need to get our collective arses in gear & work-out how we're going to do it all.

I'm taking leave Thurs. I'll be able to do stuff on Friday from the warehouse to Idzy's place. We'll need folks with tow-bars/trailers to do the shuttle-run (about 20 mins each way) with loads.

I'll now hang my head in shame & admit that I just bought a Robobrew for brewing at work (I just don't have time for brewing otherwise) & will endeavour to get something down for the swap, but I'm making no promises. If I get something together, it'll be nothing more than a JASPA (Just A Simple Pale Ale).


----------



## micbrew

Martin ..I'm headed your way tmoz to discuss the details


----------



## malt junkie

MartinOC said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> A few points to note:
> 
> I've got personal stuff going-on Wednesday night through all of Thursday, so I won't be around to receive the incoming Perc./Met shipment. I've arranged for Mort (my off-sider) to be around on Thursday to cover my absence, so shouldn't be a problem if that's the delivery date. Micbrew, we need to coordinate here. Earlier would be better (ie. when I'm around).
> 
> We'll need to transport all the grains & Perc./Met. to Idzy's place on the Friday (on pallets) & store it sheltered. I've got a trailer, but I'm also bringing-down a swag of firewood & brazier etc. in it, so we need to get our collective arses in gear & work-out how we're going to do it all.
> 
> I'm taking leave Thurs. I'll be able to do stuff on Friday from the warehouse to Idzy's place. We'll need folks with tow-bars/trailers to do the shuttle-run (about 20 mins each way) with loads.
> 
> I'll now hang my head in shame & admit that I just bought a Robobrew for brewing at work (I just don't have time for brewing otherwise) & will endeavour to get something down for the swap, but I'm making no promises. If I get something together, it'll be nothing more than a JASPA (Just A Simple Pale Ale).


I'm happy to hitch my trailer and head down to you earlier Martin if you need the haulage. And what time yer want me there to mill and get this friday brew off to a running start.

I'm bringing a bucket of wheat, how much of that is needed for the Saturday brew cause the rest can go in friday. Also have around 8kg of ale for friday. Should I check the hop freezer for dribs and drabs? Sure I've got a bit of Amarillo that needs using could be wrong need to stock take.


----------



## MartinOC

MJ, as long as you've got a tow-ball, you can take/use my trailer when you get here & save dragging one all the way from Gippsland.

The timing of the Friday "Dogs' Brekkie" brew will depend on when the equipment arrives from other folks, so I can't offer anything there. If the equipment doesn't turn-up, it's going to be a total fizzer.

Bring whatever you've got malt & hops-wise & we'll just do things on the fly. I reckon I've got about 50Kg of Pearl that needs to be used-up to stretch-out those specialties. It's a dogs' brekkie, so whatever.

My only dilemma is fermenting this one out & submitting it to Vicbrew, winning a place & being invited to re-brew it for AABC...) 

BTW, is someone intending to bring a mill to this debauchery? I think we'll need a couple..


----------



## GrumpyPaul

MartinOC said:


> My only dilemma is fermenting this one out & submitting it to Vicbrew, winning a place & being invited to re-brew it for AABC...)



simples....makes sure you put a spare bottle away


----------



## Shortybronx

Got some random recipe from the home brew shop guy so I dont really no what it is and do not think its ready as its only been bottled two weeks and tastes real fruity. Haha sorry its a bit of a mixed bag with me as im more of a spirits go who likes beer too haha. Tastes ok and is pretty high alcohol


----------



## mofox1

technobabble66 said:


> Yep, my bad too. Got caught up doing other things and didn't reply (i think?). Looks good as is.
> One minor concern might be that the whirlpool could be up to an hour in settling, so that 30min estimate for the bittering calculation may be out a little (i.e.: 10mins +60mins WP +20mins cube) . However, after a quick calculation, it should only be a small amount given it's 7.5 IBUs at 30mins, and ~10.3 IBUs calculated as FWH (if that makes sense?). I think that means it'll only go from ~45 IBUs to 48 IBUs. Don't think any of us would notice that difference! Soooo ... basically it's all good &nothing to see here.
> I reckon you can pull the trigger on it, and get that lazy CB geezer to start getting the ingredients together


Trigger has been pulled... working out costs p/cube in the next few days. How much gas do we normally go though for the main brew? $20.. $40...?


----------



## mofox1

malt junkie said:


> I'm happy to hitch my trailer and head down to you earlier Martin if you need the haulage. And what time yer want me there to mill and get this friday brew off to a running start.
> 
> I'm bringing a bucket of wheat, how much of that is needed for the Saturday brew cause the rest can go in friday. Also have around 8kg of ale for friday. Should I check the hop freezer for dribs and drabs? Sure I've got a bit of Amarillo that needs using could be wrong need to stock take.


7.2kg of your Dark Wheat for the Saturday brew...


----------



## mofox1

Updated recipe with me getting anal about percentages. Not just because I like whole numbers (I do), but it's what the original recipe had.

Hop updates due to AA% change in the Columbus we are getting, and I dropped the 10min EKG down a tad (again) due to the long whirlpool/stand... and also because 450g is the size of the pack I got from brewman .

*Cube hops... *I bought enough for the whole batch. Should I include them in the price per cube, or keep it separate if ppl want to do their own thang? Does anyone want to forgo the recipe cube hops (you'll end up with 30 IBU's) or supply their own? It's only going to be around $4 or $5 worth in the cube anyway.

*2017 AHB Stout*
American Stout

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 500.0
Total Grain (kg): 180.000
Total Hops (g): 1975.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.077 (°P): 18.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.07 %
Colour (SRM): 47.9 (EBC): 94.4
Bitterness (IBU): 44.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 120

*Grain Bill*
----------------
126.0 kg Bairds Maris Otter Malt (70%)
18.0 kg Joe White Amber Malt (10%)
7.2 kg Bairds Brown Malt (4%)
7.2 kg Bairds Pale Chocolate (4%)
7.2 kg Dark Wheat Malt (4%)
5.4 kg Bairds Light Crystal 100 EBC (3%)
3.6 kg Bairds Roasted Barley (2%)
3.6 kg Weyermann Chocolate wheat (2%)
1.8 kg Weyermann Caraaroma (1%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
FWH (23.2 IBU):
225 g Columbus Pellet (14.5% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
300 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

10min (calc'd @ 30min - 6.8 IBU)
450 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)

Cubes (calc'd @ 15min - 14.1 IBU):
500 g Chinook Pellet (11.8% Alpha) (1 g/L)
500 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.1% Alpha) (1 g/L)

*Notes*
*----------------*
Mash as best as we can get around 65°C
Ferment with something well attenuating to get to 1.015 - 1.020

*BIG PHAT EDIT:* Above recipe does not include the dry hop... Which I had totally forgotten. I did 30g EKG in a 23L batch.

Does it need it? Probably not, my other variations on this recipe didn't have it. But you could use a fairly large range of hops instead... Other Golding's, Fuggle, Apollo, Chinook, Northern Brewer, Challenger, Columbus, possibly Perle. Anything with earthy, pine/dank, and/or spicey notes while staying away from your "fruit punch" hops (Citra, Amarillo, Simcoe et al). But it's your beer, dry hop or not and with whatever you want.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I'm happy with cube hops, for those who choose otherwise they can always just bag up their cube hops and take home if it's simpler for you to work out it as once price for all mate? Just a thought.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. Husky
3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. 
8. MartinOC
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx


Cubists
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. 
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19.
20.
21.
22.



I should also have a keg of "XPA" (intended on an APA but better than planned efficiency saw me get a 6.6% ABV beer), tongue in cheek using non BJCP style...


----------



## technobabble66

+1 to include it all in the cost, cube hops n all. If someone wants to use different cube hops they can either see it as part of the overall cost of getting a cube or grab their little baggie to take home. 

From memory we might've used ~1/2 of that huge bottle for the Westy12, including a few decoction boils. Though we did use a second 9.5kg bottle as well for a caramelisation boil. Not sure how that part of the cost worked out, maybe martin remembers the figure. 

Don't forget the anti-boil over stuff!!
(And the brewing salts - in the cost, I mean)


----------



## laxation

+1 more for all together. I'm more than happy to do what the experts tell me to


----------



## malt junkie

600L boil ...... 900L kettle bet ya can't boil that sucker over the sides!


just sayin


----------



## technobabble66

Don't forget the explosive thermals, as the wort/water down the bottom under an extra bar or 2 of pressure heats to well over 100°C, then rises and spontaneously vapourises. Fun times. 
You're probably right with all that extra head space, but i'd bring that silicon stuff just in case - it'd be disappointing to be wrong with 600L.


----------



## laxation

When people are talking about bringing kegs, how does that work?

Just bring a full keg and there's somewhere to keep it cold/dispense?


----------



## malt junkie

last winter swap..... 23 kegs, none NEEDed chilling, ambient was well cold enough. There'll be spare taps/guns, possibly co2, if you don't have anything portable. Trust us ....we're brewers


----------



## laxation

Sounds good! Hopefully I have something left or ready by then!

Might have an ipa ready that's based on the Fred IPA


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Midnight Brew said:


> Any of the non swappers have anything in bottles or cubes to ferment in time to top up the swap?



IF...anf it's a big-ish if, *I get time* I might submit two offerings in the swap.

My planned swap beer an American Rye is crash chilling and should be ready for bottling on the weekend.

If I can *find enough PETs* to fill two lots of 15 bottles and my newly purchased *bottling gun works* as it should it shouldn't be too hard to fill some bottles of my Sour IPA as well. (thanks AJ80 for the tips)

Any other swappers in a position to fill some empty spots and submit two beers?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Bottling from a keg after a force carb with carb caps was how I did one swap brew a few swaps back and worked a treat!


----------



## mofox1

I should be able to fill another spot... Oddly have a number of full kegs around right now.

Are we still doing 24? With only 13 swappers (Husky indicated he was out) there will be a lot left over... Should we just bring enough to cover all swappers, plus maybe a couple more to swap for whatever is left in the random/leftovers pile?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

MartinOC said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I'll now hang my head in shame & admit that I just bought a Robobrew for brewing at work (I just don't have time for brewing otherwise) & will endeavour to get something down for the swap, but I'm making no promises. If I get something together, it'll be nothing more than a JASPA (Just A Simple Pale Ale).



MartinOC...does this mean you may not have a swap beer also?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Cant figure out how to do multi quotes so have to post seperately..


mofox1 said:


> I should be able to fill another spot... Oddly have a number of full kegs around right now.
> 
> Are we still doing 24? With only 13 swappers (Husky indicated he was out) there will be a lot left over... Should we just bring enough to cover all swappers, plus maybe a couple more to swap for whatever is left in the random/leftovers pile?



Options for swappers

EASY OPTION 1 - just bring the a number of bottles to equal the number of swappers plus one

MARGINALLY MORE CONFUSING OPTION 2 - bring the number of bottles, plus one for host, plus two (or more) for a lucky dip. After intial allocation eligible swappers choose a couple more from the lucky dip pile.

SWAP COST OFFSETTING OPTION 3 - Either of options 1 or 2 above plus one more to make an extra set that can be raffled off to attendees. At $2 a ticket or 3 for $5 if there are twenty blokes there that spend $5 on tickets thats $100 to put towards the brew or food costs.


----------



## MartinOC

GrumpyPaul said:


> MartinOC...does this mean you may not have a swap beer also?


Quite likely unless I can pull my finger out & get something down ASAP.


----------



## mofox1

GrumpyPaul said:


> Cant figure out how to do multi quotes so have to post seperately..
> 
> 
> Options for swappers
> 
> EASY OPTION 1 - just bring the a number of bottles to equal the number of swappers plus one
> 
> MARGINALLY MORE CONFUSING OPTION 2 - bring the number of bottles, plus one for host, plus two (or more) for a lucky dip. After intial allocation eligible swappers choose a couple more from the lucky dip pile.
> 
> SWAP COST OFFSETTING OPTION 3 - Either of options 1 or 2 above plus one more to make an extra set that can be raffled off to attendees. At $2 a ticket or 3 for $5 if there are twenty blokes there that spend $5 on tickets thats $100 to put towards the brew or food costs.



I'm with (2) - easy, because if you come with 20, you leave with 19 (as you mentioned, one for the host). I'm not much of a sweep/raffle person... If I put in a little bit of work, I only expect a little back. If I put in a lot of work, I want a lot back. That either makes me practical or greedy.. not sure which! 

On another note, if I do a second entry... Any preference on:
- Monster Pale Ale (all home grown hops)
- Very Chamomile Witbier
- Dry Stout (more or less... Second runnings stout from my RIS. No the RIS is not up for swapping, but I may bring a couple of bottles!)


----------



## laxation

I think I have 24 bottls. Happy to bring extra for option 2, I like that idea.

I vote for monster pale ale  home grown hops is pretty awesome


----------



## mofox1

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. Husky
3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. mofox1 - Monster Pale (drink now)
8. MartinOC
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx


Cubists ($40 p/c)
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9.
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19.
20.
21.
22.


Adding myself in for another swap spot... C'mon, let's make this swap great again!

Also...

*SWAP BREW UPDATE: Per cube costs have now been worked out, looking at $40 a cube.*


----------



## MartinOC

Biting the bullet & pulling out of the swapping. Definitely won't have anything by next weekend.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. Husky
3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - Sour Cherry Stout (ready)
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. mofox1 - Monster Pale (drink now)
8.
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx
6. MartinOC


Cubists ($40 p/c)
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9.
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19.
20.
21.
22.


Adding myself in for another swap spot... C'mon, let's make this swap great again!

Also...

SWAP BREW UPDATE: Per cube costs have now been worked out, looking at $40 a cube.


----------



## technobabble66

Do you want the $40 for each cube on the day or wired thru in advance?


----------



## droid

Just tasted the sour cherry stout after a week of the cherries sitting in the keg - tastes like cough medicine! albeit with a cherry flavor...not good!

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. Husky
3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - a pubby Ale pretending to be a pubby Lager
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. mofox1 - Monster Pale (drink now)
8.
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx
6. MartinOC


Cubists ($40 p/c)
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9.
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19.
20.
21.
22.


----------



## mofox1

technobabble66 said:


> Do you want the $40 for each cube on the day or wired thru in advance?


Good idea... I'm significantly out of pocket at this point, and it will save a lot of cashie money handling on the day.

I'll get onto a pm list... can we do more than 5 participants yet?


----------



## malt junkie

Sadly the PM facility still sucks.


----------



## laxation

How long do the cubes last before they have to be brewed?


----------



## malt junkie

21/2 years odd


----------



## mofox1

Pm's for the swap cubes have been sent out... If you have been playing the lurking game and want in, let me know and I'll add you to the 3 or more PM threads I've got going .


----------



## AJ80

droid said:


> Just tasted the sour cherry stout after a week of the cherries sitting in the keg - tastes like cough medicine! albeit with a cherry flavor...not good!
> 
> Attendees (Swappers)
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Husky
> 3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
> 4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
> 5. droid - a pubby Ale pretending to be a pubby Lager
> 6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
> 7. mofox1 - Monster Pale (drink now)
> 8.
> 9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
> 10. Shortybronx
> 11. Whiteferret
> 12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
> 13. TheWiggman
> 14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
> 15. Tahoose
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24:
> 
> 
> Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
> 1. QLD Crew - Discuss
> 2.
> 
> Attendees (Non-Swappers)
> 1. Technobabble
> 2. Malt Junkie
> 3. JB - Fri & Sat
> 4. Micbrew
> 5. Nullnvoid xxx
> 6. MartinOC
> 
> 
> Cubists ($40 p/c)
> 1. Idzy
> 2. Technobabble
> 3. Malt Junkie
> 4. DJ_L3THAL
> 5. Husky
> 6. AJ80
> 7. Midnight brew
> 8. Shortybronx
> 9.
> 10. JB
> 11. MartinOC
> 12. Micbrew
> 13. mofox1
> 14. Whiteferret
> 15. Laxation
> 16. TheWiggman
> 17. GrumpyPaul
> 18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.



Hey droid,

Any chance you can bring along a bottle of your sour cherry stout? I'll have a bottle or two of my sour cherry stout on Saturday and I'm keen to compare them. Cheers.


----------



## droid

AJ80 said:


> Hey droid,
> 
> Any chance you can bring along a bottle of your sour cherry stout? I'll have a bottle or two of my sour cherry stout on Saturday and I'm keen to compare them. Cheers.



Cool man no problemo, I also have the same beer before I added the cherries, which just relied on the Giga Yeast Sour Cherry Funk, so I'll bring a couple of those too.


----------



## AJ80

droid said:


> Cool man no problemo, I also have the same beer before I added the cherries, which just relied on the Giga Yeast Sour Cherry Funk, so I'll bring a couple of those too.



Fantastic. Thanks mate. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Can one possibly turn up sometime? With a few swap beers and high heat chilli sauces to swap? I'm just not sure when I'll turn up.
PM, text,? I haven't been keeping up with the management network. Who do I PM?
Didn't want to commit then drop out etc. I'll be in for a cube if I can. Doubt that possibility. Willing to throw something into the movement. 
So is this a 2 day, 4 day thing?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

Danscraftbeer said:


> Can one possibly turn up sometime? With a few swap beers and high heat chilli sauces to swap? I'm just not sure when I'll turn up.
> PM, text,? I haven't been keeping up with the management network. Who do I PM?
> Didn't want to commit then drop out etc. I'll be in for a cube if I can. Doubt that possibility. Willing to throw something into the movement.
> So is this a 2 day, 4 day thing?



Dan..

A few of the diehards get together on Friday night to get all the gear set up and set up in swags for the night. This time I believe they are doing doing a practice brew on the friday night. 

Main brew will be happening on Sat - folks will come and go as they can. You would be more than welcome to drop in. Saturday will continue you on into the night and for breaky on Sunday.

If youve got enough bottles of something to swap to join the swap there are empty spots.

There is also a few spots on the cubist list and Mofox as head brewer will be happy that they get taken - $40 per cube.

So come along.


----------



## TheWiggman

That's not a bad idea, stick with the recipe and ingredients you have and if people want to choose their own hops for the cube it's their choice. However it would be a shame for you to have a few hundred grams of Chinook lying around, whatever are you going to do with it?
I've brewed an American stout with cubed Amarillo and Cascade and it was easy to go overboard with the hops. For my tastes I wouldn't dry hop it, but then again I like Dr Pepper so make what you will of that.

Ed: this was a response to a post by Mick. Clicked reply then suddenly after I respond another page of replies turn up. Petya?


----------



## mofox1

TheWiggman said:


> That's not a bad idea, stick with the recipe and ingredients you have and if people want to choose their own hops for the cube it's their choice. However it would be a shame for you to have a few hundred grams of Chinook lying around, whatever are you going to do with it?
> I've brewed an American stout with cubed Amarillo and Cascade and it was easy to go overboard with the hops. For my tastes I wouldn't dry hop it, but then again I like Dr Pepper so make what you will of that.



A few hundred grams of Chinook is never a problem. Never.

I do have a kg or so of flowers in the freezer though...



TheWiggman said:


> Ed: this was a response to a post by Mick. Clicked reply then suddenly after I respond another page of replies turn up. Petya?



No, but if you want to believe I have your datas secret, plez send me monies to unlock.


----------



## malt junkie

mofox1 said:


> No, but if you want to believe I have your datas secret, plez send me monies to unlock.


All profits go to the BFMT('s) to compliment husky's fine work!

No pressure.


----------



## laxation

Where actually is the swap?


----------



## mofox1

laxation said:


> Where actually is the swap?


Looks like the date & place dropped off the list at some point.

Ferntree Gully (Melb Eastern Burbs) - details to be sent out via pm, I presume @idzy ?


----------



## mofox1

*7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully*

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. Husky
3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - a pubby Ale pretending to be a pubby Lager
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. mofox1 - Monster Pale (drink now)
8.
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx
6. MartinOC


Cubists ($40 p/c)
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9.
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19.
20.
21.
22.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Looking like some good beers are in this swap! Cmon lurkers, pop yourself on the list and turn up for a laugh and take home some tasty brews [emoji106]


----------



## malt junkie

@MartinOC To add to the dogs breakfast, There'll be 7 and bit kg of wheat left, and 9 kg trad Ale. Where are we at for hops? Let me and any other takers know? happy to inventory the hop freezer!


----------



## TheWiggman

I was hoping to be involved in the Friday dramas/shenanigans but my wife needs to work until 1 PM on Friday. I'll be there 4 PM at the earliest. I'll check the grain and hop stocks, not sure how much I'll be involved but I'll have the HERMS and brew controller ready for kickarsery.
Come on losers, need some more swap attendees. Do a kit and kilo, surprise me with your skills!

*7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully*

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. Husky
3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - a pubby Ale pretending to be a pubby Lager
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. mofox1 - Monster Pale (drink now)
8.
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman - Haters' Wheat© (drink now)
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx
6. MartinOC


Cubists ($40 p/c)
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9.
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19.
20.
21.
22.


----------



## micbrew

Do we know when Husky will be turning up with the shiny vessel of greatness !
this will obviously dictate kick off for the dogs brekkie brew


----------



## laxation

I won't be there before 7, but keen to try some of the dog's breakfast if it's already brewed by then.

If it's not done then, I'm looking forward to seeing how it all goes together!


----------



## husky

micbrew said:


> Do we know when Husky will be turning up with the shiny vessel of greatness !
> this will obviously dictate kick off for the dogs brekkie brew



I have taken Friday off work so plan to drop the gear off in the morning maybe between 9 & 10? I'm in Scoresby so not far away. Ill stick around as long as I can but have a birthday to attend Friday arvo/night so may not be back till the Sat morning depending. Hopefully I can stay long enough Friday to see the boil and gather some data to make adjustments if required for the Sat brew.
I have a half sack torrified wheat to donate for the mongrel brew if needed too. Just cant see myself using it.


----------



## MartinOC

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Looking like some good beers are in this swap! Cmon lurkers, pop yourself on the list and turn up for a laugh and take home some tasty brews [emoji106]



Bring LOTSA LOTSA cubes -there's going to be a SHITLOAD of wort available this weekend.



malt junkie said:


> @MartinOC To add to the dogs breakfast, There'll be 7 and bit kg of wheat left, and 9 kg trad Ale. Where are we at for hops? Let me and any other takers know? happy to inventory the hop freezer!



Seriously, all we'll probably want is base malt to stretch-out the specialties. I don't want to push the system & jam it up with too much wheat/rye on a test-run & end-up with a total clusterfuck on its first go.

I've got a few Kg of Stirling that needs disappearing from the CB freezer that we can use for bittering. Given this is a rough & ready test-brew, I reckon we just do a bittering-only addition & leave anything else to the folks that want to play with it post-cubing.

Remember, this is JUST a test-run for the system, not a planned finesse-brew. If it turns into a train-crash, we learn from it, dump everything, clean-up, make changes & set-up for the Saturday.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

*7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully
*
Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. Husky
3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - a pubby Ale pretending to be a pubby Lager
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. mofox1 - Monster Pale (drink now)
8.
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman - Haters' Wheat© (drink now)
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16. Danscraftbeer (if I can rustle up 24 bottles of beer, I didn't plan etc ) I should be able to although they are just my standard house ale stuff, a couple of Stouts, Irish Red Ale, maybe some Saisons very well aged now.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx
6. MartinOC


Cubists ($40 p/c)
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9.
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19. Danscraftbeer (if I can get 1)
20.
21.
22.


----------



## MartinOC

There's going to be PLENTY of wort going (don't forget the Friday night "Dog's Brekkie" [if it works-out]), so bring LOTSA cubes & clean-up!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Just got 2 brand newy 20lt cubes I'll bring both


----------



## malt junkie

MartinOC said:


> Bring LOTSA LOTSA cubes -there's going to be a SHITLOAD of wort available this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, all we'll probably want is base malt to stretch-out the specialties. I don't want to push the system & jam it up with too much wheat/rye on a test-run & end-up with a total clusterfuck on its first go.
> 
> I've got a few Kg of Stirling that needs disappearing from the CB freezer that we can use for bittering. Given this is a rough & ready test-brew, I reckon we just do a bittering-only addition & leave anything else to the folks that want to play with it post-cubing.
> 
> Remember, this is JUST a test-run for the system, not a planned finesse-brew. If it turns into a train-crash, we learn from it, dump everything, clean-up, make changes & set-up for the Saturday.


Oh ... what time we aiming to kick this off/earliest we can arrive, keeping in mind we have to setup swags etc, the setup brew gear and crush malt? (probably a question for @idzy )

Thursday's too soon right?!! (I'm comping at the bit, bring on the weekend!)


----------



## Danscraftbeer

What kind of parking is there? Close to the action? I'm thinking to pull a few tools out of the wagon enough so I could kip in my car if needed etc...


----------



## micbrew

wise move grasshopper .. or Uber it
Its also a good idea to bring your favourite camp chair , stubby holder n glass


----------



## malt junkie

Danscraftbeer said:


> What kind of parking is there? Close to the action? I'm thinking to pull a few tools out of the wagon enough so I could kip in my car if needed etc...


I'm bringing a tent ... want me to chuck in an extra swag?


----------



## TheWiggman

Forecasted for shitty weather on Saturday and Sunday at this stage. I've got a tent but it's a cheapy. How's Idzy's place for low spots and/or waterlogging?


----------



## micbrew

*Friday 7 July*
Summary





Min _5_
Max _14_
Possible shower.
Possible rainfall: _0 to 1 mm_
Chance of any rain: _40%



_
*Melbourne area*
Cloudy. Medium (40%) chance of showers. Winds northerly 15 to 20 km/h becoming light during the afternoon.

Sun protection not recommended, UV Index predicted to reach 1 [Low]

*Saturday 8 July*
Summary




Min _7_
Max _14_
Shower or two.
Possible rainfall: _0 to 1 mm_
Chance of any rain: _50%



_
*Melbourne area*
Partly cloudy. Medium (50%) chance of showers, most likely later in the day. Light winds becoming northerly 15 to 20 km/h during the day.

*Sunday 9 July*
Summary




Min _8_
Max _14_
Shower or two.
Possible rainfall: _0 to 1 mm_
Chance of any rain: _50%



_
*Melbourne area*
Partly cloudy. Medium (50%) chance of showers. Winds north to northwesterly 15 to 20 km/h tending west to northwesterly during the morning.


----------



## malt junkie

Bloody warmer than here!!


----------



## Nullnvoid

micbrew said:


> *Friday 7 July*
> Summary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Min _5_
> Max _14_
> Possible shower.
> Possible rainfall: _0 to 1 mm_
> Chance of any rain: _40%
> 
> 
> 
> _
> *Melbourne area*
> Cloudy. Medium (40%) chance of showers. Winds northerly 15 to 20 km/h becoming light during the afternoon.
> 
> Sun protection not recommended, UV Index predicted to reach 1 [Low]
> 
> *Saturday 8 July*
> Summary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Min _7_
> Max _14_
> Shower or two.
> Possible rainfall: _0 to 1 mm_
> Chance of any rain: _50%
> 
> 
> 
> _
> *Melbourne area*
> Partly cloudy. Medium (50%) chance of showers, most likely later in the day. Light winds becoming northerly 15 to 20 km/h during the day.
> 
> *Sunday 9 July*
> Summary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Min _8_
> Max _14_
> Shower or two.
> Possible rainfall: _0 to 1 mm_
> Chance of any rain: _50%
> 
> 
> 
> _
> *Melbourne area*
> Partly cloudy. Medium (50%) chance of showers. Winds north to northwesterly 15 to 20 km/h tending west to northwesterly during the morning.




Practically summer!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

1mm is nothing... [emoji1]


----------



## Nullnvoid

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> 1mm is nothing... [emoji1]



That's what she said!


----------



## TheWiggman

Well if the Melbourne reports are anything like our local ones 1mm of rain in the evening means 50mm of rain all day. Reports will typically update themselves by the time you're able to stick your head out the window to see how wet or warm it is.


----------



## AJ80

So just to confirm...20 bottles each for the swap? Also, have missed it somewhere in the thread, but what should we be bringing along for cube hop additions? Getting excited for the weekend chaps. Cheers.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Yep 20 should well and truly cover it mate. Cube hops are sorted and paid for in your $40 unless you want to deviate from the recipe.

What are people's thoughts on bank transfer food monies over next couple of days so I can reimburse those who have already paid for items they are providing and reduce cash handling on the day?


----------



## AJ80

Ah, I definitely missed that bit! Supplied cube hops will make things easier! Cheers for getting back so quick!

+1 for getting money in advance of swap day if possible. It's no fun hounding peeps for cash on the day...


----------



## Nullnvoid

Sounds good dj! make it happen 

By the way, has anyone heard from Idzy lately


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Alright then, I'll shoot out a PM to all attendees with bank details. It is looking like folk staying Fri and all Saturday it's $50 for food. Folks coming for Saturday $25 for food.


----------



## GrumpyPaul

20 swaps is a good number - especially if Im going to try and submit two beers.

@DJ_L3ThAL - Have you come up with a $amount for the food yet? Not wanting to complicate things for you but will there be a different food cost for those that are only comoing for Sat lunch as opposed to Friday thru Sunday?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

youre a mind reader DJ


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I redid the numbers based on peeps who have confirmed they are in for which days in the FOOD thread.... we will actually be a bit short on cash based on that... so can I please ask if peeps who are 'maybes' for say two nights instead of one to try and confirm if you can so I can check we can reimburse everyone for food. Otherwise I'll look at dropping the amount of food accordingly or we can up the Saturday cost to $30 but I'd prefer to get the numbers correct ...

Food thread is here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?threads/Vic-2017-Xmas-in-July-Case-Swap---FOOD.95292/


----------



## droid

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I redid the numbers based on peeps who have confirmed they are in for which days in the FOOD thread.... we will actually be a bit short on cash based on that... so can I please ask if peeps who are 'maybes' for say two nights instead of one to try and confirm if you can so I can check we can reimburse everyone for food. Otherwise I'll look at dropping the amount of food accordingly or we can up the Saturday cost to $30 but I'd prefer to get the numbers correct ...
> 
> Food thread is here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?threads/Vic-2017-Xmas-in-July-Case-Swap---FOOD.95292/



Have updated DJ - happy to pay and get it out of the way mate, thanks for organising!


----------



## technobabble66

Sorry Deej. I won't know until the day whether I can attend Friday. I can bring the extra $25 then fwiw, otherwise if you need solid numbers, count me out of Friday and I'll work around it (ie: grab food en route, etc).
Happy to do $30 for Saturday as well if that makes life easier, by the way.

EDIT: Now looking very unlikely to attend Friday night, SWMBO says she needs my company. Can't really blame her, she's only human


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

technobabble66 said:


> Happy to do $30 for Saturday as well if that makes life easier, by the way.



I think that's a great suggestion. Really trying to avoid this becoming an algorithm to work out costs based on how many minutes everyone is attending for 

If we make the costs
Friday only attendance $20
Saturday only attendance $30
All weekend attendance $50

That ensures everyone gets fed and everyone who has paid for food items get reimbursed their out of pocket. I'll shoot around some PM's now with bank details.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

MartinOC said:


> Bring LOTSA LOTSA cubes -there's going to be a SHITLOAD of wort available this weekend.



I should have about 30x 10L cubes I can contribute to the cause of said "Dogs breakfast Ale", complete with additional golden syrup "sugaz" to add to the complexity of this fine, fine beer....


----------



## Shortybronx

Howdy Guys, sorry I have been a bit MIA. Hard to keep up with this forum moving at a fast pace compared to distilling forums. Still coming and looking forward to it.

Also with the case swap. The beer I have brewed is very fruity but not quite ready yet. Think it needs another week or two at least. Also how do I prep this.

Do I number each bottle with my number? Add a tag saying not quite ready yet? How many in total?

Cheers


----------



## mofox1

Shortybronx said:


> Howdy Guys, sorry I have been a bit MIA. Hard to keep up with this forum moving at a fast pace compared to distilling forums. Still coming and looking forward to it.
> 
> Also with the case swap. The beer I have brewed is very fruity but not quite ready yet. Think it needs another week or two at least. Also how do I prep this.
> 
> Do I number each bottle with my number? Add a tag saying not quite ready yet? How many in total?
> 
> Cheers


Easiest way is to pop a "spot" sticker on the lid with your number. Others go real fancy with awesome labels that are really hard to get off later. But they look the shiz.

If you have an estimate of when it'll be good to drink, just pop that after your name/beer in the swap list. Normally what comes to pass is we'll start a tasting thread and the infos in the swap list get carried across.


----------



## mofox1

technobabble66 said:


> Sorry Deej. I won't know until the day whether I can attend Friday. I can bring the extra $25 then fwiw, otherwise if you need solid numbers, count me out of Friday and I'll work around it (ie: grab food en route, etc).
> Happy to do $30 for Saturday as well if that makes life easier, by the way.
> 
> EDIT: Now looking very unlikely to attend Friday night, SWMBO says she needs my company. Can't really blame her, she's only human


My excuse too... but um, with *my* missus.


----------



## Shortybronx

mofox1 said:


> Easiest way is to pop a "spot" sticker on the lid with your number. Others go real fancy with awesome labels that are really hard to get off later. But they look the shiz.
> 
> If you have an estimate of when it'll be good to drink, just pop that after your name/beer in the swap list. Normally what comes to pass is we'll start a tasting thread and the infos in the swap list get carried across.



24 Bottles?


----------



## GrumpyPaul

I think the agreed number is 20 bottles - you'll go home with 19 bottles. tradition is that the host gets a bottle of each.


----------



## Shortybronx

GrumpyPaul said:


> I think the agreed number is 20 bottles - you'll go home with 19 bottles. tradition is that the host gets a bottle of each.



Cheers. That means I get to keep four for me. Winning!


----------



## MartinOC

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I should have about 30x 10L cubes I can contribute to the cause of said "Dogs breakfast Ale", complete with additional golden syrup "sugaz" to add to the complexity of this fine, fine beer....



YAY! I was wondering how we might be able to package this lot without chucking a heap of it.

Bring 'em along & we'll deal with the details later on the fly (much like the beer itself..).

Cram as many as you can in Micbrew's new chest freezer & car (& my trailer) for the return journey when he picks it up on Friday. We'll work the rest out as it happens.


----------



## Camo6

While I have no idea as to whether I'm working Saturday or as to when I might turn up, I'm happy to throw in a lobster or two if I arrive in time for a feed. Also happy to invest in a cube from the main brew and/or a 10l from the DB brew.
I'll definitely be turning up to pick up the laundry deter.... PBW, so happy to take advantage of any other bargains to be had. I struggle to find time to brew nowadays but fermenting wort is still within my grasp.


----------



## malt junkie

MartinOC said:


> YAY! I was wondering how we might be able to package this lot without chucking a heap of it.
> 
> Bring 'em along & we'll deal with the details later on the fly (much like the beer itself..).
> 
> Cram as many as you can in Micbrew's new chest freezer & car (& my trailer) for the return journey when he picks it up on Friday. We'll work the rest out as it happens.



I've loaded a few extras some bigger than standard. Fill what's what and see where we end up. Checking the cube hops in the morning... this may need some balance!


----------



## MartinOC

Balance-schmalance!

I've got a couple of Kg of Stirling ~8% for bittering & discovered some extra pils & Munich malts last night (Kg TBA) that can go in.

Also a Kg of "Something English" hops (believe me - got them from Yob & that's the labelling). Maybe a 5-min. addition would be prudent?

How much base malt do we have again? I can chuck-in a bag of JW Trad Ale if it looks like we'd be low. And some Pearl, GP, more JW Trad...... **** I've got a lot of malt I need to use-up!

Does someone have a Beersmith-y type app thingy on their phone to work-out the "improbables"??


----------



## technobabble66

RIS + labeling =


MartinOC said:


> ... a Kg of "Something English" hops



[emoji1]

Very disappointed I'll miss the Friday night, both in catching up with everyone in the smaller group and the brewing shenanigans. 
How much is it looking likely for the cost per cube of the Mongrel Bitter?
I might be keen for a (10L?) cube if there's any (cheapish) surplus. Might be very useful as a "starter" for a run of 1469...
Would you have any need for a few kgs of Victory? If yes, I might be able to get it to DeEj to have it there on the night.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

MartinOC said:


> Balance-schmalance!
> 
> I've got a couple of Kg of Stirling ~8% for bittering & discovered some extra pils & Munich malts last night (Kg TBA) that can go in.
> 
> Also a Kg of "Something English" hops (believe me - got them from Yob & that's the labelling). Maybe a 5-min. addition would be prudent?
> 
> How much base malt do we have again? I can chuck-in a bag of JW Trad Ale if it looks like we'd be low. And some Pearl, GP, more JW Trad...... **** I've got a lot of malt I need to use-up!
> 
> Does someone have a Beersmith-y type app thingy on their phone to work-out the "improbables"??



I can bring 1/2 sack of Simpsons MO.

Yep I've got Beersmith mobile app on my phone! Very recent acquisition as it turns out.


----------



## malt junkie

5 min addition!!?? When the big hand is .....

bugger that!!


didn't say I had a PHD... lets just call it Late hops; by the handfull.


----------



## droid

^
Reckless Abandon
1. It's idiomatic English, means roughly "without care or regard for consequences". 
2. Title of a Blink 182 song
Approach love and cooking with reckless abandon.
#reckless#abandon#blink#182#careful#dalai#lama


----------



## Nullnvoid

I do like that blink 182 song


----------



## mofox1

mofox1 said:


> Pm's for the swap cubes have been sent out... If you have been playing the lurking game and want in, let me know and I'll add you to the 3 or more PM threads I've got going .


Last day for bank transfers peeps.

Again - if you want in on the rich stouty goodness, let me know and I'll push my bank dets across. Otherwise it'll have to be cashie monies on the day.


----------



## idzy

Hi Guys, just posted a PM to everyone. Please let me know if you didn't get it.

All the details are on there. As mentioned, heaps of room for swags, tents, etc. and no issues with low spots or drainage as the whole backyard is concrete, haha.

See you on the weekend!


----------



## Camo6

Any chance you can throw me a pm Idzy as I'll try and pop over late avo.


----------



## idzy

Camo6 said:


> Any chance you can throw me a pm Idzy as I'll try and pop over late avo.


Done


----------



## mofox1

One more sleep!


----------



## micbrew

don't yas luv it when a plan comes together 

so Capin Mike , when do you expect to be firing up the k9 ale ?

DJ ..will call you in the morning to discuss rondevue for freezer/cubes/ miscellaneous pick up
Martin what time would does cleverbloke open these days ?
Adam hope to be at yours by around 9.45 ish to begin drop off grain & supplies

sodium perc & met & will be on site to collect.

to all the organisers brewers and host 

beeeee there 
micbrew


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Woo hoo!


----------



## Nullnvoid

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Woo hoo!View attachment 106811



Is that the salad?


----------



## micbrew

Russ avocados require an armored vehicle ... cmon man get with program !!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I have to admit, I bought two bags of mixed salad leaves. OK, I'll admit it, I have a salad problem OK!!!


----------



## MartinOC

Gents, a few updates.

I haven't been able to get everything down the hill in the trailer this week, so a few changes of plan..

Micbrew, my trailer currently has 2 x 45Kg gas bottles in it that I'll take to Chez Clever tomorrow. I'll probably get in around 8am, so anytime after that. The gas bottles weigh around 70Kg each, so you'll need to coordinate with Idzy & Husky to make sure there's hands-on to unload them.

We're having the front of the warehouse bitumened(?) tomorrow arvo (target of opportunity), so I have to stick around until the job is finished, which means we may have to hand-load all the malts & chemicals through the front door, rather than use the walkie-stacker & pallets. A PITA, I grant you, but that's the way it's swinging right now.

I'm going to need my trailer returned to the warehouse empty & leave the shenanigins early so I can go back home on Friday night to load-up with firewood/brazier & come back (maybe late Fri. night, maybe Sat. AM early).


----------



## malt junkie

MartinOC said:


> Gents, a few updates.
> 
> I haven't been able to get everything down the hill in the trailer this week, so a few changes of plan..
> 
> Micbrew, my trailer currently has 2 x 45Kg gas bottles in it that I'll take to Chez Clever tomorrow. I'll probably get in around 8am, so anytime after that. The gas bottles weigh around 70Kg each, so you'll need to coordinate with Idzy & Husky to make sure there's hands-on to unload them.
> 
> We're having the front of the warehouse bitumened(?) tomorrow arvo (target of opportunity), so I have to stick around until the job is finished, which means we may have to hand-load all the malts & chemicals through the front door, rather than use the walkie-stacker & pallets. A PITA, I grant you, but that's the way it's swinging right now.
> 
> I'm going to need my trailer returned to the warehouse empty & leave the shenanigins early so I can go back home on Friday night to load-up with firewood/brazier & come back (maybe late Fri. night, maybe Sat. AM early).


Martin, 
I can head up any time, do you want me there early to help with getting stuff sorted, and so we can kick off the brew?


----------



## Danscraftbeer

malt junkie said:


> I'm bringing a tent ... want me to chuck in an extra swag?


Hey I just caught up with this post. I will bring a tent in case its a bad idea to sleep in my wagon. That depends were I can park it.
Then again a swag is a good option. Rather than setting up a bloody tent pffff. Don't trouble yourself on a swag for my sake unless its no trouble at all... I'll bring a tent.


----------



## malt junkie

Danscraftbeer said:


> Hey I just caught up with this post. I will bring a tent in case its a bad idea to sleep in my wagon. That depends were I can park it.
> Then again a swag is a good option. Rather than setting up a bloody tent pffff. Don't trouble yourself on a swag for my sake unless its no trouble at all... I'll bring a tent.



Swags sit on a shelf at the ready. Its a matter of picking it up and throwing it in with the rest.


----------



## husky

Can someone let me know what time to drop the kettle off? I can bring it around anytime then I have some other running around to do. I'm hoping to get back for the dogs breakfast boil but may not be back till night.


----------



## MartinOC

malt junkie said:


> Martin,
> I can head up any time, do you want me there early to help with getting stuff sorted, and so we can kick off the brew?



Suggest you hook-up with Husky & Micbrew to coordinate, as I'll be packing orders etc. & can't get away until the bitumen is finished. If you want to come-up early, I can supply tea/coffee in abundance. I'll get you to pack some DME if you're a t a loose end.....)

Depending on when I can get away from the warehouse, I might be able to help set-up in the arvo/evening, but I just dunno right now.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I'll be at the idzy's hopefully well before 6pm, hope to not miss much of the Dogs Breakfast brew so will do my best to fend off "Friday-specials" at work. See yas then, excited!


----------



## Yob

I'll be there late Friday with a growler of RIS and an abyss with red velvet cup cakes if I can find them.. in fact, if anyone can find them and bring them, I promise an experience of epic proportions


----------



## malt junkie

Yob said:


> I'll be there late Friday with a growler of RIS and an abyss with red velvet cup cakes if I can find them.. in fact, if anyone can find them and bring them, I promise an experience of epic proportions


This being a case swap, and claims of an experience of epic proportions, aren't you stating the obvious!

oh crap 1000 posts...

again!


----------



## Yob

red velvet cup cakes and Abyss will, I think, be a first.. as will be a brief appearance by me in these events...


----------



## technobabble66

There's now a reasonable chance i'll make it for Friday night. Looking forward to catching up with everyone then, if i can make it.


----------



## droid

I'm heading up this arvo with the Family, who are dropping me off. Looking for 4 ciggies for the weekend and if someone has a spare swag I might leave the tent here? Promise that's the end of my weird requests....


----------



## malt junkie

droid said:


> I'm heading up this arvo with the Family, who are dropping me off. Looking for 4 ciggies for the weekend and if someone has a spare swag I might leave the tent here? Promise that's the end of my weird requests....


done


----------



## droid

You're a champ MJ, what are ya? ... a Champ!

Cheers bro!


----------



## droid

*7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully*

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. Husky
3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - Nefarious Villain; A three way blend of two RIS's and a Sour Cherry Stout
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. mofox1 - Monster Pale (drink now)
8.
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman - Haters' Wheat© (drink now)
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16. Danscraftbeer (if I can rustle up 24 bottles of beer, I didn't plan etc ) I should be able to although they are just my standard house ale stuff, a couple of Stouts, Irish Red Ale, maybe some Saisons very well aged now.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx
6. MartinOC


Cubists ($40 p/c)
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. droid
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19. Danscraftbeer (if I can get 1)
20.
21.
22.


----------



## Shortybronx

what time do shenanigans start of the Sat. Trying to plan my arrival. Wouldnt want to be a dick and introduce myself while all are still sleeping


----------



## Nullnvoid

Depending on how the Brew goes this afternoon, they might still be awake


----------



## laxation

Any ideas what time the brew this arvo starts up? I don't see me getting there before 7


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Not sure on start time, but cubes are on their way... I'd say it sounds like a mid-late afternoon start?


----------



## husky

Thought I took my name off swap list a couple of weeks ago. Have fixed it here as I only got a brew down 2 days ago so no chance of being ready.
I'm heading over now with kettle and some other bits and will be back after dinner so hopefully the brew is still going then. 
*
7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully
*
Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. 
3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - Nefarious Villain; A three way blend of two RIS's and a Sour Cherry Stout
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. mofox1 - Monster Pale (drink now)
8.
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman - Haters' Wheat© (drink now)
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16. Danscraftbeer (if I can rustle up 24 bottles of beer, I didn't plan etc ) I should be able to although they are just my standard house ale stuff, a couple of Stouts, Irish Red Ale, maybe some Saisons very well aged now.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx
6. MartinOC
7. Husky


Cubists ($40 p/c)
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. droid
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19. Danscraftbeer (if I can get 1)
20.
21.
22.


----------



## droid

blending



is this enough beer?




see youse all soon


----------



## mofox1

*7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully
*
Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2.
3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - Nefarious Villain; A three way blend of two RIS's and a Sour Cherry Stout
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. mofox1 - Monster Pale (drink now)
8.
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman - Haters' Wheat© (drink now)
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye
15. Tahoose
16. Danscraftbeer (if I can rustle up 24 bottles of beer, I didn't plan etc ) I should be able to although they are just my standard house ale stuff, a couple of Stouts, Irish Red Ale, maybe some Saisons very well aged now.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx
6. MartinOC
7. Husky


Cubists ($40 p/c)
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. droid
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. Danscraftbeer
19. Curly79
20.
21.
22.

Second Cubes:
1. GrumpyPaul
2. Laxation
3. 

I'm sure we will have enough for second cubes, just updating the list to indicate first cubes get pref's. Also added Curly79.


----------



## TheWiggman

We good for mills? I have a drill-driven one on a frame, should I bring it?


----------



## technobabble66

Aaaaand we're back to dubious for attending tonight [emoji35]
Just got a late appointment so probably won't leave Richmond until 8:15. 
See how I go. Might be able to justify a quick visit anyway [emoji6]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

TheWiggman said:


> We good for mills? I have a drill-driven one on a frame, should I bring it?



Yeah won't hurt if you can fit it mate


----------



## mofox1

TheWiggman said:


> We good for mills? I have a drill-driven one on a frame, should I bring it?



If needed I'll bring mine too, not sure it can run for long periods of time though, as I haven't included any fan/ventilation in the control box.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Packed and leaving now [emoji106]


----------



## AJ80

Aiming to get there by around 10am tomorrow gents. Broad range of brews packed into the esky. Hope you guys like sour. Getting excited now.


----------



## BrockHops

Been following this thread since it was going to be in Mildura ....
Sounds like it's gonna be fun.
Can't help but think that you'll be missing a little something, without the Boys from the Bush though!
Have one for us ey?


----------



## laxation

Sorry guys I will not be coming tonight because I'm a dumass and rear ended someone... Waiting for the tow truck now

Cy'all tomorrow to down my sorrows!


----------



## GrumpyPaul

*7th July - 9th July Location: Idzy's Brewery - Ferntree Gully*

Attendees (Swappers)
1. Idzy
2. Husky
3. DJ_L3THAL - English Brown - ready from September.
4. AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
5. droid - Nefarious Villain; A three way blend of two RIS's and a Sour Cherry Stout
6. Midnight brew - Son of Zeus IPA blended with Harvest IPA
7. mofox1 - Monster Pale (drink now)
8.GrumpyPaul - Grapefruit Sour. (drink now) [Note there are 15 sours labelled 8 and 5 of the American Rye in this case labelled 8a)
9. mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
10. Shortybronx
11. Whiteferret
12. Laxation - Stout, American style. Not quite ready
13. TheWiggman - Haters' Wheat© (drink now)
14. GrumpyPaul – American Rye (drink now)
15. Tahoose
16. Danscraftbeer (if I can rustle up 24 bottles of beer, I didn't plan etc ) I should be able to although they are just my standard house ale stuff, a couple of Stouts, Irish Red Ale, maybe some Saisons very well aged now.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24:


Attendees (Swappers - Reserves)
1. QLD Crew - Discuss
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. JB - Fri & Sat
4. Micbrew
5. Nullnvoid xxx
6. MartinOC


Cubists ($40 p/c)
1. Idzy
2. Technobabble
3. Malt Junkie
4. DJ_L3THAL
5. Husky
6. AJ80
7. Midnight brew
8. Shortybronx
9. droid
10. JB
11. MartinOC
12. Micbrew
13. mofox1
14. Whiteferret
15. Laxation
16. TheWiggman
17. GrumpyPaul
18. GrumpyPaul (if Im allowed 2)
19. Danscraftbeer (if I can get 1)
20.
21.
22.

Updated my two beers on the swap list. Please drink soon - this is my first go using a bottling gun from a keg. So Im not 100% confident ho well they will keep the carbonation.

Ill be dropping off tommorow some time and look like Ill only be able to stay for a bit.

see you then.


----------



## Yob

Photos!! You guys must be mid mash by now.. 
Show us husky sexy rig!!


----------



## technobabble66

I can get it going with a few crappy pics from last night. 
Testing the rig with The Mongrel Brew:





Mike, Head Brewer, checking to make sure everything is going EXACTLY to plan [emoji57]


----------



## Curly79

Nice! Keep the pics coming please.


----------



## husky

Some pics from late in the night. Think we finished cubing around 2.30am or so.

561L @ 1.059
Boiled down to
517L @ 1.076
Loads of WP hops and smelt pretty nice!


----------



## droid

...this is a spanner!


----------



## Camo6

Sorry gents, I've bitten off more than I can chew and will be working late tonight. I'll have to pop over in the morning to help with breakfast and laugh at your sorry asses. Drink up!


----------



## AJ80

Cheers for a great arvo chaps. Massive thanks to idzy (and mr and mrs idzy) for hosting, mofox and co for the brew and Djl3thal for the food. Also, big shout out to midnightbrew and Martin for the yeasties. As usual, some fine brews were shared too. Shame I had to leave early and hope the brew finished off well.


----------



## malt junkie

Made it home in one piece! Big thanks to idzy for resurrecting the swap. 2 brews I think kept us more sober than previous swaps. Thanks to all the guys that kept us fed and all the assistant brewers that got us through a massive weekend! I'm going to collapses now.....


----------



## Yob

malt junkie said:


> 2 brews I think kept us more sober than previous swaps.



I'll make sure that doesnt happen again... well.. the sober bit anyway...


----------



## Nullnvoid

Yob said:


> I'll make sure that doesnt happen again... well.. the sober bit anyway...



It was certainly lacking without you there mate. Thumbs just were not the same!


----------



## Midnight Brew

Thanks to IDzy for hosting, Mofox, husky and co for the brew day/s, everyone for the great beer that was floating about throughout the day (banana wine blew my mind). To chief of food Nath and co for keeping everyone fed, micbrew for organising my 5+ year chemical supply, danscraft for the toothpick chilli experiment and seeds. Special mention to AJ, micbrew(again), MartinOC for spoiling me with vegan options, really appreciate it fellas! Often my own family and social groups rarely give me those options, you're all truely a supportive group. 

And to all those that received yeast, be fruitful and multiply!

Get ready for the summer swap at mine. More to come on the yeast battlefront.


----------



## JB

Dunno what that sober comment is all about!  Nah definitely road testing Husky's BFK on the Friday night finishing up after 3am ate into valuable drinking time!

But I'll join in the chorus, the thanks list:

Thanks Idzy & family for hosting, so surprised no-one went for a swim 
Thanks to the Malt Junkie & MofoX for running a smooth operation as Head Brewers & all the assistants
Thanks to Wayne for supervising the milling of the 400kg of grain on MofoX's awesome milling setup
Thanks to Husky for raising the bar with creating the BFK, btw how'd you like the thrashing footy result last night? It's what you wanted right? 
Thanks to Micbrew for organising the perc/met bulk buy. And those freaking awesome chicken ribs were a life saver on Sat morning
Thanks to Nath & the whole food crew for a boss food effort, even enjoyed some of the vego options, but don't tell anybody!
Thanks to everyone for bringing an awesome variety of great beers
Thanks Russ for the lif home mate, legend
Thank you everyone and goodnight
Looking forward to Cam's swap, hmmm to plan something interesting...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Well said JB, I second all of those thanks. Specially idzy and family, so very generous to host and let the riff raff in for an entire weekend! Plus utilisation of the dryer to dry my bedding which got rained on!!

Some very very nice beers were had in-amongst the brewing, spilling, prophesying, heavy lifting, Silverchair, fishing hops out of the bottom of kegs, barrel sampling and good ol laughs. At least that's what my memory is telling me. Commendable beers I quite favoured were mofox's *Coconut* witbier (lol), the two Stouts (mofox & Wiggman's), Yob's drop in barrel aged Sierra Nevada wonder even though a commercial example, pretty much all of AJ80's sours and JB's Berliner Weisse 

Now where is that Tasting thread... oh, here it is https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/vic-2017-xmas-in-july-case-swap-tasting.95650/#post-1464009


----------



## micbrew

Well done to the ...Victorian crew 

Again we set the bar ....
what a special event , never ceases to amaze me the array of beers , food , convos
laughs , sharing, pontification and Good times.

minehost Idzy & fam many thanks for your generosity
Deej I'm now hooked on chuck steak burgers .. apologies Cam
soup , gerky , roo stu , homus , pulled pork, egg plant curry
Brew Meisters , Mike & Mick and assistants

special mentions
BHP = Wayne The Silent Achiever 
Husky ... BFK  a piece of Magnifgiance
AJ80 ... next case swap can you bring some crap beer , I'm sure we are all feeling the pressure
Cam & john Martin Russ DJ : Yeasties , keg tags , lift home , cubes and firewood


I'm sure I have missed a bunch of people , I'm tired now ... think I will lie down


----------



## droid

...the Keg Tags weren't the highlight? - feck youse all!


----------



## husky

Thanks all that made the weekend possible, I had a great time and glad we were able to give the BFK a run. So much food and so many tasty beers!
Didn't get many pics yesterday.


----------



## Yob

is the aim to crack the 1000L at the next?


----------



## technobabble66

Fantastic couple of days!

Massive thanks to all those responsible for pulling it together, namely: 
Idzy (& family) for hosting at relatively short notice, 
husky for providing the BFK, 
husky for providing the BFK stand (needed a seperate mention ), 
Mick for stepping up to be head brewer, 
plus the assistants (Mick, Martin, Wayne) for additional equipment and lending great aid to the Brewer (/guiding/instructing the head brewer ), 
those guys again for doing the Mongrel BFK Test Batch (just a casual 1.076 or something, wasn't it?! Awesome bonus effort), 
Nath et al for getting the food shenanigans sorted (another fantastic adjunct to the beers & brewing to sustain us all through a gruelling weekend), 
and finally basically just everyone for providing yet another brilliant array of beers. 

A special little mention to Jesse for gracing us with his presence for a brief spurt on friday in amongst his other minor commitments, compensating for his lame time prioritisation by offering those 2 RIS's. 2 really excellent beers! Hope to see you at FD soon 

Cheers, and looking forward to the next one!


----------



## technobabble66

Oh, and could the Head Brewers of the 2 batches post the "final" recipe of each, or whatever details are remembered. 
Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## technobabble66

And a huge thanks to Martin & Cam for very generously supplying heaps of yeasts, especially Cam for all those freebie freezies! 1469 or 022 for the next series?!? FWP!
And generally to martin for organizing a LOT of (cheap!) ingredients. 
... And to AJ for that Goldings rhizome. NRG (North Rezza Goldings) is gonna be the next big thing. 
After moar oats, of course!


----------



## droid

^well said gents

I had a great time too and thanks to everyone involved great and small, sorry to those that couldn't make it.

Idzy and Family for Hosting
Mike and Mick for donning the Brewers guernsey, looking forward to drinking that Heady Topperish clone after a sample Mick!
DJ for food organising, prepping and cooking ... but also pretty much helping out wherever he saw help was needed - the sort of man we need in the trenches, if, er - we were in trenches..def a man to have around on a brew day, case swap to get shit done
Micbrew for mad chicken wings and brekky
JB for brekky and coffee, never will I forget the coffee mate
The Pizza Delivery joint for giving us half priced Pizza! pity I gorged on the first batch and couldn't fit in much of the gormet stuff - that's kharma for ya
Laxation, Martin, Wiggy, Danscraft - pulled pork, soup, chilli roo stew and some very tasty chilli Jerky
Martin for ingredients and everyone who contributed to the dogs brekky
Cam for the yeast and hummus
Everyone for the beers - got some inspiration for sure, AJ80 just needs a Merlin type hat to complete the look of the Wizard dashing about through the crowd ensuring people got some potions, awesome shit man!
Mike for Providing me with a bed and a tent and a ciggy and Martin for a rollie
Russ for providing me with a cube - thanks mate
Jesse for offering accommodation to help a traveller..and turning up with some sort after beers, which promptly put me to sleep..
Whiteferret - he's kind of like a persons rock in life but in the brewing, case swap sense for me cheers mate

Thanks to all the cubers and cleaners

Special mention to the Spider in the pool

Thumbs down to the Sulphur Crested Cockies or whatever they were carrying on Sunday morning


----------



## malt junkie

Yob said:


> is the aim to crack the 1000L at the next?


according to Husky's numbers we were damn close, though the trub/ hop cones on both brews were very impressive, if we were under the 1000 mark, it would only be by 10 or 20L.

Now we have the BFK will 750L batches be the mark?


----------



## laxation

Maybe you guys are used to it, but being my first time I cannot believe how smooth that all went! Amazing effort by everyone, from the brewers, to the guys on food, to all those that brought beers and to idzy and family for having us all. Bloody amazing that all that can go off without a hitch! Thanks very much for all your work, what a great fkn day!

I'm still feeling a bit shit though... Pretty sure someone spiked my drink. Not sure if it was the 13th or 29th drink but one of them was definitely spiked...


----------



## Nullnvoid

I don't know what else to say that everyone else hasn't said.

To Idzy and family, you open your house and we all descend. It's all very kind.
To Mofox, you took charge like a champ and didn't even look stressed.
To Husky, BFK is a thing of absolute beauty! 
To DJ, **** man, soooo much food. You excelled, we almost might need to tone it down a little for next time. It stuns me every single time how we eat like Kings! Like Kings I tell you!
To Cam, Thanks for the yeasties, I feel I'm going to get in more trouble from SHMBO. Best I go out doing something I love though!
To everyone else that donated something. These case swaps turn out to be epic epic events.
To my spit. Thanks for staying home for a change you prick! 
To everyone else, The laughs, the chats and general banter is always fun!

Bring on the next one!


----------



## mofox1

Nullnvoid said:


> To Mofox, you took charge like a champ and didn't even look stressed.



Only looked like that cos of Wayne's awesomeness... Big ups to him... I wore the vest, but Wayne was there at every step making sure I didn't screw up (much, lol).
Also mike, getting in there even though he'd done it all the night before.

Cheers all, need a few more Z's... Possibly should have left the RIS alone last night.


----------



## TheWiggman

Edit: note that there are strikethroughs in the post below that allude to humour on a desktop but make me look more arrogant than I actually am mobile. 
laxation you were well and truly ready for bed, you were standing there at one stage with your glass at about 40° spilling a bit more out of it every time you spoke and you had no idea. Spiked with homebrew and nothing else.
I'd like to echo the above thoughts, was a very enjoyable weekend in excellent company. Great to get away from the daily grind and hang around with some like-minded folk talking all types of crap and home brew with scarcely a care for the outside world. Good times had by all I'm sure, save for
*Highlights -*
Beer of show: Wiggman's Westy 12 Tough. I've split into categories:

Shock factor: That 9% Saison
Intrigue factor: Banana wine, wtf?
'Back for more': DJ's Mosaic pale
Balls-and-all punch: Idzy's barrel RIS, wow was that intense
Food: Chilli roo stew Pulled pork was underrated, hit the spot. Ed: Danny's chilli sauce, brilliant. Seriously I want to buy some and am pissed I didn't steal a jar when I had the chance.
Best and Fairest: tied between Mofox and DJ
Lack of any real hiccups
Rain held off for the most part, made for a pleasant shower when it didn't
Usual sours and variety, cubed grain had me thinking for about 20 mins before I understood that grains were added to the cube. I think, I still don't understand.

*Lowlights -*
Stuffed brew controller
Cockies on the Sunday morning, what obnoxious fucks. Why? What is the purpose of setting up on a busted-arse tree and going SQUARK at 150 dB at 8 AM in the morning? Wanted to shoot the shit out of them, seriously **** those ******* birds.
Mofox's 60 min addition of 300g of EKG... at whirlpool
Following DJ into the loo Sunday morning (recommendation for caterers for next swap - air freshener).
Not enough oats in beers (except for techno's)

Looking forward to the next swap. After the cold shoulder I've been getting I might have to pass on summer to save my marriage but will definitely make every effort for next winter. Another special mention to Idzy/parents for putting the place up and inevitable cleaning afterwards, many thanks.


----------



## laxation

TheWiggman said:


> laxation you were well and truly ready for bed, you were standing there at one stage with your glass at about 40° spilling a bit more out of it every time you spoke and you had no idea. Spiked with homebrew and nothing else.


well if one of you blokes would make a shit beer i'd be able to have some self control...


----------



## malt junkie

laxation said:


> well if one of you blokes would make a shit beer i'd be able to have some self control...


Done!


----------



## laxation

but really I can't believe how good all the beers were - just fantastic stuff.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Good food, good beers, good night and good to meet and drink and chat with you all. Were else can you get to try so many craft brews self serve ha. Especially good to try many exotic types as well. And then I've still got 16 more to try as well!
Awesome work fellas. 



Side note. Somewhere somehow I misplaced a 5lt white pail bucket full of canned chilli sauces that were to give away to anyone who wanted them. Then I couldn't find them duh! Silly me. There good for a year anyhow if they somehow get rescued.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Hey Dan that bucket was in the 'food area' landing to the right of the BBQ on the floor last I saw it.

Ps. That big fat Roma tomato sized chilli you gave me (forgot the name) are AWESOME! Put both in a curry tonight to replace 2x long reds and heaps more heat, heaps more flavour!!! Thanks mate you've inspired me to grow my own, off to the chilli thread I go.


----------



## Tahoose

Hi guys,

Sorry I couldn't be there for the long run.

Just a heads up my swap beer (no 15)which is a fortified stout will be ready to drink in sept.

Approx abv 6.5%

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Camo6

Big thanks to Micbrew for the sodium perc. I didn't get to thank you as I could only drop in Sunday morning but next swap I'll buy you a drink ;-). 
Was good to catch up with a few old faces, however briefly, as well as meet a few new ones.

Cheers
Cam


----------



## technobabble66

^^ +1.
Scheisse! Sorry Mick, huge thanks to you as well for organising the Sod Perc (the good stuff!) and the sod met. Really great of you to whip it up quickly and coincide it with the Case Swap. I owe you a beer or 2!!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Hey Dan that bucket was in the 'food area' landing to the right of the BBQ on the floor last I saw it.
> 
> Ps. That big fat Roma tomato sized chilli you gave me (forgot the name) are AWESOME! Put both in a curry tonight to replace 2x long reds and heaps more heat, heaps more flavour!!! Thanks mate you've inspired me to grow my own, off to the chilli thread I go.


Rocoto Red is that Chilli with black seeds. They are one that wont cross pollinate with anything else too so the seeds are guaranteed purebred etc. The other chillies can cross pollinate so its possible the seeds may be a crossbreed/hybrid. Kinda makes it interesting.

As for the chilli sauces hopefully Idzy's parents like chilli. A token of thanks ha.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I didn't even think to save some of the seeds! I ate them all [emoji23]


----------



## Midnight Brew

Picked up two chilies to hopefully grow up and add to the Aldi plant. Which two have I grabbed?

Also Im guessing its okay to just dry out on a plate and paper towel and wait for the chilli to go papery before I cut open and remove seeds?


----------



## idzy

Danscraftbeer said:


> Rocoto Red is that Chilli with black seeds. They are one that wont cross pollinate with anything else too so the seeds are guaranteed purebred etc. The other chillies can cross pollinate so its possible the seeds may be a crossbreed/hybrid. Kinda makes it interesting.
> 
> As for the chilli sauces hopefully Idzy's parents like chilli. A token of thanks ha.


If anyone wants some of the hottest chilli sauce known to man, aka Danscraft homegrown, let me know, there is a 'lil' bit spare...


----------



## mofox1

TheWiggman said:


> *Lowlights -*
> Stuffed brew controller



Ouch... yours? Still buggered?



TheWiggman said:


> Mofox's 60 min addition of 300g of EKG... at whirlpool



Guaranteed* to be a highlight. Will be the best Vic July Swap beer brewed all 2017**.



TheWiggman said:


> Following DJ into the loo Sunday morning (recommendation for caterers for next swap - air freshener).



Always been a problem.

* Not guaranteed.
** Actually guaranteed.


----------



## TheWiggman

Midnight, left looks to be a naga jolokia and the right a trinidad scorpion hybrid of some sort.
Idzy, I'm up for that sauce jar if you don't want it. PM me and I'll cover postage.
Mofox yes the controller was buggered the next morning. Haven't tested it but I'm guessing it's liquid ingress into the screen. Next swap if we recirc we should either drill a hole in the lid or I'll make up a nice little stainless bracket to stop public servants accidentally letting it drop out when opening the lid for a whiff. Mastersbre... Malt Junkie should have his fancy-arse controller ready by then.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Midnight Brew said:


> Picked up two chilies to hopefully grow up and add to the Aldi plant. Which two have I grabbed?
> 
> Also Im guessing its okay to just dry out on a plate and paper towel and wait for the chilli to go papery before I cut open and remove seeds?
> 
> View attachment 106942


The left definitely looks like Dorset Naga. They get that deeper red color. 
The right must be my K-Mung (Karingal Mongrel crossbred from Bhut Jolokia)
May be best to slice them, open them up or they can take forever to dry out if you dont. You can use the shell and keep the core with seeds attached is best for their health and viability apparently but even just to dry the seeds out loose works too.


----------



## technobabble66

Shouldn't that be K-Mong?


----------



## Danscraftbeer

K-Mung sounds better.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Do you guys wanna hear a potassium joke?

K


----------



## mofox1

Midnight Brew said:


> Do you guys wanna hear a potassium joke?
> 
> K


Na, mate. It's a touch more stable.


----------



## Midnight Brew

mofox1 said:


> Na, mate. It's a touch more stable.


Well played.


----------



## technobabble66

Si, it's more stable


----------



## VP Brewing

He He


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

O=O=O I get it...


----------



## husky

Is there a recipe somewhere for the Sat brew? I paid no attention to what we were brewing and need to work out what yeast to add. I have a US05 cake would that suit? Otherwise I grabbed a bunch of yeast from cam and martin(thanks guys!) that I could look at pitching, what are others using?


----------



## technobabble66

stuff in mash = stout.

I'll be using WLP-022 (Essex) into a series of ales, culminating in using the yeast cake for the swap beer/stout.
I originally got a 022 slant off Cam, so hopefully you grabbed a 022 off him on the night. 
US-05 could def work, but it'll be a little "simple" on the malts, maybe. If you were making a US Stout (e.g.: so Argon/dry hopping the hell out of it with New World hops) the US-05 would well fine.

+1 on the disclosure of the Friday & Saturday night brews!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Good question on the yeast selection. I'll be taking notes.
I cant help but think every different yeast used well will make a different good beer variation other than the color.
I have 40l Dortmunder cubed that needs processing before fermenting this swap brew. 
Grain brewing freedom! for me for some time. 

What about this brew as a Lager? (scooped w-34/70 yeast cake)? Or maybe onto the entire yeast cake at higher temp ~15c. That's the comfort zone ambient wise at the moment.


----------



## droid

Did we talk further about MJ's idea to bring back a bottle or two for the next swap? 150mls per person x 24 = damn that's 3 ltrs ... maybe not


----------



## VP Brewing

I have a cube of this recipe (+10% oats) waiting for yeast right now and have the choice between US-05 slurry and w-34/70 slurry. Crash chilling an APA and a pilsner at the moment. 
Decisions decisions.


----------



## malt junkie

Fridays brew had all the spec listed previously by Martin, plus a kilo of light crystal and and 2.5 of dark crystal. Then we had 1/4 shot ton of munich1 and the balance pale malt. (predominently JW Trad Ale)
Hops
60min 900g something english (25ish ibu)
Flame out 250g cascade flowers, 200g cascade pelletes, 100g simcoe, 100g gallaxy, 100g hallauter.

For anything more info, I defer to my brew assistants, of which there were many (thanks Lads!)and each were suffering varying states of sobriety/intoxication. 

Throw some Us05 or similar at it, it'll be beer. It came out a copper-brown, so any one comping (we know you do) could aim it at American brown.

cheers
MJ


----------



## malt junkie

droid said:


> Did we talk further about MJ's idea to bring back a bottle or two for the next swap? 150mls per person x 24 = damn that's 3 ltrs ... maybe not


I'll bring the taster shot glasses(forgot this swap) so halve that. 2x 750ml should do it easily


----------



## technobabble66

malt junkie said:


> Fridays brew had all the spec listed previously by Martin, plus a kilo of light crystal and and 2.5 of dark crystal. Then we had 1/4 shot ton of munich1 and the balance pale malt. (predominently JW Trad Ale)
> Hops
> 60min 900g something english (25ish ibu)
> Flame out 250g cascade flowers, 200g cascade pelletes, 100g simcoe, 100g gallaxy, 100g hallauter.
> ...


Thanks MJ!
Out of interest, do you (or the Assistants), know roughly the final volume that went into cubes? 
&/or vaguely how many IBUs the flameout addition was intended to contribute. 
From memory there was a refractor reading of 1.076 for the preboil volume, but I've no idea if that was before the sparge hit it. Any vague recollection of OG into the cube?


----------



## TheWiggman

I've got some WLP085 spinning up on the stir plate as we speak, got it off Martin and never tried it before. There's little info on it out there but the description seems favourable. 
US or lager yeasts? I reckon you'd be doing such a complex brew like this a disservice. English yeasts throw that classic character which pairs equally with English hops and malt, all of which should be showcased in this beer. It's all been said before. But that's my opinion, mix it up and we'll see the differences at the next swap.


----------



## technobabble66

^^+1
I'll probably ferment out mine as part of a 022 (Essex) run:
Bitter->Red->Mongrel->Porter->Stout. 
Though given the amount of U.S. hops in the mongrel it might get a separate FV. Maybe. Probably not 'cause I'll be too lazy. But I'll think about it. 

Some guy [emoji57] keeps banging on at these Swaps about how good 022 is, so I thought I might as well give it a run for its money.


----------



## malt junkie

Dogs breakfast final volume in the kettle I think Husky said earlier in the thread was 511L(no temp adjust)@1076, Pre boil was 1068/9. We lost 20-30L to hops and trub, ibu on the wirlpool NFI , it just smelled fine!! And I'm trying to remember if some mosaic went in there too. With trub and temp adjustment I'd ball park 450L into cubes.


----------



## VP Brewing

I reckon I'll hold off and put an order in on Monday. Got all the gear for starters but hate doing them so only really use dry yeast. 
I do have Wyeast 1335 and 1275 frozen but have had a couple off bad experiences with frozen yeasts where they have made the beer taste like shit so they can stay in the chest freezer for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Mardoo

technobabble66 said:


> Some guy [emoji57] keeps banging on at these Swaps about how good 022 is, so I thought I might as well give it a run for its money.



Is that the yeast that gives said guy plentiful farts?


----------



## MartinOC

malt junkie said:


> Fridays brew had all the spec listed previously by Martin, plus a kilo of light crystal and and 2.5 of dark crystal. Then we had 1/4 shot ton of munich1 and the balance pale malt. (predominently JW Trad Ale)
> Hops
> 60min 900g something english (25ish ibu)
> Flame out 250g cascade flowers, 200g cascade pelletes, 100g simcoe, 100g gallaxy, 100g hallauter.
> 
> For anything more info, I defer to my brew assistants, of which there were many (thanks Lads!)and each were suffering varying states of sobriety/intoxication.
> 
> Throw some Us05 or similar at it, it'll be beer. It came out a copper-brown, so any one comping (we know you do) could aim it at American brown.
> 
> cheers
> MJ



Bittering was 900g of 2015 crop Stirling. Originally 8.4%, but I "thumbed" 7% for this batch (how's that Yob?).

Adam, I'll happily take a jar of Dan's liquid fire off you if there's still some left & if Dan wants some $'s, will organise directly with him.

Without going into exquisite detail, thanks to everyone who contributed over the weekend. It couldn't have happened without the usual massive team effort. There's a couple of personal exceptions:

Wayne - Quiet achiever. LOVE your work, man. You're an absolute brick with these things.

Wiggas - Thanks for turning a blind-eye to the fact that I sat on your export stout all weekend once I'd homed-in on the the ONE beer I found I wanted to drink all weekend. 'Hope I didn't blow the keg a "nursed" half-glass at a time.


----------



## Shortybronx

Hey guys a bit late on the thanks but that night was awesome. Still recon im in recovery. To many awesome beers i just had to try them all 5 times. The dedication you guys have to your craft is insane.


----------



## technobabble66

Mardoo said:


> Is that the yeast that gives said guy plentiful farts?


Could be. Or it could be from the lentils.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

They are the stats I took during dogs breaky brew, actual numbers.


----------



## malt junkie

DJ, the OG you have there was pre boil gravity, we didn't calc an end of boil, we didn't know the boil off rate


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Easy fixed if someone measures before pitching


----------



## technobabble66

Do you know how long you boiled it for?


----------



## malt junkie

60 min boil, 9% boil off.


----------



## laxation

How did you guys prepare your kegs when you brought them to the swap?

Do you just carbonate to regular pressure and then lower the PSI for serving (so it doesn't go nuts out of the shorter line)?


----------



## TheWiggman

Spot on


----------



## TheWiggman

I know you've all been _dying_ to know what happened to my brew controller and why it stopped working on the swap. Grab a chair and gather round...
Firstly who spilt half a cup of wort in my brew container? The container was lined with mould and fungus, half the gear was coated in mould and the controller was the worst of the lot. Took me a good 1.5h to wash it all with detergent and I hope I never have to scrape mould off the heatsink fins again. I had to throw a bit of gear out in the process, was not expecting that.
Anyway I cracked open the controller and not a single drop or wort made it inside - score, +1 for me and pedantic fitting. The screen was untouched. I noted the screen was dim and flickered so checked the voltages. The 5V terminal on the Arduino was 2.9V, which as you could imagine is not ideal. I changed it with a repaired spare (a diode had fried on it previously and I'd dodgily replaced, it wouldn't power via USB but still had the original program) and viola! Success. Powered up straight away with the screen bright as ever. No sooner had I dusted my hands when the screen went white and smoke escaped from the Arduino thanks to another faulty voltage regulator.
FML.


----------



## malt junkie

TheWiggman said:


> I know you've all been _dying_ to know what happened to my brew controller and why it stopped working on the swap. Grab a chair and gather round...
> Firstly who spilt half a cup of wort in my brew container? The container was lined with mould and fungus, half the gear was coated in mould and the controller was the worst of the lot. Took me a good 1.5h to wash it all with detergent and I hope I never have to scrape mould off the heatsink fins again. I had to throw a bit of gear out in the process, was not expecting that.
> Anyway I cracked open the controller and not a single drop or wort made it inside - score, +1 for me and pedantic fitting. The screen was untouched. I noted the screen was dim and flickered so checked the voltages. The 5V terminal on the Arduino was 2.9V, which as you could imagine is not ideal. I changed it with a repaired spare (a diode had fried on it previously and I'd dodgily replaced, it wouldn't power via USB but still had the original program) and viola! Success. Powered up straight away with the screen bright as ever. No sooner had I dusted my hands when the screen went white and smoke escaped from the Arduino thanks to another faulty voltage regulator.
> FML.


I have 3 or 4 spares with no plans could pop one in the post this arvo! call it reward for effort.


----------



## mofox1

TheWiggman said:


> I know you've all been _dying_ to know what happened to my brew controller and why it stopped working on the swap. Grab a chair and gather round...
> Firstly who spilt half a cup of wort in my brew container? The container was lined with mould and fungus, half the gear was coated in mould and the controller was the worst of the lot. Took me a good 1.5h to wash it all with detergent and I hope I never have to scrape mould off the heatsink fins again. I had to throw a bit of gear out in the process, was not expecting that.
> Anyway I cracked open the controller and not a single drop or wort made it inside - score, +1 for me and pedantic fitting. The screen was untouched. I noted the screen was dim and flickered so checked the voltages. The 5V terminal on the Arduino was 2.9V, which as you could imagine is not ideal. I changed it with a repaired spare (a diode had fried on it previously and I'd dodgily replaced, it wouldn't power via USB but still had the original program) and viola! Success. Powered up straight away with the screen bright as ever. No sooner had I dusted my hands when the screen went white and smoke escaped from the Arduino thanks to another faulty voltage regulator.
> FML.


Wooho.. d'oh!


----------



## TheWiggman

Arduino Nano malt junkie? Would be stellar if you could. I have 3 in the mail coming from NT and will order a 12 > 5V converter as well to do away with Arduino regulator issues. Apparently this is a common fault.


----------



## malt junkie

Bugger! The one I don't have! Feel for you, waiting for post has been a 6month nightmare.


----------



## TheWiggman

STC-1000 this weekend it is. No TFT display and step programming, the struggles of life.


----------



## MartinOC

First-world problem, eh?

Sorry to hear your gear got damaged on the weekend. 'Didn't even know about it, or we could've passed the hat around for you.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Then we found those alligator clamps on the fence the next morning that would have been the easy safeguard for that trap,
of opening the lid of the mash tun and that heavy ended recalculation hose that falls out onto the electronics, oops... 
People unnecessarily cursing themselves for having too many drinks but prevention is better than a cure. In hindsight hah.. 
Just a friendly comment from an observer. It wasn't me!


----------



## TheWiggman

Nah wasn't damaged from the weekend Martin, these counterfeit Arduino units are notoriously temperamental. My gear definitely got doused by that sweet sweet wort and I think I might have even done it myself once. It was an accident waiting to happen so I'll bend up some brackets next time. The mould however, I'm probably as much to blame because crap was everything on that pool area sticky.
Alligator clips would have been very welcome.

Anyone else brewed the swap brew? I didn't check the OG but the brew has stalled at 1.025 after about 10 days.


----------



## mofox1

Pitched mine on Friday, was at 1.020 after a few days, haven't checked since.

Was with a butt load of yeasties tho.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Ok. I think I might give it my new found friend yeasty M42 for this heavy bugger then. High attenuation.
Chewed through my latest stout in 3 days.
Should be fermenting the 40lt swap brew in the next week hopefully.


----------



## malt junkie

Have the swap brew 5 days in, though haven't checked gravity. Has anyone got the DB brew on some yeast?


----------



## laxation

How much of the sod perc and met are you supposed to use (for kegs, fermenters etc)?
1tbs/10L?

I've been using it for everything this week... bloody fantastic stuff. Put it on some mould spots on the kitchen silicone that nothing else could remove and it got rid of it in a day.
Even spilt some on the floor and now the grout is clean


----------



## TheWiggman

For a PBW-alike go 3:1 sodium percarbonate:sodium metasilicate. I've found 30g/1.7l (a capful of sodium perc and a boiled jug of water) excellent for a single fermenter, keg or cube. 

My brew has sat at 1.024 now and doesn't look to be going anywhere. It tastes good but 1.024 feels high. I used WLP085 English Ale Blend and spun up a 2.5l starter, given the O2 and nutrient treatment so I don't think it's an underpitch. Does anyone know the measured OG?
I'm thinking I'll keg and bottle the rest with minimal priming sugar, if it does want to drop further it'll have plenty of time to do so safely in the keg.


----------



## malt junkie

Great for Erlenmeyer flasks, 3L 2 tsp perc/1tsp met; bright shiny clean.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I go with 1tbs perc to 1tsp met per 5L of water (worked this out previously as 5g/L as per PBW instructions) as it's easy to remember and I have the spoons living in the containers, I use that for everything kegs, lines, kettle, mash tun, RIMS and have no issues with stubborn dirt! Haven't tried it on kitchen or bathroom silicone will give it a crack cheers! Reckon it poses any issues for marble tiles?


----------



## TheWiggman

FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...
I got my new Nano's in the mail and long story short, the temp sensor was at fault and fried another Nano. And no, not the sensor we were dipping into the mash to measure the bed temp. FML, but after some faffing about at least the controller's ready for a brew tomorrow.


----------



## technobabble66

Wow. That sucks a huge amount. I reckon you must've looked about as angry as Chris Scott after a 46 point loss at the Cattery, as the whisp of smoke emerged from the nano. [emoji51][emoji35]
Commiserations.


----------



## TheWiggman

Transferred the swap brew last night, got tar?


----------



## mofox1

TheWiggman said:


> Transferred the swap brew last night, got tar?
> View attachment 107499


Gedditinya. Your doing better than me, mine has been cold crashing for a week.... Just haven't had the time to transfer.

What did yours finish at? Mine was still at 1.020 after a full week after hitting that as a FG. Only took three/four days to get there though.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I was about to ask where you can buy cool black silicon hose [emoji23]


----------



## Midnight Brew

Pitched the swap stout on the 2nd and on the 5th it was @1.022, bumped up to 20C and now it's sitting at 1.018. Wyeast 1768 ESB 2nd generation = beast.

I wonder if this one will put the devil in me.


----------



## TheWiggman

Mine finished at 1.024 according to my hydrometer and didn't want to budge from there. One day I might try WLP085 again, maybe this particular vial needed more get-up-and-go or there wasn't enough life in it. It certainly did ferment, sadly unlike MB's free frozen vial. Ed: one thing I will say is this yeast packed down hard on the bottom of the fermenter after about 18 days it, I could tip the whole thing and only left about 100ml without sucking yeast through. I didn't cold crash, just left the crappy weather to do its thing in the garage.
What was the OG? Did Danny say 1.071? Mick mentioned 1.076 pre-boil so it seems big, a 1.024 finish may not be that bad.


----------



## technobabble66

MartinOC said:


> 'Can't find the 2017 Xmas in July recipe thread (if there is one?), so I'm chucking this up here.
> 
> This is NOT a recipe, just a listing of what I've got available to go into the "Dog's Breakfast" Friday night brew mayhem.
> 
> Malt Junkie, you offered to take-on the mantle of Head Brewer on this one, so here's the bad news......:
> 
> 5.66 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC)
> 5.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC)
> 3.10 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)
> 2.00 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (5.0 EBC)
> 1.50 kg Caramalt Malt - 35L (Bairds) (69.0 EBC)
> 1.20 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC)
> 1.00 kg Gladfield Ale Malt (6.0 EBC)
> 1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC)
> 1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC)
> 0.90 kg Gladfield Munich Malt (15.5 EBC)
> 0.90 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC)
> 0.64 kg Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (847.1 EBC)
> 0.50 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC)
> 0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 65L (Bairds) (128.1 EBC)
> 0.50 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC)
> 0.50 kg Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (19.7 EBC)
> 0.50 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC)
> 0.41 kg Pale Ale Malt (Bairds) (4.9 EBC)
> 0.36 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)
> 0.27 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC)
> 0.26 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (1083.5 EBC)
> 0.20 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC)
> 0.19 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC)
> 
> I've got other stuff at CB that I've yet to even collate, but can all be added to the Mongrel.



Just out of interest, is this the list of spec's that went into the mongrel brew? (plus the Light crystal, dark crystal, Munich & Pale Ale MJ mentioned in post #700).
If so, that is an impressive list of malts!


----------



## malt junkie

Yes .... and it's about to meet some yeast, I'll store some bottles for Xmas swap and the following couple of swaps we can find out where it goes.


----------



## TheWiggman

Speaking of swaps does anyone have beer #1 from idzy? I didn't get one.


----------



## MartinOC

technobabble66 said:


> Just out of interest, is this the list of spec's that went into the mongrel brew? (plus the Light crystal, dark crystal, Munich & Pale Ale MJ mentioned in post #700).
> If so, that is an impressive list of malts!



I think there was probably more than that, but don't quote me. MJ was wearing the "Don't **** With Me" vest on that one


----------



## droid

TheWiggman said:


> Speaking of swaps does anyone have beer #1 from idzy? I didn't get one.


no, didn't get one either


----------



## droid

Right well I've just racked off a Golden Strong that was at 1072 OG. 
I fermented it with 3787 and 3724
The case-swap beer has gone directly onto that cake and I'll give it the same temperature treatment as the Golden Strong.
Prolly use WLP500 in the bottle or cellar temp keg at the end to carbonate.
Could be real good - could be just plain wrong.

My OG reading was 1.076 btw


----------



## malt junkie

droid said:


> Right well I've just racked off a Golden Strong that was at 1072 OG.
> I fermented it with 3787 and 3724
> The case-swap beer has gone directly onto that cake and I'll give it the same temperature treatment as the Golden Strong.
> Prolly use WLP500 in the bottle or cellar temp keg at the end to carbonate.
> Could be real good - could be just plain wrong.
> 
> My OG reading was 1.076 btw


The OG for the Mongrel? or the stout?


----------



## droid

Sorry MJ the Stout.


----------



## laxation

I'll be finally getting around to brewing the case swap beer next - what yeasts do you recommend?
I have WLP085 and WLP545 - if both of those are suitable I can do one of each


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Sounds like a good idea to to one of both Lax. They both look suitable. Save a few for the xmas swap.


----------



## TheWiggman

They're both very different strains, one Belgian and the other English. I used the WLP085 and considering there is SFA info about it on the forum or in general I'm guessing you grabbed it from Martin. Mine only got down to 1.024 so I'd be curious to see how you go with it. The Belgian Strong yeast will give a very different character. Not suited to this brew in my opinion but having never used it who knows? The idea of a Belgian stout intrigues me.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Bottled the case swap stout last night. 25 long necks was a good run. A few bottles for Xmas swap and the rest for aging, can't wait to compare these over the next few years.


----------



## laxation

TheWiggman said:


> They're both very different strains, one Belgian and the other English. I used the WLP085 and considering there is SFA info about it on the forum or in general I'm guessing you grabbed it from Martin. Mine only got down to 1.024 so I'd be curious to see how you go with it. The Belgian Strong yeast will give a very different character. Not suited to this brew in my opinion but having never used it who knows? The idea of a Belgian stout intrigues me.


Yep, got them both from Martin. I'll keep you posted how it goes.

How big was the starter you used for the 085? Both the yeasts are getting on a bit, so I figure I'd need at least 2L...


----------



## TheWiggman

I went 2.5l, single step with yeast nutrient and O2 on a stir plate. Took about 4 days to ferment out.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Hey Wiggman do you scale your oxygen dosing based on volume/gravity for starters? Ie. if I do 0.5L/min for 1.5 mins for a 1.048 22L batch, I should do 0.1 L/min for 20 seconds for a 1L if 1.048 but if a 1.037 starter trim it back to 15 seconds? Is that logic sound?


----------



## TheWiggman

Considering I don't have a DO meter I go largely by feel as you suggest, and I reckon the logic is sound. I still go 0.8l/min but only for about 15 seconds. My logic is amount of O2 required is proportional to the volume and OG.
0.8 l/sec for 60 secs = 0.8l for 23l of 1.050 wort (general recommendation gleaned from the internet, 0.8 is a good flow without causing surface bubbling)
approximately 1l O2 to 29l of wort
Scale to 2.5 litres, only require 0.09l
At 0.8l/sec, only need 5 secs

So if I back it off to 0.5 l/sec to prevent too much bubbling 10 seconds is ample.

I _think_ it's more important to have to O2 in the headspace of the flask moreso than in the wort because typically the wort is still pretty warm so won't dissolve much like it would in a chilled lager. If I were you I wouldn't' split hairs over 15 or 20 seconds, a few cents of wasted O2 is better than not enough.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Where'd your general recommendation come from as the one I found was 0.5L/min for 1.5 mins for 1.050 wort 23L?

I realised my previous flow based on people on here was for 2 mins at 1.5L/min which was high and definitely bubbled up the surface of the wort (plus caused heaps of foam and mess)


----------



## TheWiggman

Can't find exactly on the forum in work time but enough searching mentions Jamil's Yeast book saying 60-90 secs at 1 litre/min is adequate for most brews. I go 60 secs for lagers where I only keg (thus 19l), up to 2 mins for strong beers. I mention 0.8 l/min because beyond that I get bubbling with my setup. There are of course a lot of variables. Who would have thought?!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Cheers mate yeah think the yeast book is a great guide. I will see how this next starter step I do likes some O2!

Side note that Mexican lager yeast is ticking away (floccy one) and exhibited nothing odd in the starter taste/smell


----------



## technobabble66

Soooooo, ... does ANYONE have the OG for the Mongrel brew??

My Red Ale on the 022 yeast cake is done, so i need to decide whether to go with the Mongrel next or the Porter (OG of Porter is probably a fair bit lower, but being darker i'd prefer to ferment that after the Mongrel, dependent on how big the Mongrel OG is, of course).

I'm especially looking at you, Mofox! 


mofox1 said:


> Case swap "dogs breakfast" brew....


----------



## mofox1

technobabble66 said:


> I'm especially looking at you, Mofox!



Whaaaht... Nah-uh, I'm gonna jump out of the way so fast you'll get whiplash trying to follow me.

Jonny mentioned the OG of the stout was 1.076, I think the Mongrel was similar? FWIW I went Mongrel -> (Stout + a house pale), but I diluted the mongrel down from 16L to 19L.


----------



## malt junkie

Yep they was the same. Mongrel brew 1076 og.


----------



## technobabble66

Cheers. I saw the stout was 1.076, but couldn't find anything on the mongrel OG. 
Looks like I might go the porter next [emoji57]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Brown satin FTW!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

So the Saturday night brew. My OG read 1.074. FG I got 1.018. Pressure fermented with M42. No kegs free yet I'm chilling it down until I get to to transfer. Its down to 13c now and tastes very dark chocolatey. 
Dont yu love it when its good at this stage you know its gonna be so much better in the long run.


----------



## malt junkie

I have the mongrel in the conical ATM but this latest drop in temp has stopped it cold 1036. The heat pad has been going non stop for three days the chamber is at 14.5 and falling, shed temp is at 7c @1800, going to steal a 2400w fan heater back from my son the next town over and probably grab some 05 to get her home.


----------



## Midnight Brew

I clocked the stout in at 1077/78 down to 1018 with 1768 ESB, bottled and is the first beer in years to get the loving warmth of my bedroom in winter to carb up. 

MJ what yeast is the mongrel on?


----------



## malt junkie

Spun up your house strain for what I considered a double batch, took off well but the cold snap has me stuffed. It's in a 60L (working volume) conical so little chance of just rousing. I'll do a yeast/trub dump this arv, raise the temp with said heater and pitch an 05 starter come morning. Ferment chamber @11c this morning, tomorrow is supposed to be colder. My plan was to bottle this batch, second batch I was going to dilute and add simple sugars (for 1055) and pitch WLP059(Melbourne).

Come on Summer!

ED: From what Mofox was saying I may need to dry hop the hell out of it!!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Danscraftbeer said:


> So the Saturday night brew. My OG read 1.074. FG I got 1.018. Pressure fermented with M42. No kegs free yet I'm chilling it down until I get to to transfer. Its down to 13c now and tastes very dark chocolatey.
> Dont yu love it when its good at this stage you know its gonna be so much better in the long run.




Here it is. Full blown Liquid Dark Chocolate. Like the darkest most pungent of Dark Chocolate in a glass. Its so chocolate flavor forward I cant give any other description really it practically masks over any alcohol flavor too. Yummo! Dangerously Moorishly delicious.
The flavor and aroma that I called hayish that was there in the mash and all the way through the process seems to have diminished although a tad of that aroma is left. (must be a grain that I'm not familiar with)
This glass is from a mini keg holding the excess left after filling two cornies.
One Cornie as is.
One Cornie with 60g of Whisky soaked French Oak blocks.
I'll bring samples of both to the xmas swap.


----------



## homebrewnewb

jeessus do you have to beat back into the glass with a spoon or what?


----------



## technobabble66

Finally got to pitch the Mongrel Brew onto the WLP-022 yeast cake i've got going (this'll be the 4th batch onto it - it's a beast & seems to be hitting ~78% attenuation! (Cam, wtf!?!)).

For the record, i also got OG=1.076.

So i also finally got around to throwing together some sort of guesstimate for the recipe into a spreadsheet.
I basically just decided to summarise the various malts into mainly Ale malt (83.5%), plus some Munich (10%), Med Xtal (5%), & Choc (1.5%) (all adding up to hit 1.076).
The hops i estimated to be ~1/20th of the amounts reported (not sure what the cubed volume ended up being, but i'm guessing it was ~20x20Ls (Fwiw, mine had ~18-19L in it, so i'm hoping that helps cover a fudge factor in the estimate if i'm a little under)). So that basically came out to, per 21L, 40g EKG @60mins, then 20g Cascade + 5g each of Simcoe, Galaxy, & Hallertauer all @30mins (estimating for whirlpool time plus a little cube time).
These specs come out to be roughly OG=1.076, FG=1.017, IBU=42, EBC=39, alc%=8.0 (all for 75% attenuation).

FWIW, this actually is bang on for the specs of an English Old Ale, whereas it massively overshoots the strength of an American Brown (though diluted, it'll also be bang on for a US Brown).
I point that out simply to suggest 2 ways we could look at this beer. I can see why MJ's suggesting an American Brown, as it fits in the general flavour components, especially the use of the US hops.
A minor point is that the amount represented in each cube is actually pretty small, so i'll be keen to see how the final flavour ends up - whether the fruity/citrus hops are prominently detectable or if they're very subtle. If it's subtle then the Old Ale option might be worth considering.
TBH, I was intending to dry hop the bejesus out of this with Simcoe & Citra to go down the US Brown/IPA path. However, realising it fits some aspects of an Old Ale i'll also consider either leaving as is or using some EKG dry hopped.

2c

View attachment 108018

EDIT: can't seem to open image on laptop, but should work on phone


----------



## technobabble66

Lol. Having done all those fancy calculations, on tasting an hydro sample, i'd say it's definitely a little more bitter than 42 IBUs. more like 50 or 60 at least, at a guess. Maybe it's just a few polyphenols etc the beasties can get rid of during the fermentation, then it'll settle down. Maybe i can do an IPA after all 

Also, over the last hour the yeast seems to have knocked off ~6 points already, while at 16°C. Crazy! 
Cam, wtf yeast have you given me?!


----------



## MartinOC

It's about what I expected (without all the technobabble)..


----------



## MartinOC

PS:



malt junkie said:


> it'll be beer.



What he said


----------



## technobabble66

Just for those of us out there who like numbers. 

It'll make great beer!


----------



## MartinOC

Stu, I'm fluent in English & can hold my own in a French conversation. I also have a smattering of German, Gaelic, Arabic, Hebrew, Bahasa, Latin & Pidgin.

I can order a beer in several different languages.... 

I'm thankful for folks like you who can do the numbers, 'cos my eyes just glaze-over when it comes to figures.


----------



## malt junkie

I got down to 1018 and threw 30g (1G/L) of each simcoe, fortnight, and mossaic. I'll rack tomorrow (day 3 of dry hop) to secondary and throw a second round of the same. My other thought was I may need to gel this as there were no finings at all and I forgot to strain into the fermenter so lots of flower bits everywhere. 

So do I gel before second dry hop?


----------



## Mardoo

technobabble66 said:


> FWIW, this actually is bang on for the specs of an English Old Ale, whereas it massively overshoots the strength of an American Brown (though diluted, it'll also be bang on for a US Brown).


Is this a case of helping the data fit the results???  Stu, really


----------



## malt junkie

Too tired to go searching but I'm sure when I originally mentioned the word STYLE Martin fell off his chair and responded "Forget Style!" 

But hey throw enough base and every spec malt known to man in a tun and I'm sure we can pin the result to a BJCP clasification with the right yeast and a little tweak!


----------



## technobabble66

Mardoo said:


> Is this a case of helping the data fit the results???  Stu, really



No, honest!
I chucked in the malt just to hit 1.076, then went off the amounts of hops reported, THEN wondered wtf fits roughly those specs. Lo and behold, ye Olde Ale-e!
It was just when I tasted the hydro sample it seemed like maybe my guesstimate was a little loose. 

Yes, MOC was very adamant about fornicating styles. (As opposed to fornicating with style [emoji6]). 
I'm happy to go with the thumb and make shit up, but I also like to balance with a little comparison to a style [emoji41]


----------



## malt junkie

This has me thinking evil plans for next winter @ Droids


----------



## technobabble66

MartinOC said:


> Stu, I'm fluent in English & can hold my own in a French conversation. I also have a smattering of German, Gaelic, Arabic, Hebrew, Bahasa, Latin & Pidgin.
> 
> I can order a beer in several different languages....
> 
> I'm thankful for folks like you who can do the numbers, 'cos my eyes just glaze-over when it comes to figures.



No wukkas, dude. [emoji1] It was definitely not meant to be a brain measuring exercise. I just did the numbers for my own sake, then thought wtf I'll chuck it into the thread in case anyone else is interested. 
Probably more comfort for me to do the numbers as I don't quite have the level of experience that you and MJ do [emoji6]


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Style: Vic Brew 
Infinite versions of the original brew. 
Brewed in Victoria.


----------



## TheWiggman

I didn't get any of this but if I did I'd probably pitch a lager, English, US, Cooper's kit and Belgian yeast in the spirit of the brew.


----------



## malt junkie

TheWiggman said:


> I didn't get any of this but if I did I'd probably pitch a lager, English, US, Cooper's kit and Belgian yeast in the spirit of the brew.


All in one starter?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

You guys lost me at fornicating with thumbs...


----------



## mofox1

Don't forget to rehydrate 2/3 of the yeast and use a drop of olive oil.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Infinite versions of the original brew.
Brewed in Victoria.
With passion and glory of experience and view.

Apologies,


----------



## technobabble66

mofox1 said:


> Don't forget to rehydrate 2/3 of the yeast and use a drop of olive oil.


And don't forget the H2O2!

Hydrogen peroxide FTW!
[emoji15]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL




----------



## Mardoo

I am old now. I do not understand this.


----------



## Curly79

malt junkie said:


> This has me thinking evil plans for next winter @ Droids


Has Droids been locked in for next year? Can't find the thread?


----------



## husky

Yep, Eagle Point July 2018.


----------



## Nullnvoid

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?threads/Vic-2018-Xmas-in-July-Case-Swap.95641/

You are even down on the list Curly


----------



## Midnight Brew

technobabble66 said:


> Also, over the last hour the yeast seems to have knocked off ~6 points already, while at 16°C. Crazy!
> Cam, wtf yeast have you given me?!



She's a great performer! Are you pitching cakes or top cropping?


----------



## technobabble66

Cakes, baby!
Yeast cakes, FTW!! [emoji1]


----------



## Midnight Brew

technobabble66 said:


> Cakes, baby!
> Yeast cakes, FTW!! [emoji1]


Don't fear the top crop either, the healthiest most active yeast roaring to go. Top cropped yeast is almost unchanged and according to most texts can be used over and over and over, go method to use when you get the yeast to where you like it.


----------



## droid

just did a gravity reading on the mofox stout = 1.014

I put it on a golden strong yeast cake which was a blend of two belgians, one being a trappist and the other a belgian saison, I took it up to 26dC after a week or so for a few days.

The flavour is nice it has a definite Belgian character that drops away as the roast comes along. Could be interesting.


----------



## laxation

When you guys use the yeast cake, do you do anything to it, or just chuck the new wort right on top?


----------



## mofox1

laxation said:


> When you guys use the yeast cake, do you do anything to it, or just chuck the new wort right on top?


Serenade it? Deep HDPE massage around the base of the FV?...

Or just chuck the new wort right on top. Works too.

One thing to note is that using the whole cake is a *lot* of yeast. Useful for stepping up to a much bigger OG, vol, or both, but going to the same OG & vol as the first batch is a massive over-pitch. Usually a cup or two of the slurry will do for a re-pitch into similar wort & vol.


----------



## droid

^word
Hey I just ordered some WLP 500 monastery so will transfer beer to keg with some light candi syrup and the yeast, put me dooveelacker PSI venting thing on and let it go. Was thinking 12 psi as the relief set point?? It will be cellar temp..?


----------



## technobabble66

My Mongrel has been going for 4 days on a WLP-022 (Essex Ale) yeast cake, set to 18°C for the first 2 days, then 19°C for last 2.
Already down to  SG=1.014.
Tasting mighty fine.
Thinking i'll go down the (D)IPA path & hop the bejesus out of it.
I'll wait for the yeast to finish & drop a little first to get a better taste for it before deciding; but it's tasting more like an IPA base than an Old Ale.
... Though maybe i'll look at splitting some off & minikegging it with an EKG keg-hop when i transfer the majority to the 2nd FV for CC-ing & dry hopping.



PS: (@laxation), this was drained straight onto the 022 yeast cake after it'd chewed through 3 previous beers.
I generally haven't worried about the overpitching thing as i do tend to slowly ascend in OG of the consecutive beers and i'm normally keen to the cleaner drier finish the consecutive full-cake pitches produce. The reasoning i adhere to is based on the idea that most of the flavour components from a yeast develop in the first 24hrs from the reproduction of the yeast, not from the actual fermentation phase itself. So if you want a lot of flavour from the yeast, it's best to under pitch (as Mofox mentioned). Similarly, if you want less, then a higher pitch is better. Also, stress can encourage the formation of flavour compounds, both good and bad, so other factors like temperature, nutrients, etc can come into play. So it can depend on whether you want lots, some, a little or no flavour impact from your yeast as to what is best in those parameters for each beer.
Given this is an English yeast and i'm keen to get a some flavour/aroma elements from it, i'd maybe consider a reduced yeast size &/or ferment a little higher in temp. OTOH, as this is a super strong beer, i generally find the treatment to get some esters going in a lower strength beer produces too much in a bigger beer - either there's too much ester production or simply in such a big beer the "regular" amount of esters become too cloying. So basically i decided i wanted a cleaner fermentation and the yeasties would still reproduce a little given the significant step up in OG, so i went with keeping the yeast cake as is & fermenting at 18°C. Which luckily coincided with my laziness to just think **** it and empty the cube straight onto it.
The other info i keep in mind is that i've read a few threads on here where some of the more experienced and respected brewers have stated they basically have never had problems with overpitching. Sorry, that's a pretty lame bit of evidence & justification, but i don't have it bookmarked, etc.



PPS: found this from my notes when a started brewing back in 2012, maybe it'll help someone:

*Yeast Info *
from video: !

White Labs (Neva Parker presenting)

Lower pitching rate/amount = higher growth rate (ie: more proliferation/multiplying of yeast cells. Because the small # of cells need to multiply like crazy in the large wort mass, whereas a high pitch rate means there's already lots of cells, so less growth/proliferation is required)

So "Growth Rate" is the same as "proliferation rate"

Higher O2 levels => higher growth rate
Higher growth rate => higher level of metabolic activity overall in wort.
Higher Metabolic Activity => higher (yeast) flavour byproducts (esters, fusels)
Higher OG => higher metabolic byproducts (fusels, esters)
Higher temp => higher esters & fusels

Esters are produced via acetylCoA in the non-growth phase. AcetylCoA is used in growth, then when growth stops it diverted towards ester production.
Most flavour compounds are produced in the first 48hrs (after growth phase?). After that, the yeast is generally "cleaning up" diacetyls & acetylaldehydes, etc.

~8-10ppm O2 = optimum for yeast growth. Results in lower FG, better metabolic activity.
Can take ~20min w an airstone & aquarium air pump

So,
High pitching rate -> Low acetylaldehyde, low fusels, high esters
High O2 -> High acetylaldehyde, high fusels, low esters.

*Under pitching = strong yeast flavour produced. 
Over-pitching = v clean, reduced yeast flavour.*

*Nutrients*
Nitrogen - generally not needed unless using many adjuncts. Can use DAP to give nitrogen
Zinc - Dead yeast or zinc sulfate. Zn is used in an enzyme to convert acetylaldehyde to ethanol. Can generally be important/insufficient***
Other Minerals - Mg, etc. Generally not needed

*Neva's fav yeasts:*
WL020 - amber ale yeast
Edinburgh? - v versatile
Platinum, 510 - Belgium strain, clean, low ester, tart acidic finish.

White Labs = 1.5-2 billion cells per vial.


EDIT: NB: ~10mins in Neva starts talking about those factors affecting yeast, ~18:30 she summarises these points and explains how acetylaldehyde, fusels and esters are affected.
FWIW, my explanation at the start is a little wrong - fusel and ester production is somewhat inversely related for pitching rate & O2.


----------



## laxation

Thanks for that, great info. 

Bit confused by higher O2 = more fusels though... I thought aerating the wort reduced them?

If going straight on top of the cake, do you still aerate the wort (with a paint mixer on a drill) or does the yeast not appreciate/need that?


----------



## technobabble66

Definitely aerate the wort. Helps reinvigorate the yeast, and generally there'll be a little growth (replacing dead yeasties, etc) anyway.

Yeah, i know what you mean, re: O2 aiding more fusels.
Watch the video in the link. I'm 99% certain i've transcribed it correctly, partly because it sounded counter-intuitive to me at the time as well. 
I think MHB or Lyrebird might've partially covered this (LC, i think) - the oxygen actually is primarily involved in formation of cell wall components (sterols?) that greatly aid the resilience/health of the yeast as they progress through the fermentation and have to deal with increasing levels of alcohol (which is generally toxic to living cells, yeast is just able to tolerate it to some extent (and so uses it to out-compete other organisms)).
Linked to this is that the state of health of the yeast can alter the _type_ of esters/fusels being produced. The idea being that the healthier the yeast, the more desirable the esters/fusels being produced, and vice versa. So the "unclean" elements are (partially) from undesirable fusels (i.e.: not just all fusels).
So through this aspect, the O2 does encourage growth and hence produces more fusels, but at the same time the yeast is healthier so the fusels produced are the more desirable ones.
(NB: i _believe_ this is the way it works ).
This then combines with those other factors, e.g.: temp/nutrient/underpitch, to result in the overall quality & volume of production of yeast derived flavour/aroma compounds.


----------



## Midnight Brew

technobabble66 said:


> e
> .
> 
> White Labs = 1.5-2 billion cells per vial.



1.5-3 billion cells per ml. Each vial/pack is made to contain over 100 billion cells. Wyeast is different again but used to be 25ml of yeast with the rest being the smack-able pack, so 4 billion cells per ml.*

Great summary of the video by the way

*been a while since I have had to purchase yeast. Freezing rocks.


----------



## TheWiggman

Midnight Brew said:


> 1.5-3 billion cells per ml. Each vial/pack is made to contain over 100 billion vials.



Over 100 billion cells


----------



## malt junkie

TheWiggman said:


> Over 100 billion cells


Take it easy on him, probably only halfway through the first coffee, we all know it's 3 cups (buckets in my case) to start!


----------



## technobabble66

Mongrel now down to 1.008 
I think that means the WLP-022 is hitting ~84% attenuation 
Tastes great at the moment straight out of the FV. Hopefully it's finished - I'll be a little concerned if it drops any further!


----------



## Midnight Brew

Beast! I don't think its go that far if you top crop, unless a low mash temp was used.


----------



## TheWiggman

Thick tan crema-like head and not exactly jet black, more deep auburn with dark red up against the light but still very dark. It's inviting to look at [as a stout drinker]. Smells damn good: it's roasty, English, mildy hoppy with a hint of other malt character mixing it up from a cup of charcoal. It's hard to explain but it tastes how it smells. It's well brewed, full in the glass but I wouldn't pick it as 1.023 or whatever it finished at. Bitterness and ABV are well matched in spite of Mofox's late EKG addition. Pleasent, ballsy stout drinking. Still needs a bit of age to shine buts it's a good drop regardless. Not sure what else to say, decent beer and worth the effort. Cheers lads. 
[Go bombers.] - NOT EDITED OUT.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

You need to edit that last bit out.... [emoji12]


----------



## AJ80

Massive thanks to JB for babysitting my cube since the swap. Bottled a pale Aussie lager tonight and dropped the stout directly onto the cake (S-189). Am interested to see how it turns out. Smelled fantastic coming out of the cube.


----------



## laxation

how does a stout turn out on a lager yeast?


----------



## Mardoo

Essentially as a Baltic Porter.

Edit: It would just come out a little cleaner, meaning few esters to deal with, as long as you paid attention to lager yeast fermentation regimes. I myself prefer the ale yeasts on stouts. That said though, I have a few experimental cubes I want to ferment on lager yeast to get a better picture of exactly what the malt bill brings. I may be talking out my ass, but experience and research tell me otherwise. The lower mouth is very persuasive though...


----------



## technobabble66

Fwiw, in my very limited experience, the toasty elements come out more in a lager, especially the harsher astringent elements. 
Again, my experience is limited, so maybe I just haven't tried the right recipes. And maybe the overall strength of the stout will compensate.


----------



## technobabble66

Back to me, 
My Mongrel seems to have stopped at FG=1.006 (!!!). 
Should I be worried about the yeast? 
Looks fine, smells fine. I'm just worried that another bug might've gotten into it. I'm hoping to drain the stout onto the yeastcake tonight or tomorrow.

Edit: the yeast is 4th generation WLP-022. Attenuation is 74-78% I think.

Edit 2: I think that is an apparent attenuation of 92%. Seems pretty suss to me [emoji53]


----------



## Curly79

Kegged my cube of stout tonight. Stalled at 1.020 using Vermont Ale yeast from a two step starter. Smells delicious. Can't wait to try it. Cheers and thanks for the cube![emoji106]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

technobabble66 said:


> Back to me,
> My Mongrel seems to have stopped at FG=1.006 (!!!).
> Should I be worried about the yeast?
> Looks fine, smells fine. I'm just worried that another bug might've gotten into it. I'm hoping to drain the stout onto the yeastcake tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: the yeast is 4th generation WLP-022. Attenuation is 74-78% I think.
> 
> Edit 2: I think that is an apparent attenuation of 92%. Seems pretty suss to me [emoji53]



Maybe my under attenuating yeast walked over to your place and did it?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Ps. While the numbers suggests it's an extraordinary ferment, if it looks and tastes fine it will be fine. Unless being such an old strain only the high attenuating mutants were formed and that's what you grew in the starters? Might be same thing that happened to my Mexican lager. It'd be a shame to have this stout finish so low but you could repair it with some adjuncts perhaps if that did occur? Otherwise got any other sacrificial cubes to try first?


----------



## technobabble66

Mystery solved.
Just cracked a stubby of the Old Gold Brick (an Old Speckled Hen clone) - which is the first beer i did with this yeast cake. 
It's definitely Belgian. Mysterious Belgian yeast.
Probably WLP-530, though could be WLP566 (or if it was already within the slant i got from Cam, then if NFI what it could be - though i assume this isn't the case)
*M%&*#$F%&$^R!!*
******* Belgian yeasts!!!
I really thought i'd nuked my FV sufficiently. Either i hadn't, or i didn't nuke my Erlenmeyer flask properly.
Back to the ******* nuking drawing board! TBH, i'm not sure what i could've done to nuke the FV more, short of getting a new one! Similarly with the Flask. *Sigh* FML. I'll give it another crack after this and see what happens.

Not sure where the Mystery Belgian yeast got in on the act, but somewhere prior to the first beer finishing on the yeast cake the WLP-022 has definitely been left by the wayside.
Unfortunately, i've already done an OSH clone, a Red Ale, a Porter, and this Mongrel brew on the same yeast cake.
On the plus side, now realising it's Belgian & it's had ~2-3 weeks to mellow a little, the OSH clone is actually tasting quite good. 
So hopefully the other 3 will work out quite well.
On the slight downside, i'd be happy to try a Red, Porter & "Amber" version of the Belgian Ales, however i'd design them slightly differently to the recipes used. Also, the Porter is a first attempt at the recipe that DJ & I did together, so i was keen to see how it turned out "properly" on the WLP-022.

Now i've realised WTF my yeast cake is, i'll adjust the dry-hopping for the Mongrel (dial it back a little to ~50g Simcoe).
However, i've also got to decide within the next 12 hours if i want to throw the Stout onto it or not... again, while i'm quite happy/keen to do a Belgian Stout/Dark, i'm not sure i'd design the recipe the same as the one we used for the July '17 Stout...


----------



## malt junkie

It will probably be quite good, my house belgian for a good while was Tony's bright ale clone with dark candy and Abbey yeast.


----------



## TheWiggman

technobabble66 said:


> *M%&*#$F%&$^R!!*
> ******* Belgian yeasts!!!



BLASPHEMY.
You certainly seem to run into some cross-contamination issues, might be time to move house.


----------



## Midnight Brew

So you have a Belgian x Essex beast? Please do update and save a sample of the yeast to freeze in case you've struck evolutionary gold.


----------



## technobabble66

malt junkie said:


> It will probably be quite good, my house belgian for a good while was Tony's bright ale clone with dark candy and Abbey yeast.


I'm surprised how the OGB has improved over an extra few days-week, so i'm hopeful for that one. Coincidentally used ~5% Lyle's Golden Syrup +2% Oats (of course!) in it, so it'll probably help now that it's a Belgian Bitter . 
Not sure about the other 3, partly as i would've added 5+% sugars to them as well, but obviously didn't as i wasn't intending the three Surprise! Belgian ales, and their balance will probably be out a little given the different characteristics of the belgian yeasts. However, given the main issue is probably going to be the darker malts and i'd need to age them a few months to get those to mellow properly even in the intended UK versions, it'll hopefully all mellow out enough to hit a reasonable balance by then. 
Who knows, maybe my thoughts on how to balance Belgian beers is all wrong and these accidental batches could be highly educational. 
FWIW, that Westy12 clone was all out of whack for the first few months. I tried one last night and after ~6-7 months, it's now hitting ~correct balance, re: bittering, roastyness, hops flavours etc (i.e.: basically all fading into the background a little). So again, i'm optimistic that some age will do wonders for the Surprise! Belgians.



TheWiggman said:


> BLASPHEMY.
> You certainly seem to run into some cross-contamination issues, might be time to move house.


Only cursing them because they've turned up at the wrong time; otherwise I'm a huge fan.
Yep, agree. That's what's so disappointing - i really nuked the hell out of everything, so it's a little head-scratching as to where the infection might've come from. Taps all broken down & boiled in Sod perc, top of FV & bung hole similarly boiled, then bung sealed and filled with that boiled Sod perc & left overnight. I'm pretty sure i'd boiled the Erlenmeyer flask & the 2nd flask i used for stepping in sod perc as well. Fridge also sprayed down with stars. Twice. Also, i've down an entire series of M22 & S-189 since i used Belgian yeasts - all fine, no weird Belgian elements present. The only thing is i didn't need to do any stepping with those, which means the only thing i did different was to use the 2 flasks - maybe they're the culprits.



Midnight Brew said:


> So you have a Belgian x Essex beast? Please do update and save a sample of the yeast to freeze in case you've struck evolutionary gold.


Lol - not sure if there's much Essex left. Hopefully there is a bit, but i'd suspect the Surprise Belgian has completely outgunned and overwhelmed it.
FWIW, i've saved 3 small samples of it after each of the first 3 batches, so i've got a little to play with if it turns out to be the GOAT.
Hey, maybe i can claim it's a wild aussie strain, like a modern day Melbourne#1 !!
(Just out of interest, Cam, have you used any of your other WLP-022 slants? Have they all gone true to strain?)


----------



## Midnight Brew

technobabble66 said:


> Lol - not sure if there's much Essex left. Hopefully there is a bit, but i'd suspect the Surprise Belgian has completely outgunned and overwhelmed it.
> FWIW, i've saved 3 small samples of it after each of the first 3 batches, so i've got a little to play with if it turns out to be the GOAT.
> Hey, maybe i can claim it's a wild aussie strain, like a modern day Melbourne#1 !!
> (Just out of interest, Cam, have you used any of your other WLP-022 slants? Have they all gone true to strain?)



Yeah used a few and always had good attention, certainly not as low as yours and never Belgian characters.


----------



## technobabble66

hey, what was the total number of cubes we got out of the stout, or rather, what was the final volume out of the kettle?
(Just setting up the spreadsheet for it - looking for an efficiency estimate we can use next time).


----------



## malt junkie

I think 70-75% was bantered about.


----------



## technobabble66

Quick update:
1) 20L Mongrel flatlined at 1.006, so i dry hopped it with 75g Simcoe + 50g Vic Secret. See what happens. A Belgian Golden IPA. Another style for manticle: BGIPA. I know he loves to see new IPA styles. Tasting good out of the 2ndary FV after 4 days CCing.

2) Pitched a 10L cube of the stout onto the Surprise! Belgian yeast cake @19°C, turned out to be ~8L due to a massive amount of trub from being a late cube to be filled. Down to 1.026 within 24hrs, so i added ~1L water + 300g D2 Candi Syrup (why not?!) & cranked it to 22°C. Now down to 1.008, tasty pretty damn good already! See where it stops, but hopefully it's already hit FG.

Looking forward to comparing these in December (esp to droid's stout)

EDIT: This cube didn't have any cube hops added, so the bitterness is a little lower. I'm hoping that it'll work with the high attenuation of the Surprise! Belgian yeast & very low FG. FWIW, the Mongrel prior to this hit 92% attenuation, the one before that hit 80%, so who knows where this'll end up!


----------



## Curly79

Been in the keg for 1 week now so I had to have a sneaky sample. It's very nice! Thick and delicious. Little bit floral? Wasn't expecting that. Definitely taste the alcohol but should be bloody good once it mellows a bit.


----------



## droid

Really looking forward to sitting around tasting and discussing the different ferments at Cams, it'll be edumacational for sure


----------



## AJ80

Checked the gravity of my lager-stout tonight. Down to 1.020. First 10 days were at 10C and the last five days have been at 18C for a D-rest. Turned the heat off and will let it free fall for a few days and will check the gravity over the weekend. If stable, I'll give it 2-3 weeks lagering before bottling. 

Sample tasted very very smooth tonight.


----------



## droid

^lager stout ... @AJ80 sounds very interesting!


----------



## laxation

Back to pitching on the yeast cake, if I use some of the cake from the case swap brew, how much flavour from the previous beer carries over? Eg. does the chocolate come through?


----------



## technobabble66

Just out of interest, what was the FG peeps were getting with the '17 July Swap Stout from the non-belgian yeasts?

Mine's on a 059 yeast cake and seems to have slowed down at ~1.020.

I had to run it at 15-16°C for a few days (~day 2-4) after cleaning up my FV fridge 4 times due to explosive krausen - the last was at 17°C. ******* yeast. 
Cranked it to 21-22°C for the last couple of days & it's maybe chewed 2 points off.

Tasting awesome from the hydro sample, by the way.


----------



## TheWiggman

By memory mine ended up around there. I used an English yeast I hadn't used before. Details a few pages back.


----------



## laxation

1.018 and 1.02 for mine


----------



## droid

thought i got 1014 - finishing with a Belgian Saison Yeast


----------



## mofox1

1.012 with my 5th Gen Burton, unfortunately it's fusel city :-(


----------



## Danscraftbeer

1.018 with M42 New World Strong Ale. Neutral flavour yeast its yummy liquid Dark Chocolate.


----------

